# Switch Plates!



## Pure Xtc

Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates. Here is a couple pics!

here are just some of the standard choices you have!

We do Club & Custom Logos also.

Because we are the Manufacturer we can make 1 piece, not have to order generic parts from someone else!!

Custom is what we do!!

make your ride stand apart from the rest!


----------



## NYC68droptop

i would like one made with the chevy emblem and 4 holes. please pm me price :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Jun 24 2007, 12:05 PM~8166041
> *i would like one made with the chevy emblem and 4 holes. please pm me price :biggrin:
> *



me too


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 24 2007, 01:16 PM~8166087
> *me too
> *



Chk PM homie..In the shop now..will make them NOW ready to ship Tomorrow...Satin Finish! like in pictures above


----------



## slo

nice work


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why does that last one look JUST like "59 impalas" design?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

any caddy ones


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 24 2007, 02:12 PM~8166398
> *why does that last one look JUST like "59 impalas" design?
> *



My customer who I did Plaques and Pendants for specifically asked me to make it that way for him.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 02:13 PM~8166401
> *any caddy ones
> *



Yup got caddy ones too...anything you need we can do it!


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here is another


----------



## Cruising Ink

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## crushedmonte420

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 12:24 PM~8166439
> *Yup got caddy ones too...anything you need we can do it!
> *


u got ne pics


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 01:32 PM~8166465
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can you make one like this, but with the lincoln emblem in the center and four holes? Let me know, and how much!!!


----------



## GYNX718

DAMN THEM BITCHES R NICE....GOOD ASS WORK MAN


----------



## REYXTC

Bad Ass work right there, but what are these going for?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by crushedmonte420+Jun 24 2007, 03:06 PM~8166605-->
> 
> 
> 
> u got ne pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will be posting shortly.....In the middle of a Rack Install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 03:09 PM~8166619
> *Can you make one like this, but with the lincoln emblem in the center and four holes?  Let me know, and how much!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8166666
> *DAMN THEM BITCHES R NICE....GOOD ASS WORK MAN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REYXTC_@Jun 24 2007, 04:58 PM~8167062
> *Bad Ass work right there, but what are these going for?
> *


Thanks fr the complements, Prices vary depending on design. Let me know what your after and I'll do the best I can for ya!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

here are some more pics


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE WORK JAZ! GREAT STUFF COMING OUT OF CANADA!
PURO


----------



## maniak2005

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowparisianne

what to you want for the pontic one shippied to quebec???


----------



## dreday

Let me know a price on the Cadi one...


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 08:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM me price of this plate, both in 4 and 6 hole, shipped to 30093... LMK!


uffin:


----------



## rhr26

I like this!! Will get you the money


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any pictures of the 64 one installed


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jun 24 2007, 09:14 PM~8168146-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK JAZ! GREAT STUFF COMING OUT OF CANADA!
> PURO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uro Ma Man...What really Good Homie!! You Know How we do up here in the Great Cold North :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 09:54 PM~8168352
> *what to you want for the pontic one shippied to quebec???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 10:21 PM~8168518
> *Let me know a price on the Cadi one...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 11:52 PM~8169153
> *PM me price of this plate, both in 4 and 6 hole, shipped to 30093... LMK!
> uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk Pm Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 11:55 PM~8169170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this!!  Will get you the money
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM homes, Glad you like! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jun 24 2007, 11:58 PM~8169186
> *do you have any pictures of the 64 one installed
> *


No I don't, But I am working on a cple more Rear end Pieces


----------



## drew-barry-86

:biggrin: Say homes these are fucking clean, how much for the oldsmoblie one, shipped to Lamesa,Texas 79331


----------



## B_BORGERDING

That's Fkn slick!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86+Jun 25 2007, 10:08 AM~8170607-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Say homes these are fucking clean, how much for the oldsmoblie one, shipped to Lamesa,Texas 79331
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sent ya PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B_BORGERDING_@Jun 25 2007, 01:43 PM~8171899
> *That's Fkn slick!!!!
> *


ThanksHomes :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Make one with a girl on it. Make sure she has a fat ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Can you scan in an image or do you need to recreate it? Such as a plaque engraved in the center.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 08:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WEST UP BRO MAN I NEED ONE OF THOSE WESTSIDE SWITCH PANELS HOW MUCH SHIPED 2 CHARLOTTE NC 4 2 OF THEM??????? PM ME LET ME KNOW ASAP...

THANX


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn your shit is nice man!,


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jun 25 2007, 02:19 PM~8172171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Make one with a girl on it. Make sure she has a fat ass.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want it I'll make it! How Fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 02:27 PM~8172233
> *Can you scan in an image or do you need to recreate it?  Such as a plaque engraved in the center.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an ige of your Plaque email it too me (chk sig) and I recreate it to work with the Switch Plate. Send me your info and we'll work it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2007, 02:53 PM~8172389
> *WEST UP BRO MAN I NEED ONE OF THOSE WESTSIDE SWITCH PANELS HOW MUCH SHIPED 2 CHARLOTTE NC 4 2 OF THEM??????? PM ME LET ME KNOW ASAP...
> 
> THANX
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM Homes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 25 2007, 03:24 PM~8172553
> *damn your shit is nice man!,
> *


****** Where you been at Homie!! Been a while!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

you said you made a pendent for some one do you have any pics of it im looking to get one of my C.C. plaque...anyway bump for some good looking panels


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jun 25 2007, 03:50 PM~8172727
> *you said you made a pendent for some one do you have any pics of it im looking to get one of my C.C. plaque...anyway bump for some good looking panels
> *



Yes sir we do ...chk my other threads and you'll see the pendants there  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=266139&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=270455&st=60
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=338795&hl=


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 04:42 PM~8172681
> *If you want it I'll make it!  How Fat
> *


Coco fat.... 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 25 2007, 04:57 PM~8172772
> *Coco fat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW NICE AZZSETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 04:42 PM~8172681
> *If you want it I'll make it!  How Fat
> If you have an ige of your Plaque email it too me (chk sig) and I recreate it to work with the Switch Plate.  Send me your info and we'll work it out
> Chk your PM Homes
> ****** Where you been at Homie!! Been a while!!
> *


hard times ,slowing my game down.but all is good now! :biggrin: ima have a nice list of stuff for ya real soon


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 25 2007, 03:57 PM~8172772
> *Coco fat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dayum Home...I think your serious... :biggrin: 

PM me if ya want me to make it!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 25 2007, 05:21 PM~8173415
> *hard times ,slowing my game down.but all is good now! :biggrin: ima have a nice list of stuff for ya real soon
> *



It's all good homie  Take care of what's important and I'll be here where your ready!


----------



## crushedmonte420

u make caddy ones that look like the back of a caddy with 6
hole?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by crushedmonte420_@Jun 25 2007, 05:38 PM~8173521
> *u make caddy ones that look like the back of a caddy with 6
> hole?
> *



I haven't *YET* Just say the word


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8173470
> *Dayum Home...I think your serious... :biggrin:
> 
> PM me if ya want me to make it!
> *


Yeah Id love one. But to be honest bro, I couldnt buy one without seeing it done first. Just like the previous ones youve showed us. It lets me know if it can be done good or not. I do like the impala one and others, but making one of a girl with a fat ass is a different story.  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 25 2007, 06:05 PM~8173703
> *Yeah Id love one. But to be honest bro, I couldnt buy one without seeing it done first. Just like the previous ones youve showed us. It lets me know if it can be done good or not. I do like the impala one and others, but making one of a girl with a fat ass is a different story.    :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya.....I will try and make up a design in my free time between other jobs...I'll see what I can do for ya


----------



## keneken

How much? Please pm me. Interested in the 64 Impala switch plate 6 holes.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 25 2007, 06:22 PM~8173838
> *How much? Please pm me. Interested in the 64 Impala switch plate 6 holes.
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, DRAGGINTOY

What's really good Henny!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowparisianne_@Jun 24 2007, 08:54 PM~8168352
> *what to you want for the pontic one shippied to quebec???
> *


lowparisianne Yesterday, 08:54 PM | | Post #21 

New Member

Posts: 14
Joined: Jun 2006
From: gatineau qc 




and lolow keeps on telling me there are no other riders in Gatineau-Hull-Ottawa... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good Jas...   I would love to get one done for one of my caddies but a 6 switches plate...


----------



## THE PETE-STA

ANYTHING FOR (9) SWITCHES?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2007, 09:20 PM~8175195
> *looking good Jas...    I would love to get one done for one of my caddies but a 6 switches plate...
> *


Whatever you need Dave you know I got you covered!


----------



## C-Bass

I'd be interested in a chevy logo 6/8 switch


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2007, 09:21 PM~8175198
> *ANYTHING FOR (9) SWITCHES?
> *



If you want it I can make it!  

LMK what design your after and I'll take care of the rest!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 08:21 PM~8175202
> *Whatever you need Dave you know I got you covered!
> *


Are you gonna be at the RO picnic in Niagara next week?...We could talk there...I want a caddy one or maybe two done but I want something that nobody else has...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jun 25 2007, 09:22 PM~8175209
> *I'd be interested in a chevy logo 6/8 switch
> *


Send me a PM with the design that you like and I'll shoot youover a price


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 25 2007, 09:23 PM~8175221
> *Are you gonna be at the RO picnic in Niagara next week?...We could talk there...I want a caddy one or maybe two done but I want something that nobody else has...
> *



Dave..we can figure out the designs this week..I'll make it up and hand deliver it to ya at the Picnic!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Jun 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8166031-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 06:23 PM~8175217
> *If you want it I can make it!
> 
> LMK what design your after and I'll take care of the rest!
> *


INSTED OF A 64 CAN YOU DO A 60 IMPALA? WITH (9) SWITCHES AND ALSO THEM REGAL MOLDINGS I PM'D YOU BOUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2007, 09:49 PM~8175411
> *INSTED OF A 64 CAN YOU DO A 60 IMPALA? WITH (9) SWITCHES AND ALSO THEM REGAL MOLDINGS I PM'D YOU BOUT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I can do a 60 Impala..just need a real clean rear end pic to work from..if you got one email it too me...email: chk the sig 

Mouldings...They on Loc


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 06:53 PM~8175444
> *I can do a 60 Impala..just need a real clean rear end pic to work from..if you got one email it too me...email: chk the sig
> 
> Mouldings...They on Loc
> *


COOL!!! PM ME WITH A PRICE OF THEM MOLDINGS WHEN YOU FIND OUT BRO, THANKS


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2007, 10:04 PM~8175562
> *COOL!!! PM ME WITH A PRICE OF THEM MOLDINGS WHEN YOU FIND OUT BRO, THANKS
> *


I will price them out when i get into my shop tomorrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## ride4life

can you make one with the back of a chevy caprice...rear of it...if not...then ill think of another one


----------



## MR JOKER

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8167733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH 4 THIS


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life+Jun 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8175738-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you make one with the back of a chevy caprice...rear of it...if not...then ill think of another one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can..just need a really clean Rear Pic to work with..If ya have one send it to my email and I'l quote ya..chk sig for addy
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR JOKER_@Jun 25 2007, 10:29 PM~8175818
> *HOW MUCH 4 THIS
> *


Chk your PM Homie


----------



## chingon68mex

:cheesy: :cheesy: godaaaammmmm theyrrnice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pm,,prices please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

how much for that one with the lincoln sign 4 hole


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun , 02:12 PM~~
> *why does that last one look JUST like "59 impalas" design?
> *


i was gonna say the same thing


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Jun 26 2007, 01:56 AM~8177198-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy: godaaaammmmm theyrrnice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pm,,prices please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie..Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 08:24 AM~8177698
> *how much for that one with the lincoln sign 4 hole
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM Homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8178226
> *i was gonna say the same thing
> *


Chk my Reply to that observation


----------



## KAKALAK

checked them out and man....they are lookin good!!! How about one that has 6 holes and the Drama Faces in the middle....some cool lookin ones too......PM if you have a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 26 2007, 12:05 PM~8179009
> *checked them out and man....they are lookin good!!!  How about one that has 6 holes and the Drama Faces in the middle....some cool lookin ones too......PM if you have a pic :biggrin:
> *



working on new designs on a regular...will be posting pics soon


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 26 2007, 12:07 PM~8179015
> *working on new designs on a regular...will be posting pics soon
> *





cool pm me if you get something like I am looking for, I might not have time to check this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631

do you have or make wheel chips? 2 5/16 inch :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those r sweet :biggrin:


----------



## crushedmonte420

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 03:47 PM~8173588
> *I haven't YET  Just say the word
> *


i dont kno if itll look good or not


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Jun 26 2007, 08:14 PM~8182646-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have or make wheel chips?  2 5/16 inch :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are settin up out tooling to do so...soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 09:02 PM~8182985
> *Those r sweet :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crushedmonte420_@Jun 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8182996
> *i dont kno if itll look good or not
> *


If you have a rear end pic shoot it over to me and I can see what I can do


----------



## specialk11232

Just seeing if you have anymore designs for caddy ones, thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Jun 26 2007, 10:08 PM~8183464
> *Just seeing if you have anymore designs for caddy ones, thanks :cheesy:
> *


Well the choice is yours.

*Your Logo

Choose Plate design, Vines, Wings, Banner, Swoop

# of holes.*

That will make up your plate for standard Styles!

Of if you need custom Logos, Designs or Plates Styles LMK what your After and I'll take care o the rest


----------



## naz

how much for one for a 62 impala with 6 holes?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by naz_@Jun 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8186945
> *how much for one for a 62 impala with 6 holes?
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## dreday

I'd like to see the one w/ the fat ass as well! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jun 27 2007, 06:37 PM~8189596
> *I'd like to see the one w/ the fat ass as well!  :biggrin:
> *



Looks like we got some Fat Ass Addicts here :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Great guy to deal with so far! :thumbsup: You guys won't be disappointed!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 27 2007, 08:37 PM~8190297
> *Great guy to deal with so far! :thumbsup:  You guys won't be disappointed!
> *



Thanks for the Props Jeff!  

We only produce Quality work here cause our customers are #1...Without ya'all we ain't nothin!


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 27 2007, 08:57 PM~8190057
> *Looks like we got some Fat Ass Addicts here  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah so get to work! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin

how much for 5 hole oldsmobile plate


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jun 27 2007, 09:28 PM~8190692-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so get to work! lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81 cuttin_@Jun 27 2007, 09:34 PM~8190739
> *how much for 5 hole oldsmobile plate
> *



5 hole is a custom Plate...we can make it up noprob..chk your PM homie


----------



## lv2kruz

I been dealing with Jaz for years and let me tell you guys.... his work is awesome
great customer service and the quality is amazing!!!!


Hes done plaques and other shit for my club


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lv2kruz_@Jun 28 2007, 10:34 PM~8198299
> *I been dealing with Jaz for years and let me tell you guys.... his work is awesome
> great customer service and the quality is amazing!!!!
> Hes done plaques and other shit for my club
> *



Hey Big Will, Thanks for the Props Homie  As Always, my pleasure


----------



## BigLinc

is there a reason your ignoring my PMs about my order?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 29 2007, 12:03 PM~8201745
> *is there a reason your ignoring my PMs about my order?
> *



No way Bro...Seems to be some kind of miss communication....what you need homie...Your stuff just hast o be Polished and Plated. Next week we should be shipping them out...I am going to PMyou the Pics of them I took after we cut them  

Holla Back!!


----------



## BigLinc

sorry for the misunderstanding, everything looks great


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

How Much for this shipped to 90066 PM me please  ??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Jun 29 2007, 11:44 PM~8206153
> *How Much for this shipped to 90066 PM me please   ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chk your PM homie


----------



## KAKALAK

wheres the plate with the booty on it.....you know layitlows motto......yah aint got no pics.....It didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

I've dealt with this man for ...oh probably about 10 years, anything you can think of the guy can make any design, any style, sky is the limit, and always pump out quality work before the due date, the guy is amazing, and very skilled at what he does...just my two cents about who you dealing with :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:18 AM~8207716
> *I've dealt with this man for ...oh probably about 10 years, anything you can think of the guy can make any design, any style, sky is the limit, and always pump out quality work before the due date, the guy is amazing, and very skilled at what he does...just my two cents about who you dealing with :thumbsup:
> *


hEY aDAM mA mAN..WHAT REALLY GOOD BROTHER! Shit I don' know howmuch work I've done for ya..Plaques, License Plate Frames, Pump Plates, Switch plates...dayum..you always got somthing new for me to do! 
Much apreciated Brother!  

Customers and Quality are #1 in our Books!

Here is anotherCustom Plate


----------



## DeeLoc

Could you shoot me a price for a lincoln with 8 holes and a caddie with 7 holes


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 3 2007, 12:35 AM~8223700
> *Could you shoot me a price for a lincoln with 8 holes and a caddie with 7 holes
> *


Sent ya PM homie


----------



## LOWLAC91

you got any 4 switch chevy and buick panels let me know thanx


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

pm price for this, no emblem in center. 4 hole shipped to iowa 


do you send mounting bracket to?
poleshed?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want one like this with only 4 holes and with the new style caddy symbol, how much?


----------



## 81cutty

> here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on a plain one with the oldsmobile logo 4 hole. and price on 4 hole oldsmobile logo banner one can u put the name of car club on the banner one? thnx


----------



## BIG ROC

wut do u have for 10 switches ?


----------



## Dozierman

Do you make any 10 switch 68 Impala ones??? Hit me..... Peace....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## b33f

[/quote]
Here is anotherCustom Plate









[/quote]

Right on time, just like you said Jas! Looks wicked! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

how much are your 6 hole caddy plates


----------



## I. K. Rico

nice work... price on Oldsmobile plain style 4 hole to 85022?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91+Jul 5 2007, 05:17 PM~8241635-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got any 4 switch chevy and buick panels let me know thanx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8241719
> *pm price for this, no emblem in center. 4 hole shipped to iowa
> do you send mounting bracket to?
> poleshed?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 05:35 PM~8241787
> *I want one like this with only 4 holes and with the new style caddy symbol, how much?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 06:46 PM~8242346
> *price on a plain one with the oldsmobile logo 4 hole. and price on 4 hole oldsmobile logo banner one can u put the name of car club on the banner one? thnx
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 5 2007, 08:19 PM~8242893
> *wut do u have for 10 switches ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't made any yet but if ya want I will make!! We all about custom pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 11:33 PM~8244525
> *Do you make any 10 switch 68 Impala ones??? Hit me.....  Peace....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM do you mean like the back o a 68' or just with Impala Logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8248084
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really good Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:17 PM~8248313
> *Right on time, just like you said Jas!  Looks wicked!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Homie..Glad you got it on time! Glad you Like It..if there is anything else just holla at your boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 01:18 PM~8248321
> *how much are your 6 hole caddy plates
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I. K. Rico_@Jul 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8248329
> *nice work... price on Oldsmobile plain style 4 hole to 85022?
> *


Thank homie! Chk your PM


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here are some more logos you can get....


















Whatever you need we'll do it!


----------



## ENVIUS

got the pm..thanks


----------



## Dozierman

Thanks for the PM Pure Xtc. I'll be in touch.


----------



## ENVIUS

if you could please post up differnt caddy plate options that would be great


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 6 2007, 03:05 PM~8249541
> *Here are some more logos you can get....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need we'll do it!
> *


how much for those olds plates?


----------



## BigLinc

Jas is doing our club pendants, and even in the raw state they are very nice and great customer service


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 06:46 PM~8250510
> *if you could please post up differnt caddy plate options that would be great
> *



if you have an actual pic of what your after post it up so we be on the same page about what your after


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 6 2007, 07:02 PM~8250603
> *how much for those olds plates?
> *



Chk yor PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 6 2007, 07:04 PM~8250610
> *Jas is doing our club pendants, and even in the raw state they are very nice and great customer service
> *


Thanks Homie...Pendants will be ready next week to ship out!! 

Customer is #1


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 26 2007, 12:31 AM~8176444
> *I can..just need a really clean Rear Pic to work with..If ya have one send it to my email and I'l quote ya..chk sig for addy
> Chk your PM Homie
> *


alright I will :cheesy:


----------



## lowlinc93

How much for this without the impala symbol and with an old english AZ instead???


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Jul 15 2007, 12:17 AM~8310819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for this without the impala symbol and with an old english  AZ instead???
> *


THAT'S TITE!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Jul 15 2007, 01:17 AM~8310819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for this without the impala symbol and with an old english  AZ instead???
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 15 2007, 02:34 AM~8311156
> *THAT'S TITE!
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 15 2007, 03:53 AM~8311448
> *Chk your PM Homie!
> *












These are the chips I want to match the plate to. thanks


----------



## fesboogie

What Up Jas!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Jul 16 2007, 07:43 PM~8321939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the chips I want to match the plate to.  thanks
> *


No problem we can match those letters up


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 16 2007, 07:46 PM~8321955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Up Jas!!!
> *



YO!! Da Big "X" Repin' in the '07!! 

You guys are lookin Great! Fam is Growing quick! 

I see ya'all Repin the Plaques and Pendants! Awesome Homie  

As always Fessor My Pleasure to Takecare of ya'all!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by crushedmonte420_@Jun 25 2007, 06:38 PM~8173521
> *u make caddy ones that look like the back of a caddy with 6
> hole?
> *



how bout a caddy one with the caddy backend and a 4 hole pm me a price to 15202


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jul 17 2007, 08:47 AM~8326011
> *how bout a caddy one with the caddy backend  and a 4 hole  pm me a price to 15202
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

What about a 4 switch plate with a pair of wicked drama faces on it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shipped to 32514


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 17 2007, 02:32 PM~8328244
> *What about a 4 switch plate with a pair of wicked drama faces on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shipped to 32514
> *



Nice Home  I got the Design Done..I just have to Machine it up!

If you want it just say the werd!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 17 2007, 02:32 PM~8328244
> *What about a 4 switch plate with a pair of wicked drama faces on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shipped to 32514
> *



What Plate design did ya want?


----------



## I. K. Rico

how much for some lincoln chips?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 17 2007, 03:42 PM~8328882
> *What Plate design did ya want?
> *



Well let me see some pics, of what you have :biggrin:


----------



## rudogg760

how much shipped a four hole chevy bowtie with four switches or the frontend of an 80 monte carlo w/four switchs for the headlights. shipped to CA 92243?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8169170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for this one


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 23 2007, 03:41 PM~8372141
> *Well let me see some pics, of what you have :biggrin:
> *



Homie You know what Plate designs I got..Vines, Banner, Wings, Swoosh


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 23 2007, 06:30 PM~8373288
> *how much for this one
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by rudogg760_@Jul 23 2007, 04:49 PM~8372623
> *how much shipped a four hole chevy bowtie with four switches or the frontend of an 80 monte carlo w/four switchs for the headlights. shipped to CA 92243?
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## lolow

nice work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 17 2007, 03:42 PM~8328882
> *What Plate design did ya want?
> *


Look at post #138, I like that plate but with the drama faces/masks in the middle, I dont need to see a finished one just need to see the pic of the drama faces!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow+Jul 24 2007, 10:52 AM~8378437-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Jul 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8380315
> *Look at post #138, I like that plate but with the drama faces/masks in the middle, I dont need to see a finished one just need to see the pic of the drama faces!
> *


Like this only better!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 25 2007, 08:57 AM~8386146
> *Thanks  Homie!
> Like this only better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, but a bit more wicked looking, I'll look around and try to get a pic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

How about this one


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 25 2007, 10:30 AM~8386742
> *How about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had that pic somewhere but lost it..it was what I wanted to do. Lot more detail though


----------



## lolow




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 25 2007, 01:00 PM~8387831
> *I had that pic somewhere but lost it..it was what I wanted to do.  Lot more detail though
> *



that woul be cool, will the pice remain the same?


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Any other olds ones?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by naz_@Jun 27 2007, 01:14 PM~8186945
> *how much for one for a 62 impala with 6 holes?
> *



Can I get a price???


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 25 2007, 09:03 PM~8391376
> *Any other olds ones?
> *



Which one you want?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 25 2007, 02:07 PM~8388373
> *that woul be cool, will the pice remain the same?
> *



More Machine Time more $. To get it right the design has t be correct which also takes time.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Jul 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8392021
> *Can I get a price???
> *



Chk your PM hioomie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Why not post the prices??

I'm interested in this design


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2007, 08:03 AM~8394464
> *Why not post the prices??
> 
> I'm interested in this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We are in the process of building our website, on there we will have pricing information for Standard designs for our products.  

For the above what you like the Price will depend on What you want to do. 

If you want writting in the banner it costs more...Send me a PM and let me know what you want and I'll price that out for you.


----------



## The BIG M Biker

Great work!! looking good


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Jul 26 2007, 09:44 AM~8394972
> *Great work!! looking good
> *



Thanks Homie :biggrin: 

Hit me up if thre is anything I can do for Ya'all!  


Chk Out Our other threads too  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=266139&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270455

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=346439&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=338795&hl=


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 26 2007, 08:37 AM~8394929
> *We are in the process of building our website, on there we will have pricing information for Standard designs for our products.
> 
> For the above what you like the Price will depend on What you want to do.
> 
> If you want writting in the banner it costs more...Send me a PM and let me know what you want and I'll price that out for you.
> *


I would want 

Four Play 

on the banner


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2007, 10:31 AM~8395249
> *I would want
> 
> Four Play
> 
> on the banner
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 26 2007, 07:46 AM~8394422
> *More Machine Time more $. To get it right the design has t be correct which also takes time.
> *




If you can get it close to that, it would be cool, shoot me a pm with a price, and do you have paypal?


----------



## OGJordan

I just got my plate in. 

OFF THE HOOK!!!

10X nicer then it looks in pics, man these are SUPER NICE!!!!

Hell, I'll guarantee you won't be disappointed!!

Can't post any pics up quite yet, but don't hesitate to order one guys!!


----------



## dreday

We're still waiting on the one w/ the phat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper

Nice work


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 26 2007, 07:37 AM~8394929
> *We are in the process of building our website, on there we will have pricing information for Standard designs for our products.
> 
> For the above what you like the Price will depend on What you want to do.
> 
> If you want writting in the banner it costs more...Send me a PM and let me know what you want and I'll price that out for you.
> *



pm price six hole lincolln symbol car club in banner thank u


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Jul 26 2007, 02:13 PM~8396997-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it close to that, it would be cool, shoot me a pm with a price, and do you have paypal?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lte me work on the design...yea we got paypal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 03:01 PM~8397440
> *I just got my plate in.
> 
> OFF THE HOOK!!!
> 
> 10X nicer then it looks in pics, man these are SUPER NICE!!!!
> 
> Hell, I'll guarantee you won't be disappointed!!
> 
> Can't post any pics up quite yet, but don't hesitate to order one guys!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jeff! Just doin it the way it should be done!
> 
> When everything get rollin make sure you get the pics up, I really want to see how it looks installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 04:16 PM~8398059
> *We're still waiting on the one w/ the phat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a bunch of Ass design...Just have to choose one and sketch it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 04:19 PM~8398096
> *Nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77towncar_@Jul 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8401756
> *pm price six hole lincolln symbol car club in banner thank u
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## ricndaregal

can you shoot me a price for a 4-hole with car club logo on it thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8404390
> *can you shoot me a price for a 4-hole with car club logo on it thanks
> *



Chk your PM homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 27 2007, 08:51 AM~8404070
> *Lte me work on the design...yea we got paypal!
> Thanks Jeff!  Just doin it the way it should be done!
> 
> When everything get rollin make sure you get the pics up, I really want to see how it looks installed!
> I got a bunch of Ass design...Just have to choose one and sketch it up!
> Thanks homie!
> PM Sent!
> *




Niiiiiiicccceeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH GREAT WORK AND FAST TURN AROUND!! THE QUALITY OF THE CHROME IS ALSO TOP NOTCH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 PM~8468265
> *YEAH GREAT WORK AND FAST TURN AROUND!! THE QUALITY OF THE CHROME IS ALSO TOP NOTCH.... :biggrin:
> *



Hey Homie! Get the Website up yet...Shoot me the link!!

Looking Good (avatar)


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good can u pm me some prices on custom backin plates so i can get an idea?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8480242
> *looks good can u pm  me some prices on custom backin plates so i can get an idea?
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Jas, I cant wait to check my pm box,,,,,,,,,,hint, hint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

can you post up pics of your different caddy plate options..im in the market for one here soon..i need a 6 hole
thanks in advance


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 6 2007, 05:25 PM~8486325
> *can you post up pics of your different caddy plate options..im in the market for one here soon..i need a 6 hole
> thanks in advance
> *



Well you have seen the plate designsI have posted here, Vines, Wings, Banner,Swoosh.

Now pick the Plate design you like best & I will put the Caddy logo on that or you  

Don't mind that they ar all 4-hole in the pictures...I do the same design in 6-hole as well.

If you want something custom in mind then just let me know.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 6 2007, 02:33 PM~8484892
> *Hey Jas, I cant wait to check my pm box,,,,,,,,,,hint, hint :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'ma get to it homie..Just been so Busy..Got A major Show comin up onthe 19th..Scrape By The Lake...so just trying to get ready for that with our Booth! 

Don't worry..i'ma get to it...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 7 2007, 05:39 PM~8496088
> *Well you have seen the plate designsI have posted here, Vines, Wings, Banner,Swoosh.
> 
> Now pick the Plate design you like best & I will put the Caddy logo on that or you
> 
> Don't mind that they ar all 4-hole in the pictures...I do the same design in 6-hole as well.
> 
> If you want something custom in mind then just let me know.
> *


ok i get you...i like that smooth swoosh 6 hole plate..with a caddy wreath and emblem in the center... how much shipped for one like that


----------



## StreetFame Customs

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS #1 Quality!!!
YES SIR Street Fame Customs will be carrying these in our shop!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 7 2007, 05:41 PM~8496114
> *I'ma get to it homie..Just been so Busy..Got A major Show comin up onthe 19th..Scrape By The Lake...so just trying to get ready for that with our Booth!
> 
> Don't worry..i'ma get to it...
> *






I got money in the bank, Jas what you drank!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy66

PM me a price on a 4 hole switch plate with the cutlass emblem in the middle


----------



## Freddy66

Also, do you take paypal??? Hit me up!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics+Aug 9 2007, 02:47 PM~8513430-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM me a price on a 4 hole switch plate with the cutlass emblem in the middle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chk PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydraulics_@Aug 9 2007, 02:47 PM~8513437
> *Also, do you take paypal???  Hit me up!
> *



Yes we do!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 7 2007, 06:08 PM~8496319
> *ok i get you...i like that smooth swoosh 6 hole plate..with a caddy wreath and emblem in the center... how much shipped for one like that
> *


----------



## impala_631

i would like to see the impala one mounted up, also it would be tight with the jeweld switch extentions, 4 red ones for the stop lights and 2 clears for the back ups


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 9 2007, 05:31 PM~8514751
> *i would like to see the impala one mounted up, also it would be tight with the jeweld switch extentions, 4 red ones for the stop lights and 2 clears for the back ups*




hook it uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8515039
> *hook it uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:
> *


i already have one of deez :dunno:


----------



## lolow

any new designs :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

bandana print on one of these


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow+Aug 11 2007, 12:56 PM~8528636-->
> 
> 
> 
> any new designs :dunno:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon..just ahve to take pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Aug 11 2007, 04:33 PM~8529832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bandana print on one of these
> *


If you want I will make


----------



## Pure Xtc

More Pics:

62' Impala










Pontiac in Chrome




























Custom Battery hold Down










Pump Plate...Drama Faces....*SUPREME*


----------



## low350

:thumbsup:


----------



## Topox3

that's fucking firme ese!!!


----------



## 85supreme

the drama faces on the pump plates look sick keep up the good work jazz :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8540561
> *More Pics:
> 
> 62' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontiac in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Battery hold Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump Plate...Drama Faces....SUPREME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



Those are bad ass, pm me a price for 2 backing plates with the drama faces chromed and the 4 hole switch panel chromed with the Drama faces,,,,,



Those turned out good as hell, also give me a price without the chrome, I might have to wait on the chroming right now :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 13 2007, 06:04 AM~8540561
> *
> 
> Pontiac in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn thats sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Thanks for the complemnts guys.....Hey Supreme...I guss thatis what you were after eh...  

Here is 62' Impala Chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8552422
> *Thanks for the complemnts guys.....Hey Supreme...I guss thatis what you were after eh...
> 
> Here is 62' Impala Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hell yeah, now I need to prices, with and without the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

nice work bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame Customs

TTT for the homie! GOOD JOB

Anyone interested in the Central Florida area that needs some switch plates just PM me we can hook it up!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8554603
> *TTT for the homie! GOOD JOB
> 
> Anyone interested in the Central Florida area that needs some switch plates just PM me we can hook it up!
> *


no offense bro, but I think it's kinda rude to come on someone elses topic and try to steal his business. Even if you can do the same work, start your own topic!


----------



## StreetFame Customs

I think your misunderstanding my post I carry his product at my shop im advertising locally for his custom work see my signature? :uh: 




> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 14 2007, 05:56 PM~8554654
> *no offense bro, but I think it's kinda rude to come on someone elses topic and try to steal his business. Even if you can do the same work, start your own topic!
> *


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 14 2007, 08:58 PM~8554684
> *I think your misunderstanding my post I carry his product at my shop im advertising locally for his custom work see my signature?  :uh:
> *


It's not that I misunderstood your post, you weren't very clear about it. You never said anything about carrying his product, it sounded like you were making your own. Where is your shop anyways?


----------



## PantyDropper

how much


----------



## StreetFame Customs

You have a PM! Yes I am carrying his product locally since he is based in CANADA I will have some of his stuff here in the states and anyone interested in getting machine work sent out here in FLORIDA custom plaques etc you can hit us up. And for simpler stuff switch plates and backing plates we will carry them as well.



> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 14 2007, 06:00 PM~8554711
> *It's not that I misunderstood your post, you weren't very clear about it. You never said anything about carrying his product, it sounded like you were making your own. Where is your shop anyways?
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow+Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8552811-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bro    :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by StreetFame [email protected] 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8554603
> *TTT for the homie! GOOD JOB
> 
> Anyone interested in the Central Florida area that needs some switch plates just PM me we can hook it up!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone is in Street Fame's Area and want to chk out work first hand you can do so at their shop!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PantyDropper_@Aug 14 2007, 08:02 PM~8554726
> *how much
> *


Sent ya a PM Homie


----------



## KAKALAK

What about my prices Jas


----------



## abel

fucking nice bro


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 15 2007, 06:46 AM~8558522
> *What about my prices Jas
> *



PM Sent Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 15 2007, 08:19 AM~8558698
> *fucking nice bro
> *



Thanks Homes...hope to see you at the Show Sunday


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

damn, really nice work man... what software are you using?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 15 2007, 07:26 PM~8563382
> *damn, really nice work man... what software are you using?
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave: cya at scrape :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 17 2007, 07:18 AM~8574989
> *good morning homies :wave: cya at scrape  :biggrin:
> *



Like wise Bro! We gonna have a real nice display of products!


----------



## trunkgotknock

how much 4 a cadillac emblem with 6 holles [email protected]


----------



## EL_PASO

ey hommie pm me a price for a pair of thoses drama face back platings chromed


----------



## lolow

*Pure Xtc* work


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2007, 04:46 PM~8552422
> *Thanks for the complemnts guys.....Hey Supreme...I guss thatis what you were after eh...
> 
> Here is 62' Impala Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Just got it this morning! Looks AMAZING! Puttin it on tonight. STAY TUNED FOR PICS (INSTALLED)*


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock+Aug 19 2007, 10:04 PM~8591780-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much 4 a cadillac emblem with 6 holles [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk PM Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 10:24 PM~8591926
> *ey hommie pm me a price for a pair of thoses drama face back platings chromed
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 10:33 PM~8601585
> *Pure Xtc  work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Pics Bro...where was I at when you came by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 02:33 AM~8603343
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 Deuce_@Aug 21 2007, 10:09 AM~8604656
> *Just got it this morning!  Looks AMAZING!  Puttin it on tonight.  STAY TUNED FOR PICS (INSTALLED)
> *


Great Homie! Glad you like! We aim to Please! :biggrin: 
Can't wait to see install pics..post pics whe it done


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 21 2007, 01:01 PM~8605433
> *Chk PM Homie!
> Chk your PM!
> Great Pics Bro...where was I at when you came by?
> 
> Great Homie!  Glad you like!  We aim to Please!  :biggrin:
> Can't wait to see install pics..post pics whe it done
> *


i think you were talking with some peoples


----------



## StreetFame Customs

I SEE YOU GUYS DID BIG THINGS OUT THERE THIS PAST WEEKEND!!!! IF ANY OF YOU GUYS OUT HERE FROM STATE TO STATE LOOKING TO GET SOMETHING ORDERED HIT ME UP WE ARE YOUR #1 DISTRIBUTOR FOR ALL YOUR PLAQUE AND CUSTOM METAL WORK NEEDS JUST HIT US ON THE E-MAIL AND WE WILL SEND YOU THE INFO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Now doin Motor End Plates!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358176

If interested respond on our thread ^^^


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## StreetFame Customs

Motor End Caps will be available in alot of other designs, also you can add a design or logo in the center which ever way you would like! They are the best machine shop in Canada right now!! I wouldint go anywhere else to get custom machine quality work done. They do it all engraving, machine work, custom prescion machine work in all metals nothing they cant do!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

yo street fame im gonna be in daytona beach next week and my girl want to got the disney wheres your shop at id like to check it out and maybe pick up a switch plate


----------



## RAGTOPROY

[/quote]
How much for one just like this but without the westside sign. Instead put chevy flags in the middle like this:








PM me a price and I got you!!! ....4 switchholes :biggrin:

PS. Can you also make it with a horizontal piece connected to the top? I want the two pieces to meet at a 90 degree angle. Put the installation screw holes in the top horizontal piece so that I can mount the plate from UNDERNEATH my 64 impala dash. Thanx!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

>


How much for one just like this but without the westside sign. Instead put chevy flags in the middle like this:








PM me a price and I got you!!! ....4 switchholes :biggrin:

PS. Can you also make it with a horizontal piece connected to the top? I want the two pieces to meet at a 90 degree angle. Put the installation screw holes in the top horizontal piece so that I can mount the plate from UNDERNEATH my 64 impala dash. Thanx!!!
[/quote]

We can definitly do that for ya homie...for vertical mounting we have a bracket kit c/w Stainless Fasteners..Chk your pm


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

i dont want to come off as a window shopper but i seen the caddy wreath backin plates you done, how much for 2? reason is: i have a whammy tank but im really wanting to go back to 2 separate pumps and i will need plates IF i do it. 

how much more for a mirror shine vs non polesh?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 22 2007, 03:57 PM~8617437
> *i dont want to come off as a window shopper but i seen the caddy wreath backin plates you done, how much for 2?  reason is: i have a whammy tank but im really wanting to go back to 2 separate pumps and i will need plates IF i do it.
> 
> how much more for a mirror shine vs non polesh?
> *



Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

any pics of the plates mounted in a car??? also would like to know if u could make a 4 hole plate that will fir in a 81 cutlass. i want to replace the center piece of the dash that has the a/c vents. i would need a hole in the middle for a pressure guage and the 4 switches around it. u can get creative with the designs after that. thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 24 2007, 07:57 AM~8630930
> *any pics of the plates mounted in a car??? also would like to know if u could make a 4 hole plate that will fir in a 81 cutlass. i want to replace the center piece of the dash that has the a/c vents. i would need a hole in the middle for a pressure guage and the 4 switches around it. u can get creative with the designs after that. thanks
> *


I don't have any pics of mounted in cars yet...I'm waiting for those who have got them to post pics. Hint Hint  

You give me dimensions of what you want and I will make that plate size for ya!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 24 2007, 11:02 AM~8631405
> *I don't have any pics of mounted in cars yet...I'm waiting for those who have got them to post pics. Hint Hint
> 
> You give me dimensions of what you want and I will make that plate size for ya!
> *


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

this one you see it just a litle


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 24 2007, 01:46 PM~8632727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Homie!


----------



## lolow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

New Plates


----------



## low350

SWEET !! Can't wait to put it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 25 2007, 08:42 PM~8640813
> *SWEET !! Can't wait to put it on :thumbsup:
> *


All that is left now on your is the Polish, Chrome Plating and Buff!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

these guys are off the hook man,the quality is amazing and you get the product super quick even though its in canada.Homie turned mine out in one day and had it shipped by next buisness day,(how can anybody compete with that?)He can make anything you are after and the quality is top notch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

he is also making custom brackets to hang these bad boys from upon request :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 25 2007, 08:17 PM~8640711
> *New Plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO GET EM


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> New Plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this one :biggrin:
> I wonder who its for lol


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117+Aug 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8649306-->
> 
> 
> 
> these guys are off the hook man,the quality is amazing and you get the product super quick even though its in canada.Homie turned mine out in one day and had it shipped by next buisness day,(how can anybody compete with that?)He can make anything you are after and the quality is top notch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie..That's just how we do!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8649346
> *he is also making custom brackets to hang these bad boys from upon request :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Custom....CCF *Custom* Fabrications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MR. [email protected] 27 2007, 04:37 PM~8652076
> *CAN'T WAIT TO GET EM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look bad ass in person
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Aug 27 2007, 04:55 PM~8652225
> *
> Lovin this one  :biggrin:
> I wonder who its for lol
> *


  On it's way you should get it shortly!


----------



## lolow




----------



## RAGTOPROY

Good lookin on the panel homie! Looks even better in person! You think you could make 4 wheel chips with the same chevy flag design? I want the design (flagz) raised above the backround so i can paint em. Thanx! Oh, I got new Zeniths and i believe their chips are smaller. The diameter I need is a 2 inch and 1/4 circle. 
THANX AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

> how much for the caddy switch plate and 2 caddy backin plates


----------



## Pure Xtc

> Good lookin on the panel homie! Looks even better in person! You think you could make 4 wheel chips with the same chevy flag design? I want the design (flagz) raised above the backround so i can paint em. Thanx! Oh, I got new Zeniths and i believe their chips are smaller. The diameter I need is a 2 inch and 1/4 circle.
> THANX AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


We can do that for ya homie..I'll PM you on the details.  



> how much for the caddy switch plate and 2 caddy backin plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chk your PM Bro
Click to expand...


----------



## GYNX718

> here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THIS PLAT WITH A YANKEE LOGA AND PUT "DA PRINCE" IN THE BANNER....PN ME A PRICE TO 34984...THANX
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THIS PLAT WITH A YANKEE LOGA AND PUT "DA PRINCE" IN THE BANNER....PN ME A PRICE TO 34984...THANX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chk PM Homie!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2007, 07:08 PM~8173735
> *I feel ya.....I will try and make up a design in my free time between other jobs...I'll see what I can do for ya
> *


You do any ass plates yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

how much for a Cadillac logo and New Movement in the banner? also can you make wheel chips?


----------



## Pure Xtc

in Chrome


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Sep 5 2007, 09:52 AM~8719275-->
> 
> 
> 
> You do any ass plates yet?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet bro...it's hard to get time to make custom pieces as samples unless they are jobs...i'll will try..got lots of Ass pictures..just no Sample Yet.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-95stsrider_@Sep 5 2007, 11:27 AM~8719794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a Cadillac logo and New Movement in the banner? also can you make wheel chips?
> *


Chk your PM Homie!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

well heres mine i got from him i got the satin finish and jus polished it up a lil


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

damn i fucked those pics up sorry guys


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2007, 10:00 AM~8729387
> *in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caprice logo

majestics in bottom


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2007, 09:00 AM~8729387
> *in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117+Sep 7 2007, 01:58 PM~8738996-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i  fucked those pics up sorry guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still looks good..take some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 07:38 PM~8741234
> *caprice logo
> 
> majestics in bottom
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk PM Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 7 2007, 09:23 PM~8741796
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got your PM Homie..Chk Yours
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG NICK_@Sep 8 2007, 02:05 AM~8743784
> *
> *


----------



## ROLLIN DEEP 95

HOW MUCH 4 ONE OF THEM CADDI ONES?? SHIPPED 2 WINSTON SALEM NC?? :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN DEEP 95+Sep 9 2007, 12:04 PM~8750404-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH 4 ONE OF THEM CADDI ONES?? SHIPPED 2 WINSTON SALEM NC?? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chkl your PM Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lac4life_@Sep 9 2007, 07:25 PM~8752292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good Homie!


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2007, 10:00 AM~8729387
> *in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 11 2007, 01:14 AM~8763066
> *
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8707253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin on the panel homie! Looks even better in person! You think you could make 4 wheel chips with the same chevy flag design? I want the design (flagz) raised above the backround so i can paint em. Thanx! Oh, I got new Zeniths and i believe their chips are smaller. The diameter I need is a 2 inch and 1/4 circle.
> THANX AGAIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget about me homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO

hey bro can you make a back platelike the picture below? If so can you pm me a price for 2 chromed


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Sep 21 2007, 02:54 PM~8841334
> *hey bro can you make a back platelike the picture below? If so can you pm me a price for 2 chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chk PM homie


----------



## ENVIUS

how much for one in chrome like this one with 6 holes and Caddy emblem in the center with ENVIOUS at the bottom of it










looking to buy NOW
whats the turn around time if i paypal you the cash
my zipcode is 65672
price shipped please :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 02:55 PM~8916100
> *how much for one in chrome like this one with 6 holes and Caddy emblem in the center with ENVIOUS at the bottom of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking to buy NOW
> whats the turn around time if i paypal you the cash
> my zipcode is 65672
> price shipped please :biggrin:
> *



I PM'd you homie!


----------



## R0L0

NICE... ANY PALNS ON DOING A CADI FORNT END OR REAR END SWITCH PLATE????


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Oct 3 2007, 11:52 PM~8928106
> *NICE... ANY PALNS ON DOING A CADI FORNT END OR REAR END SWITCH PLATE????
> *


If someone wants it we'll make it! Custom to Order!!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Oct 3 2007, 10:52 PM~8928106
> *NICE... ANY PALNS ON DOING A CADI FORNT END OR REAR END SWITCH PLATE????
> *


thats what i was thinking ...caddy rear end :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 4 2007, 04:19 AM~8929786
> *If someone wants it we'll make it!  Custom to Order!!
> *


cool homie pm me price. Need 4 hole thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G

can you make something like this but a 65?but can you add the tires to it?


----------



## -SUPER62-

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62-

:uh: those are tight...like to see one of those in a 62


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Here's a couple of mine.... This guy is the shit!!! Quick reply's and great service

A++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Oct 4 2007, 06:15 PM~8933563
> *Here's a couple of mine....  This guy is the shit!!!  Quick reply's and great service
> 
> A++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that shit looks tight homie...love the pics, looks like you photoshopped it into my ride :roflmao: :roflmao: ...clean ass deuce


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 4 2007, 10:37 PM~8934858
> * that shit looks tight homie...love the pics, looks like you photoshopped it into my ride :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...clean ass deuce
> *



Thanks bro... It keeps me busy thats for sure...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY+Oct 4 2007, 07:43 PM~8933287-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool homie pm me price. Need 4 hole thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8933302
> *can you make something like this but a 65?but can you add the tires to it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sir We can! PMme for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 07:48 PM~8933324
> *:uh: those are tight...like to see one of those in a 62
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deuce got that one covered!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 Deuce_@Oct 4 2007, 08:15 PM~8933563
> *Here's a couple of mine....  This guy is the shit!!!  Quick reply's and great service
> 
> A++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


The Plate Looks Awesome Installed Deuce!!! Man I'm Jealous! 

Thanks for the Complements  It's just what we do  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## illeagle86

you got any with a monte carlo logo and luxuery sport righting on it on a back plate and how much and maybe one with a FAT ASS lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I should of went with you on those battery hold downs, I have been waiting since March '07, you charged more but at least I could of had them already


----------



## ENVIUS

dam who did you order from


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 7 2007, 10:55 AM~8946819
> *dam who did you order from
> *



Lavish Logos


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8963925
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Who made those?


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: HEY JAZ CHECK US OUT AT WWW.HITEMHARDCC.COM.LIKE THE WAY WE DISPLAY!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## KAKALAK

Anybody seen Jaz?


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: JAZ DID OUR PLAQUE/HITEMHARD CC OUT OF CHI-TOWN!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by illeagle86_@Oct 7 2007, 04:14 AM~8946324
> *you got any with a monte carlo logo and luxuery sport righting on it  on a back plate and how much  and maybe one with a FAT ASS lol :biggrin:
> *



Chk our Pump Plate thread Link in our Sig for pics of the Monte Plate. 

Sent ya PM!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Oct 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8946788-->
> 
> 
> 
> I should of went with you on those battery hold downs, I have been waiting since March '07, you charged more but at least I could of had them already
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you Serious Bro :0 :0 Dayum..that was forever ago!!! I can't believe dude is doin' you liek that!! You know we don't pull BS like that on anyone! If you can get your money back DO IT and I'll Take Care of You!
> 
> This is what happens when you Sub your work out!, This is what happens when you don't Own & Run your Own Business.....We are all IN-HOUSE! Have been since 1979!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 9 2007, 09:56 PM~8963925
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Like those eh James!! Hit me Up..I'll Ship out This week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 10:01 AM~8967500
> *Who made those?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess who Homie!   that is some Samples At Canada's Biggest Lowrider Show where we had our Booth at! Scrape By The Lake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 04:55 PM~8978506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: HEY JAZ  CHECK US OUT AT WWW.HITEMHARDCC.COM.LIKE THE WAY WE DISPLAY!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking tight Homie! Haven't Heard frome ya'all in a minute..Tell Chon to Call me..I lost his Number!!
> 
> Chked out the New Site...Really Nice...Definitly Liking the way Ya'all Display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 02:48 PM~8986181
> *Anybody seen Jaz?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holla Holla...I ain't goin' no where Homie!!! We just been SOO Busy here didn't get a chance to reply but I do chk everyday!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HitemHard78_@Oct 12 2007, 04:21 PM~8986953
> *:biggrin: JAZ DID OUR PLAQUE/HITEMHARD CC OUT OF CHI-TOWN!!!!!
> *


*HIT EM' HARD, CHITOWN REPRESENT!!!*


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: I AM SENDING A E-MAIL TO YOU JAZ


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 14 2007, 09:08 AM~8996446
> *:biggrin: I AM SENDING A E-MAIL TO YOU JAZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA Style

sent you a PM homey


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LA Style+Oct 15 2007, 11:52 AM~9004040-->
> 
> 
> 
> sent you a PM homey
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Igot..sent ya back!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Oct 15 2007, 12:54 PM~9004477
> *t t t
> *


----------



## 61impala831

how are plaques?


----------



## 61impala831

my bad! how much are the plaques?


----------



## juiced 64

Nice work!


----------



## juiced 64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2007, 01:00 PM~8729387
> *in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for one just like this but with 8 holes and the Impala logo centered between the 2 rows of switches. Otherwise just like this Chrome w/ OBSESSION logo. $$$$? Thanks


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## stylin67

hey, can u make a switch plate like are impalas plaque with four holes and whats the price.. p.m me please.. thanks homie. oh, and how long will it take.. :thumbsup:


----------



## madiron

do you have any done with the caddy wreath logo with 4 holes if so pm me a price shipped to 51030 lawton iowa


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 61impala831+Oct 15 2007, 11:30 PM~9009948-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bad! how much are the plaques?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent you an Email Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by juiced [email protected] 15 2007, 11:59 PM~9010185
> *Nice work!
> 
> How much for one just like this but with 8 holes and the Impala logo centered between the 2 rows of switches.  Otherwise just like this Chrome w/ OBSESSION logo.  $$$$?  Thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent you a PM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Supaf|y in the [email protected] 16 2007, 08:55 PM~9017173
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 10:23 PM~9017897
> *hey, can u make a switch plate like are impalas plaque with four holes and whats the price.. p.m me please.. thanks homie. oh, and how long will it take..  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes We Can! Chk your PM!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-madiron_@Oct 16 2007, 11:15 PM~9018307
> *do you have any done with the caddy wreath logo with 4 holes if so pm me a price shipped to 51030 lawton iowa
> *


Not Yet but we can do It, Sent you a PM!


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 20 2007, 12:50 AM~9043237
> *t t t   :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

hey jas, are the switch holes low enough to not get in the way of the mounting screw holes, it doesnt look like anybody had a problem with them but I was just wondering


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 22 2007, 04:27 PM~9058178
> *hey jas, are the switch holes low enough to not get in the way of the mounting screw holes, it doesnt look like anybody had a problem with them but I was just wondering
> *



You should have absolutly No Probs with the Mounting Hole and the Vertial Mounting Bracket. There is clearance for the Switchs and fastening screws. 

We look at every situation before we release a product. And by fluke chance if there is any problem that should be a standard we replace the product free of charge to the customer with return of the defective part...mind you that has never happened....(knock on wood)  

We got you Homie!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 22 2007, 06:58 PM~9059740
> *You should have absolutly No Probs with the Mounting Hole and the Vertial Mounting Bracket.  There is clearance for the Switchs and fastening screws.
> 
> We look at every situation before we release a product.  And by fluke chance if there is any problem that should be a standard we replace the product free of charge to the customer with return of the defective part...mind you that has never happened....(knock on wood)
> 
> We got you Homie!!!
> *



Sounds good, I'll get the down payment to you in the next day or 2


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 23 2007, 10:58 AM~9064079
> *Sounds good, I'll get the down payment to you in the next day or 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 25 2007, 08:58 PM~9084446
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JRO

Dont forget about those ass plates dammit. I wanna see how they look. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

hi jro


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 26 2007, 03:49 PM~9089946
> *hi jro
> *


You stalking me? lol


----------



## illeagle86

> Dont forget about those ass plates dammit. I wanna see how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9089942
> *Dont forget about those ass plates dammit. I wanna see how they look.  :biggrin:
> *


Still on my mind Homie! Post the Pic in your Avatar..That might work! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2007, 01:03 PM~9105993
> *Still on my mind Homie! Post the Pic in your Avatar..That might work!  :biggrin:
> *


You just want the pic for your own personal pleasure lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 30 2007, 02:20 AM~9111865
> *You just want the pic for your own personal pleasure lol  :biggrin:
> *



Dayum..how'd you know


----------



## 81delta

CHOHAN....Machina Wala?!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

hey do you have any that are messed up or that were trials? if so pm me a price with pics and all.thanks


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 11:27 PM~9179345
> *hey do you have any that are messed up or that were trials? if so pm me a price with pics and all.thanks
> *


jas, make sure you take care of this guy..he's been real good to me!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 7 2007, 10:31 PM~9179369
> *jas, make sure you take care of this guy..he's been real good to me!!
> *


 :biggrin: how you doing homie?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 PM~9179386
> *:biggrin: how you doing homie?
> *


everything is good..just finishing my 65 for this summer. I've also been talking a lot with Jimmy from Detorit. 
How are things with you, any luck on selling your caddy?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 10:27 PM~9179345
> *hey do you have any that are messed up or that were trials? if so pm me a price with pics and all.thanks
> *




I wouldnt think that he would have any that are messed up do to its done on a CNC machine.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Aug 14 2007, 12:03 PM~8550794
> *the drama faces on the pump plates look sick keep up the good work jazz  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought so........Hey Jaz got the switch plate done up yet?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81delta+Nov 7 2007, 09:24 PM~9178818-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHOHAN....Machina Wala?!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up JASPAL Truckan Wala!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 10:27 PM~9179345
> *hey do you have any that are messed up or that were trials? if so pm me a price with pics and all.thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have from the very begining when I first Started this product during R&D Phase. I'll See what I can find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 10:31 PM~9179369
> *jas, make sure you take care of this guy..he's been real good to me!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Prob Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 08:59 AM~9181873
> *I wouldnt think that he would have any that are messed up do to its done on a CNC machine.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I worked out the kinks It all Good Homie!! The CNC is only as smart as the operator..If I don'tknow what i'm doin I can mess up...rare..butit does happen!
> 
> & if it does we do it again cause we will never sell or ship any Half-Ass work!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Nov 8 2007, 09:03 AM~9181896
> *I thought so........Hey Jaz got the switch plate done up yet?
> *


Homie..the Pump Plates are in Polishing Dept! The Swicth Plate is OFF THE HOOK!!...I've Tried to Take soo many Pictures but they just don't do it Justice.

I will post the Switch Plate pics if that's Ok with you?


----------



## Pure Xtc

Yousaid it's ok..so here they are...Pump Plate in polish Plating Dept now..Switch Plate all done!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 9 2007, 10:35 AM~9189945
> *Yousaid it's ok..so here they are...Pump Plate in polish  Plating Dept now..Switch Plate all done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 9 2007, 11:18 PM~9194929
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


is That ^^^^^^ good or bad


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

can u do anything in gold, or just chrome?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 10 2007, 01:45 PM~9197792
> *can u do anything in gold, or just chrome?
> *


Yes we can!


----------



## JRO

Ass plates? :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2007, 02:14 PM~9197903
> *Yes we can!
> *


great!! price check of switch plate for 4 switches in gold with soe initials in old english
and how bout 2 pump backing plates in gold too with the caddy emblem

PM ME!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2007, 02:14 PM~9197903
> *Yes we can!
> *


great!! price check of switch plate for 4 switches in gold with some initials in old english
and how bout 2 pump backing plates in gold too with the caddy emblem

PM ME!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Nov 10 2007, 02:27 PM~9197953-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ass plates?  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me the pic in your AVATAR..seriously..I like I I think it would look real nice on the plates  Email in my sig Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 10 2007, 02:34 PM~9197980
> *great!! price check of switch plate for 4 switches in gold with soe initials in old english
> and how bout 2 pump backing plates in gold too with the caddy emblem
> 
> PM ME!
> *


I will put the numbers together and send you sumthin ova!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

hey homie you got them numbers yet?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## malibuwagon

do you make car club plaques to.


----------



## elsylient

how much for this but for 6 switches with the obsession 


> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2007, 12:00 PM~8729387
> *in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 3onthree




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish+Nov 13 2007, 06:29 PM~9220278-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie you got them numbers yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will PM them to ya, sorry about the late reply, we are really busy here but still taking care of everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 14 2007, 12:10 PM~9225817
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 03:13 PM~9227160
> *do you make car club plaques to.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we Do Homie! Chk the Sig below for the Link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 12:19 AM~9231240
> *how much for this  but for 6 switches with the obsession
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent you PM Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 03:11 AM~9232105
> *t t t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 04:22 AM~9232286
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thnx :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Nov 15 2007, 06:55 AM~9232409
> *ttt
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt one more 'gain :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: supreme, Pure Xtc





:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 16 2007, 10:01 AM~9240740
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: supreme, Pure Xtc
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What's really good homie!


----------



## fesboogie

Whut it dew Jas!!! Itz been a minute!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 10:43 AM~9240984
> *Whut it dew Jas!!! Itz been a minute!!!
> *


Hey Fessor! What it Deeew Homie!! How's the Xquizite Fam Doin'!!!  

I C you guys doin Big things in CO. Ya'all gonna come out Hard for the '08!!


----------



## R0L0

how much foe a 4 hole cadi switch plate chrome??????


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 16 2007, 11:48 AM~9241781
> *Hey Fessor!  What it Deeew Homie!!  How's the Xquizite Fam Doin'!!!
> 
> I C you guys doin Big things in CO.  Ya'all gonna come out Hard for the '08!!
> *


Damn Right... I'll get at you soon enuff!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo+Nov 16 2007, 01:00 PM~9241854-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much foe a 4 hole cadi switch plate chrome??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Nov 16 2007, 02:18 PM~9242306
> *Damn Right... I'll get at you soon enuff!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo

hey homie you get my pm?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 16 2007, 09:34 PM~9245117
> *hey homie you get my pm?
> *


I got it bro..they look good..I can use those pix


----------



## showandgo

cool let me know i am ready already :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ttt for jas.. :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

always 100% ttt ccf


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Nov 17 2007, 10:24 AM~9247590-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool let me know i am ready already :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 07:07 PM~9249658
> *ttt for jas.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big Joe Lux..man Homie! Spare a minture for ya boy and pass byteh shop bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 11:45 PM~9250733
> *always 100% ttt ccf
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rexdale repin!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Nov 18 2007, 10:34 PM~9255725
> *t t t
> *


LUX Fam MTL!!  


Chrome!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

cousin! would you be able to make impala chips something like this for the knock-off?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 17 2007, 07:07 PM~9249658
> *ttt for jas.. :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

how much shipped to 33313 for this









with this,







in the center. and instead of SRT, JLM

and what are the demensions of the plate?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Nov 20 2007, 07:16 PM~9268890-->
> 
> 
> 
> cousin! would you be able to make impala chips something like this for the knock-off?
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sir! Call me and we'll discuss Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2007, 02:00 PM~9274620
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sporty_@Nov 21 2007, 03:16 PM~9275112
> *how much shipped to 33313 for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the center. and instead of SRT, JLM
> 
> and what are the demensions of the plate?
> *


Hey Homie, the Dimensions on that plate are 7.5" x 2"

We can most Definitly do up that design for ya!! Sent ya a PM!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

my switch plate done by purextc, awesome quality work by this guy, anything you can think of or show him he can make you in amazing turnaround time.
the switch plate went into chome plating by the same guy will post some more pics when its fully done


----------



## low350




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Nov 22 2007, 07:17 PM~9283836-->
> 
> 
> 
> my switch plate done by purextc, awesome quality work by this guy, anything you can think of or show him he can make you in amazing turnaround time.
> the switch plate went into chome plating by the same guy will post some more pics when its fully done
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking Good Cuz! You'll Love it when we're done with the Plating!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low350_@Nov 22 2007, 08:27 PM~9284225
> *
> *


Thanks Homie!  

Here is another


----------



## LARGE

Shit i need to get a plate for certified........


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 23 2007, 10:43 AM~9287064
> *Shit i need to get a plate for certified........
> *



All ya have to do is Holla at your Boy!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ah yo.. XTC you got anything in a 6 hole,ready to ship.. before i get out of the spending mood?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2007, 08:20 PM~9290075
> *ah yo.. XTC you got anything in a 6 hole,ready to ship.. before i get out of the spending mood?
> *


Just Tell Me what you need Homie and consider it done!!!  

Chk Your PM!


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 04:39 PM~9294910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I'm Talkin bout Homie!!! :biggrin: 

Yesterday at 8:20pm you said you need somethin'. TODAY you got your Custom Made Switch Plate ready to Ship!!

Now Where you gonna get Customized Service like That!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 07:20 PM~9295463
> *That's what I'm Talkin bout Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Now Where you gonna get Customized Service like That!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 24 2007, 06:22 PM~9295473
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


What's really Good Fam!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 06:20 PM~9295463
> *That's what I'm Talkin bout Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yesterday at 8:20pm you said you need somethin'.  TODAY you got your Custom Made Switch Plate ready to Ship!!
> 
> Now Where you gonna get Customized Service like That!!
> *


yup..todays a good day..got a switch plate and mcdonalds brought back the McRib


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 09:11 PM~9296488
> *yup..todays a good day..got a switch plate and mcdonalds brought back the McRib
> *


mmmm..I got s to go get me one of those :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 06:20 PM~9295463
> *That's what I'm Talkin bout Homie!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yesterday at 8:20pm you said you need somethin'.  TODAY you got your Custom Made Switch Plate ready to Ship!!
> 
> Now Where you gonna get Customized Service like That!!
> *


very true!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 25 2007, 01:46 AM~9298291
> *very true!
> *


You got First Hand Experience Homie!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

The West Side Four Switch is Ridicules.. Sick work TTT.....


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 29 2007, 07:34 PM~9334877
> *You got First Hand Experience Homie!
> *


for sure you always hook a brotha up, sometimes I feel like you will have my shit ready before I even know of what I want you to make :biggrin: 
Always on the ball homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina+Nov 29 2007, 08:15 PM~9335276-->
> 
> 
> 
> The West Side  Four Switch is Ridicules..  Sick work TTT.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Props Homie!! We try to keep all our customers Happy with Awesome work! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5DEUCE_@Nov 29 2007, 10:58 PM~9336830
> *for sure you always hook a brotha up, sometimes I feel like you will have my shit ready before I even know of what I want you to make :biggrin:
> Always on the ball homie :thumbsup:
> *


I know wha you like Homie!! I got you Covered


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Can I get a up :biggrin: :biggrin: date!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Dec 3 2007, 01:06 PM~9362538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 3 2007, 11:53 PM~9367842
> *Can I get a up :biggrin:  :biggrin: date!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You got it Homie..CHK your PM for Shipping Details!!














































WELLL?????? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I aint forgot about you jas


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 4 2007, 05:07 PM~9372080
> *:biggrin:
> You got it Homie..CHK your PM for Shipping Details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELLL??????  :biggrin:
> *


That is awesome, great job homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Dec 4 2007, 04:29 PM~9372274-->
> 
> 
> 
> I aint forgot about you jas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your ready Homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cornfield3wheelin'_@Dec 4 2007, 06:01 PM~9372945
> *That is awesome, great job homie!
> *


Glad you like Brotha!!   It has gone out and you sould be getting it shortly!!


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 4 2007, 04:07 PM~9372080
> *:biggrin:
> You got it Homie..CHK your PM for Shipping Details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey is that mine? :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Dec 4 2007, 09:24 PM~9374588-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5DEUCE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:50 PM~9375595
> *Hey is that mine? :biggrin:
> *


You got it Homie!!


----------



## 2low

TTT


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Dec 5 2007, 12:34 PM~9379453-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2007, 12:51 PM~9379607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Real Good Homie! Don't forget to post install pics


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2007, 12:18 PM~9379771
> *
> Lookin Real Good Homie!  Don't forget to post install pics
> *


it took damn near all morning but i bumped ALL your topics.. you owe me a cookie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 5 2007, 02:41 PM~9380327
> *it took damn near all morning but i bumped ALL your topics.. you owe me a cookie
> *



You got 3 out of 5..not bad  

Come by the shop and I'll Fabricate you up a Cookie!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 5 2007, 07:59 PM~9382900
> *t t t
> *


What's really good with da LuX Fam up in MTL!!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2007, 02:19 PM~9380682
> *You got 3 out of 5..not bad
> 
> Come by the shop and I'll Fabricate you up a Cookie!!
> *


dude i bumped like 7 or 8 check lowrider gen and shit too


----------



## fundimotorsports

PM sent...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9384073-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude i bumped like 7 or 8 check lowrider gen and shit too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you bumpin all day bro..arn't you supposed to be working??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Dec 5 2007, 10:07 PM~9384205
> *PM sent...
> *



Got It


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 6 2007, 07:49 AM~9387206
> *How you bumpin all day bro..arn't you supposed to be working??
> Got It
> *


turcks broke, no truck. no work.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 6 2007, 10:34 AM~9387328
> *turcks broke, no truck. no work.
> *


 so you got tired of No CAr Nate so ya had to break the Truck and Become NO Truck Nate too? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9383873
> *What's really good with da LuX Fam up in MTL!!!
> *


not much chillin ,waiting for the damn snow to melt :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 6 2007, 08:39 PM~9391598
> *so you got tired of No CAr Nate so ya had to break the Truck and Become NO Truck Nate too?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Dec 6 2007, 09:34 AM~9387328-->
> 
> 
> 
> turcks broke, no truck. no work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suc Bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 07:39 PM~9391598
> *so you got tired of No CAr Nate so ya had to break the Truck and Become NO Truck Nate too?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Dec 6 2007, 07:54 PM~9391688
> *not much chillin ,waiting for the damn snow to melt  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear Ya!! Warm Weather = Cruizin' & Short Skirts! :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 4 2007, 05:07 PM~9372080
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I got it today bro, the quality is unbelievable, great job and fast turn around, I will come up with an idea for my truck, and order another switch plate for it!  :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2007, 03:19 PM~9380682
> *You got 3 out of 5..not bad
> 
> Come by the shop and I'll Fabricate you up a Cookie!!
> *


man dont do that cousin, you'll break Nates teef :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Dec 7 2007, 07:08 PM~9399213
> *I got it today bro, the quality is unbelievable, great job and fast turn around, I will come up with an idea for my truck, and order another switch plate for it!   :biggrin:
> *


yup he does nice good stuff at a good price


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kdogg213+Dec 7 2007, 01:36 PM~9397405-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really good Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'@Dec 7 2007, 06:08 PM~9399213
> *I got it today bro, the quality is unbelievable, great job and fast turn around, I will come up with an idea for my truck, and order another switch plate for it!   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm real glad your Happy with the Plate. We Pride Ourselfs on Quality, Delivery & Cutomer Satisfaction!
> 
> When your ready for the next project , no mattr what it is just Holla at your Boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 08:00 PM~9400058
> *man dont do that cousin, you'll break Nates teef :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will improve his over all look :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Dec 7 2007, 11:28 PM~9401432
> *yup he does nice good  stuff at a good price
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## 81delta

C M T

IZ IN THE GAME!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Dec 9 2007, 12:04 AM~9407137
> *C M T
> 
> IZ IN THE GAME!!!!
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

here is the finished product, the quality is unbelivable as always homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 9 2007, 04:45 PM~9410726
> *here is the finished product, the quality is unbelivable as always homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Tight Homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 10 2007, 11:06 AM~9416909
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Tight Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 8 2007, 12:57 PM~9403949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie!!


----------



## buffitout

haha i'm lovin that chevy rearend


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Dec 10 2007, 05:33 PM~9419491
> *haha i'm lovin that chevy rearend
> *


 I'm Lovin the Rear end in yoru Avatar   :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

pm'd


----------



## MR. OBSESSION

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Dec 11 2007, 02:10 AM~9423774-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm'd
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got It, Replied!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 11 2007, 08:26 AM~9424422
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's really Good OBSESSION FAM!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 11 2007, 09:51 AM~9424634
> *Got It, Replied!!!
> What's really Good OBSESSION FAM!!!      :cheesy:
> *


I NEED A 6 SWITCH WITH THE EMBLEM THAT WE CAME UP WITH


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 11:17 AM~9425177
> *I NEED A 6 SWITCH WITH THE EMBLEM THAT WE CAME UP WITH
> *



i got you Homie..PM'd You on it!


----------



## JRO

:0


----------



## shrekinacutty

u got any wiff the oldsmobile logo in em or on them ?? thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 11 2007, 03:29 PM~9427192
> *u got any wiff the oldsmobile logo in em or on them ??  thanks
> *


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:wave:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 11 2007, 04:26 PM~9428675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 10 2007, 06:54 AM~9416377
> *Looking Tight Homie!    :biggrin:
> *


can i get length on a 6 hole like this and a price for it with a lincoln symbol and gold plated if posibale thanks


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 9 2007, 02:45 PM~9410726
> *here is the finished product, the quality is unbelivable as always homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one thanks


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 11 2007, 04:26 PM~9428675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 95842 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> how much for the caddy switch plate and 2 caddy backin plates
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the switch plate shipped to 95842 6 hole
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Dec 11 2007, 06:30 PM~9428709-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really good in the PEG Homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 02:40 PM~9435789
> *how much?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm'd ya Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 11:06 PM~9440346
> *can i get length on a 6 hole like this and a price for it with a lincoln symbol and gold plated if posibale thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jolleyrancher_@Dec 13 2007, 02:06 AM~9441800
> *how much shipped to 95842 :thumbsup:
> *


Pm'd you on both ?'s


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 27 2007, 11:41 AM~9541458
> *
> *


Got Your msg Homie....Let Big Ed Know I'm Waiting for his Call


----------



## 01lowlow

How much for one like this but with the chevy emblem in the middle shipped to 92114 San Diego. Also, if I wanted a plaque design put in da middle how much would it be and wut would I need to give or send u so u could do da plaque design? PM me with a price :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 31 2007, 01:56 PM~9574115
> *Got Your msg Homie....Let Big Ed Know I'm Waiting for his Call
> *


kool :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow+Jan 2 2008, 02:19 AM~9585444-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one like this but with the chevy emblem in the middle shipped to 92114 San Diego. Also, if I wanted a plaque design put in da middle how much would it be and wut would I need to give or send u so u could do da plaque design? PM me with a price :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dirty_duece_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 AM~9586327
> *kool :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A man I want one of those switch plates,is the right number 416-731-8733. Hit me back..... :biggrin:


----------



## twister559

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Jan 8 2008, 01:53 AM~9637058-->
> 
> 
> 
> A man I want one of those switch plates,is the right number *416-731-8733*. Hit me back..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the Number!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twister559_@Jan 8 2008, 02:25 AM~9637265
> *good stuff looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this lincoln one...??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

can you make something out of this design...???

4 or 6 switche design...??? post a drawing of what it would look like please and a price if possible!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jan 8 2008, 01:33 PM~9639477-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this lincoln one...??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 01:38 PM~9639521
> *can you make something out of this design...???
> 
> 4  or 6 switche design...???  post a drawing of what it would look like please and a price if possible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like This??










These are Pump Plate We made.

Chk Your PM On Both Items!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2008, 02:34 PM~9639897
> *:biggrin:
> Like This??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Pump Plate We made.
> 
> Chk Your PM On Both Items!!
> *


thats bad-ass but i need them in a switch plate!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 02:36 PM~9639912
> *thats bad-ass but i need them in a switch plate!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No Problem Homie!! We'll do that Too!!! Just say When..Chk your PM for teh 411!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2008, 02:37 PM~9639919
> *No Problem Homie!!  We'll do that Too!!!  Just say When..Chk your PM for teh 411!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

Paypal sent


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jan 8 2008, 02:38 PM~9639925-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON THE BUMPER_@Jan 8 2008, 02:50 PM~9639995
> *Paypal sent
> *


----------



## Dr. Yohonsin

kewit


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"A", I just called you guys at 5:01pm pacific time...No answer..I'll call you again later..or tomorrow. Thank you... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 8 2008, 08:06 PM~9642338
> *"A", I just called you guys at 5:01pm pacific time...No answer..I'll call you again later..or tomorrow. Thank you... :biggrin:
> *


Hey Homie!!! Good talkin' to ya!! Send me ova that info and we'll get this ball rollin'!!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 9 2007, 02:45 PM~9410726
> *here is the finished product, the quality is unbelivable as always homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


exactly like this one thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 11 2008, 01:04 PM~9667620
> *exactly like this one thanks homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got It!! No Prob Homie!!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 11 2008, 12:51 PM~9668520
> *Got It!!  No Prob Homie!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 13 2008, 03:38 PM~9682652
> *t t t
> *


Whats Really Good Fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, 81delta

What Up Bro!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2008, 12:33 PM~9639477
> *how much for this lincoln one...??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 13 2008, 08:06 PM~9684334
> *X2
> *


Sent Ya PM Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Can you make like......A Chevy Emblem switch Xtention..Just wondering, the ones with the JEWELS look like ass..Again just wondering...

TTT


----------



## 2low

can you make somthing from BRASS..for me..... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 15 2008, 09:10 PM~9704487
> * can you make somthing from BRASS..for me..... :0
> *


Jas can make anything


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 14 2008, 05:53 PM~9693338-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DirtySouth [email protected] 15 2008, 06:59 PM~9703255
> *Can you make like......A Chevy Emblem switch Xtention..Just wondering, the ones with the JEWELS look like ass..Again just wondering...
> 
> TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I probally Can. Swith Extension with Chevy Logo Engraved on top....Yeah, Oh Yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 09:10 PM~9704487
> * can you make somthing from BRASS..for me..... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You So Krazy Cracker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Jan 16 2008, 07:12 AM~9707833
> *Jas can make anything
> *


Just About Homei!  :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

hey just seein how the plates commin along just got new switches and wire in cant wait to start wireing it up thanks


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 16 2008, 08:12 AM~9707899
> *
> *


Where they at fool?!?!? lol


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this one with a lincoln symbol in chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 14 2008, 04:55 PM~9692883
> *TTT
> *


Hopefully I will be sendin you some funds this friday


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 77towncar+Jan 20 2008, 10:49 PM~9742626-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey just seein how the plates commin along just got new switches and wire in cant wait to  start wireing it up thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schedule shows to ship Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:07 AM~9743827
> *Where they at fool?!?!? lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat Ass!!!! When I get A minute I will finish it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 11:19 PM~9751573
> *how much for this one with a lincoln symbol in chrome
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 08:05 AM~9754075
> *Hopefully I will be sendin you some funds this friday
> *


No prob Bro!!


----------



## impala_631

looking clean!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2008, 09:09 AM~9762188
> *looking clean!!
> *



Thanks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 9 2007, 09:23 PM~8517669
> *i already have one of deez :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 1 of these shipped to 32839


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jan 24 2008, 02:06 PM~9772730
> *how much for 1 of these shipped to 32839
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## 65chevyridah

how much for one like this but 4 hole and 65 in the middle


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 24 2008, 06:02 PM~9774471
> *how much for one like this but 4 hole and 65 in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sENT YA A pM hOMIE!


----------



## CHUCKS66

[/quote]


HEY THATS MINE !! 

GOOD JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby

got any lincoln ones made?


----------



## Pure Xtc

>


HEY THATS MINE !! 

GOOD JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Hey Homie!! Lets see some install pics!!



> got any lincoln ones made?


I should have some pics up in this thread....I have a cple we're finishing up right now, Will get some pics up!!


----------



## scooby

let me know when one is ready thanks


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by scooby+Jan 26 2008, 02:38 PM~9789619-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when one is ready thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMK what your after and I'll make it up for ya!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B_BORGERDING_@Jan 26 2008, 02:54 PM~9789702
> *Good stuff!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## scooby

> HEY THATS MINE !!
> 
> GOOD JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Hey Homie!! Lets see some install pics!!
I should have some pics up in this thread....I have a cple we're finishing up right now, Will get some pics up!!
[/quote]


I want one like this but with the lincoln emblem


----------



## Pure Xtc

> Hey Homie!! Lets see some install pics!!
> I should have some pics up in this thread....I have a cple we're finishing up right now, Will get some pics up!!


 I want one like this but with the lincoln emblem
[/quote]

I C, I sent you a Pm Homie!


----------



## low350




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jan 27 2008, 03:52 PM~9796336
> *
> *


What's Really Good Homie!!! Post up some pics of that Installed Chrome Switch Plate!!


----------



## dirty_duece

got mine this weekend looks good homie thankz


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 28 2008, 01:42 PM~9803009
> *got mine this weekend looks good homie thankz
> *


Any Time Homie!!


----------



## Bzauto05

how much for 2 like this but with a 63 in the middle?









[/quote]


----------



## 77towncar

any pics or info on shipment thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jan 29 2008, 03:32 PM~9813579
> *any pics or info on shipment thanks
> *



Shipment has been sent out!! I'll PM you the tracking number Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> how much for 2 like this but with a 63 in the middle?


[/quote]


I'ma PM you the INFO!


----------



## I. K. Rico

you get my pm jas?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 29 2008, 05:20 PM~9814450
> *you get my pm jas?
> *


I got it Ricky! i like so far...I'll shoot you over an email.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

How about a 3'' long Buick Imb.--- or the word Regal key chains


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 29 2008, 03:34 PM~9815047
> *I got it Ricky!  i like so far...I'll shoot you over an email.
> *


I need to talk to you about some things I need from you... If you could call me when you get a chance, that would be great...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

i need one with this logo 4 holes


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina+Jan 29 2008, 06:37 PM~9815072-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about a 3'' long Buick  Imb.--- or the word Regal key chains
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you want it we'll make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by I. K. [email protected] 30 2008, 05:06 PM~9823720
> *I need to talk to you about some things I need from you... If you could call me when you get a chance, that would be great...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Do
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2008, 12:59 AM~9828262
> *i need one with this logo 4 holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## Psycho631

Got my switch plate today and it came out great, thanks homie :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 1 2008, 06:37 PM~9843692
> *Got my switch plate today and it came out great, thanks homie :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



Any Time Bro!  Holla at me for all your Custom Needs!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

More Plates!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*<span style='color:red'>Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips, We're doin all sorts of Custom Parts!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 04:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for that lincoln 4 hole shipped to 95122


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 4 2008, 11:22 AM~9860845
> *how much for that lincoln 4 hole shipped to 95122
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2008, 12:29 PM~9861234
> *t t t
> *


Hey Hey Hey!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2008, 01:56 PM~9861421
> *Hey Hey Hey!!!
> *












 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2008, 01:00 PM~9861445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was Thinking the Same Thang!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2007, 11:18 AM~9379771
> *
> Lookin Real Good Homie!  Don't forget to post install pics
> *


how much shipped to indiana 46825


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Feb 4 2008, 02:50 PM~9862160
> *how much shipped to indiana 46825
> *


Sent youa PM homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

got my switch plate today looks awsome ill post pics in a bit my 2 year old daughter is helping me put the switchs in now


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Feb 4 2008, 05:17 PM~9863160-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Homie!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77towncar_@Feb 4 2008, 06:51 PM~9863963
> *got my switch plate today looks awsome ill post pics in a bit my 2 year old daughter is helping me put the switchs in now
> *


I'm Glad you Like it, can't wait to see the Pics..My Little Girl gonna be 2 yrs on the 8th of this month!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT*


----------



## 85supreme




----------



## chitownuso93

how much shipped too the chi a four hole plate with the new caddie symble


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 5 2008, 05:17 AM~9868089
> *how much  shipped too the chi a four hole plate with the new caddie symble
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## owen

Whats your shop name? Just wondering.Like the work.


----------



## owen

Shits clean dude


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by owen+Feb 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9890778-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your shop name? Just wondering.Like the work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie!
> 
> *CCF Custom Fabrications
> Chohan Machien Tools
> 
> Since 1979*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-owen_@Feb 7 2008, 10:33 PM~9890829
> *Shits clean dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAD DOGG

how much for a chromed one like this with six holes shipped to France???? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 4 2008, 06:51 PM~9863963
> *got my switch plate today looks awsome ill post pics in a bit my 2 year old daughter is helping me put the switchs in now
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Start them out young homie


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Jas, its paid in full homie,  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SAD DOGG+Feb 8 2008, 11:58 AM~9894757-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a chromed one like this with six holes shipped to France????  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent you a PM Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 01:11 PM~9895279
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Start them out young homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm Doin'!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Majestic$Life_@Feb 8 2008, 01:13 PM~9895294
> *Hey Jas, its paid in full homie,    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got it Bro..Goes out MONDAY!! Your gonna Flip When you get Them!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi

how much for one like this but instead of the impala a bowtie, 4 holes shipped to 95380.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2008, 09:03 AM~9915235
> *how much for one like this but instead of the impala a bowtie, 4 holes shipped to 95380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Feb 11 2008, 11:03 AM~9915235-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for one like this but instead of the impala a bowtie, 4 holes shipped to 95380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent ya PM Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 11 2008, 11:07 AM~9915262
> *Sweet!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Majestic$Life_@Feb 11 2008, 12:28 PM~9915774
> *ttt
> *


You'll be getting them soon!!! Went out today!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2008, 09:48 PM~9865317
> *TTT
> *


remeber if you have any blemished ones or test fit ones that you don't want hit me up homie.


----------



## zooter86

> how much for one of these shipped to 60067?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> ttt


LMK when you get them!!!



> remeber if you have any blemished ones or test fit ones that you don't want hit me up homie.






> how much for one of these shipped to 60067?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM Homie!
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK

I cant wait till it gets here, And I will let you know when I get them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Did you ever get a price for the other thing I asked you?


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey what's up jas!? hey i need you to send me as many pics of you got of all the different products you make... switchplates, pump plates, pendants, etc... i haven't forgot about you homie, but i've been real busy with work and finishing up another project i got going... if you want just email them to me... i'ma have alot of time to work on your shit friday and saturday so if you can get them to me before then that would be great! keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97




----------



## Big-Tymer

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 13 2008, 07:07 PM~9936147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can I get that? I need one for 10 switches with the Impala emblem.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

YEAH BOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Feb 13 2008, 05:29 PM~9934915-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey what's up jas!? hey i need you to send me as many pics of you got of all the different products you make... switchplates, pump plates, pendants, etc... i haven't forgot about you homie, but i've been real busy with work and finishing up another project i got going... if you want just email them to me... i'ma have alot of time to work on your shit friday and saturday so if you can get them to me before then that would be great! keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm aget at you Ricky..we've been Krazy Busy Round here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 08:07 PM~9936147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAYUM Homie!! Plate is Lookin TighT!!! Chk The reflection!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 08:18 PM~9936235
> *Where can I get that? I need one for 10 switches with the Impala emblem.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9936615
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9936941
> *:0  :0
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Sweet Bro!! OBSSESION Represent!!


----------



## low350

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 85supreme

Be ready in april


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low350+Feb 14 2008, 01:13 AM~9938748-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's Really Good Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 12:20 PM~9941156
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Feb 14 2008, 01:18 PM~9941674
> * Be ready in april
> *


You Know It!!


----------



## 85supreme

TrueOgcadi nice to see another DESi ryder


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Feb 16 2008, 12:12 AM~9954437
> *TrueOgcadi nice to see another DESi ryder
> *


x2


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Feb 15 2008, 10:12 PM~9954437
> *TrueOgcadi nice to see another DESi ryder
> *


4life homie 4life with desi twist


----------



## KAKALAK

Jas I got them Yesterday, and let me say that you out did yourself :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















































Jas does super nice work ya'll, Please believe if you order from him, you will not be dissapointed 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:



Thanks again Jas :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Feb 16 2008, 02:50 AM~9955772-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4life homie 4life with desi twist
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *DESI RYDAZ!!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Majestic$4Life_@Feb 16 2008, 08:27 AM~9956469
> *Jas I got them Yesterday, and let me say that you out did yourself :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas does super nice work ya'll, Please believe if you order from him, you will not be dissapointed
> :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> Thanks again Jas :biggrin:
> *


Hey Those are smoe Great Pics!!! Glad You are pleased with our work!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey jas i put in some work on your site today... it's coming along very well... i had to go through all your topics to get pics, but some of them aren't as good as others... you might need to invest in a new camera, or maybe it's the lighting  

i'll pm you when i upload the latest... keep up the good work homie, you got some bad ass products... i love the olds rocket backing plates... i'll definitely be hitting you up for some of those soon!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 16 2008, 11:06 PM~9960138
> *hey jas i put in some work on your site today... it's coming along very well... i had to go through all your topics to get pics, but some of them aren't as good as others... you might need to invest in a new camera, or maybe it's the lighting
> 
> i'll pm you when i upload the latest... keep up the good work homie, you got some bad ass products... i love the olds rocket backing plates... i'll definitely be hitting you up for some of those soon!
> *


Sweet, can't wait to see the progress!

I got my Wife a new camera Phone, 3.2 MP Camera real nice, My Digital..2.0 MP :angry: 
New Camera...yeah..Or i do know someone who is a photo buff! 

Whenever your ready for those plate bro..just LMK!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 13 2008, 10:56 PM~9938634
> *
> Looking Sweet Bro!!  OBSSESION Represent!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Please belive it


----------



## 85supreme

I think u gotta make a DESI RYDERZ plaque now


----------



## Gooch

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 06:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I hope you still carry these when I juice my ride!


how much shipped to R2C 3C2 (Canada) just curious


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Feb 17 2008, 12:46 AM~9960837-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: Please belive it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 12:53 AM~9960885
> *I think u gotta make a DESI RYDERZ plaque now
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mabey  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gooch_@Feb 17 2008, 01:51 AM~9961255
> *I hope you still carry these when I juice my ride!
> how much shipped to R2C 3C2 (Canada) just curious
> *


Don't worry homie, we've been in Business Since 1979!! When your ready we'll be here! 

Sent ya a PM!!


----------



## 2low

to the tizzle


----------



## Gooch

I'm not getting juiced for at least 6 months but I bought the caddy switch plate as inspiration to spend less money (so i can juice it)


Cant wait to get it XTC!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Gooch+Feb 17 2008, 01:51 AM~9961255-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you still carry these when I juice my ride!
> how much shipped to R2C 3C2 (Canada) just curious
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Order is IN..We will be shippingout Shrotly!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low_@Feb 17 2008, 03:53 PM~9964036
> *to the tizzle
> *


 What Up Big Mohawk Nate Dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Feb 17 2008, 06:48 PM~9964885
> *I'm not getting juiced for at least 6 months but I bought the caddy switch plate as inspiration to spend less money (so i can juice it)
> Cant wait to get it XTC!!
> *



Never Rush a Good Thing, Do it right the First Time!! Whatever you Need Homie We got you Covered!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 85supreme

Post your mounted switch plates here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=392625


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT  *


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 17 2008, 05:57 PM~9964936
> *
> What Up Big Mohawk Nate Dogg!!! :biggrin:
> *


ready for that big tax return man! :biggrin: $$$


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 21 2008, 11:56 PM~10000575
> *ready for that big tax return man! :biggrin: $$$
> *


don't you get paid under the table?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Feb 21 2008, 10:56 PM~10000575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ready for that big tax return man! :biggrin: $$$
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll Cash it For ya!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topless65_@Feb 21 2008, 11:02 PM~10000658
> *don't you get paid under the table?
> *


 :0 hmmm...is there some funny business going on here???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 21 2008, 10:56 PM~10000575
> *ready for that big tax return man! :biggrin: $$$
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 22 2008, 01:23 AM~10001778
> *We'll Cash it For ya!!
> :0  hmmm...is there some funny business going on here???
> *


naw..i was just joking


----------



## wop_inda_wood

ttt  for the jas man :biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2008, 08:08 AM~9860349
> *More Plates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much are these going for homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Gooch

got mine already!! that was right quick.


this thing is bigger than i expected, heres a comparison with a business card


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 16 2008, 08:27 AM~9956469
> *Jas I got them Yesterday, and let me say that you out did yourself :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas does super nice work ya'll, Please believe if you order from him, you will not be dissapointed
> :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> Thanks again Jas :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis

VERY NICE SWITCH PLATES!


----------



## eseoso69

hey how much for one of a sixty9 impala shiped to 93702


----------



## 85supreme

ttt jas them ppl look like they waiting for you to come back


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Feb 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10004526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt  for the jas man  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really Good Bro!!..When we gonan get Started on Your Pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10013198
> *How much are these going for homie?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shoot me over a PM and LMK what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10031486
> *got mine already!! that was right quick.
> this thing is bigger than i expected, heres a comparison with a business card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking Godo Bro!! Post up some install pics when done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10033584
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:47 PM~10051734
> *VERY NICE SWITCH PLATES!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10053039
> *hey how much for one of a sixty9 impala shiped to 93702
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk Your PM Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Feb 29 2008, 06:09 AM~10056722
> *ttt jas them ppl look like they waiting for you to come back
> *


Only Cple more weeks bro!! But everything thing is Still Running!!


----------



## KAKALAK

We'll keep your topic at the top, Jas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## low350




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life+Mar 1 2008, 12:09 PM~10064431-->
> 
> 
> 
> We'll keep your topic at the top, Jas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10065604
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low350_@Mar 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10067629
> *
> *


*Thanks for all the Support Homies!!!*


----------



## haze1995

pm price of the cadi one in 6 hole to 98374. Thanks

nice work!


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Feb 29 2008, 06:09 AM~10056722
> *ttt jas them ppl look like they waiting for you to come back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

ttmft assholes


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

How much for each of these with the olds emblem?

cant decide if i wanna keep 6 switches or go down to 4


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Mar 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10094035-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm price of the cadi one in 6 hole to 98374.  Thanks
> 
> nice work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thnak bro, Sent you a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10097739
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10099241
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 12:47 PM~10151270
> *ttmft assholes
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum Rigth!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 12 2008, 07:10 PM~10153686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for each of these with the olds emblem?
> 
> cant decide if i wanna keep 6 switches or go down to 4
> *


Sent you a PM


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up Jas, How much for another backing plate, I am going with 3 pumps :0


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Nice work!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life+Mar 13 2008, 10:11 AM~10158389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Jas, How much for another backing plate, I am going with 3 pumps :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll Chk my Notes in the shop when I get back in and start on it ASAP for ya!  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10161677
> *Nice work!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2008, 08:58 AM~10165863
> *I'll Chk my Notes in the shop when I get back in and start on it ASAP for ya!  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!
> Thanks Homie!!
> *



dont make it yet just Pm the price, so i can work it in my Build Budget :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 12 2008, 08:10 PM~10153686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pure xtc PM me a price for this one with the word RIDE4LIFE on there. (6 switch)
:cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life+Mar 14 2008, 09:42 AM~10166074-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont make it yet just Pm the price, so i can work it in my Build Budget :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds Good, Will Do!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ride4life_@Mar 14 2008, 12:40 PM~10167391
> *pure xtc PM me a price for this one with the word RIDE4LIFE on there. (6 switch)
> :cheesy:
> *


DONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 11 2008, 09:03 AM~9915235
> *how much for one like this but instead of the impala a bowtie, 4 holes shipped to 95380.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up homie, lets get the ball rolling on this one doggie. :biggrin: also bro u think you can make me some bowtie switch extensions?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 16 2008, 10:56 AM~10179537
> *what up homie, lets get the ball rolling on this one doggie. :biggrin: also bro u think you can make me some bowtie switch extensions?
> *


I'll be back on the 25th Desi Home Boy! I'm in Ludhina right now and off to MOGA tomorrow. Gonna take care of it when I'm back bro! You Know How we do!

Bowtie Switch Extensions, I think so, We'll discuss the design as soon as I'm Back!  :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 21 2008, 10:02 PM~10000658
> *don't you get paid under the table?
> *


maybe if they drop my cheque under the desk?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 16 2008, 06:47 PM~10181864
> *maybe if they drop my cheque under the desk?
> *


 :biggrin: 

say What's Up to the Boys for me!!


----------



## 85supreme

heys hows Moga? Boys and i are good still


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Mar 18 2008, 12:36 PM~10196939
> *heys hows Moga? Boys and i are good still
> *


In Ludhiana Now, Mabey gonna Chk Pums out at Chachoki If I have time! Man is Bored over there and wants to comeback with me!

Can't wait to get back Still!!!


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by rug442+Mar 20 2008, 02:30 AM~10212665-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 20 2008, 07:26 AM~10213237
> *
> *


  

Cple a Cple more Days Ya'all Then I'm Back in the Shop FULL FORCE!!


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 20 2008, 09:48 AM~10213482
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Cple a Cple more Days Ya'all Then I'm Back in the Shop FULL FORCE!!
> *


you will need atleast a 2day recovery when u get back trust me :uh:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Mar 20 2008, 08:33 PM~10217845
> *you will need atleast a 2day recovery when u get back trust me  :uh:
> *



I know what your saying..I remember from Last Time BUT..Customers are our #1 Priority..I can rest Later!!! :biggrin: 

When I get back First Sat Night all the Boys My Place!!! :0 

Ask G & Sons If they need anything!!!!


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 22 2008, 04:50 AM~10227779
> *I know what your saying..I remember from Last Time BUT..Customers are our #1 Priority..I can rest Later!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> When I get back First Sat Night all the Boys My Place!!!  :0
> 
> Ask G & Sons If they need anything!!!!
> *


yeye no problem Hai Hai Air India :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Mar 22 2008, 07:56 AM~10228182
> *yeye no problem Hai Hai Air India :cheesy:
> *


Yeah No Doubt!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 22 2008, 02:50 AM~10227779
> *I know what your saying..I remember from Last Time BUT..Customers are our #1 Priority..I can rest Later!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> When I get back First Sat Night all the Boys My Place!!!  :0
> 
> Ask G & Sons If they need anything!!!!
> *


dont worry we got a project for you


----------



## 85supreme

SO When you coming Back PPL ARE WAITING


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Mar 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10237184
> *SO When you coming Back PPL ARE WAITING
> *


yeah when are u coming back, im waiting homie :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10237595
> *yeah when are u coming back, im waiting homie :biggrin:
> *


hey whats goin on TrueOGcadi. I told this guy he Should have came back on the same flight as me.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Mar 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10234127-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry we got a project for you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Guy's have all ways got things to keep me busy
> 
> Bubs Has been Telling me about teh new Place and details of stuff taht has to be done! :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:24 PM~10237184
> *SO When you coming Back PPL ARE WAITING
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Know Homie! Next week I be back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10237595
> *yeah when are u coming back, im waiting homie :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Kiddan Desi Home Boy!! Next week Bro, back in Town and into your job!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Mar 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10237807
> *hey whats goin on TrueOGcadi. I told this guy he Should have came back on the same flight as me.
> *


You keep rubbin that in...but you never told me when you we're comin back..Still First Saterday My Place OR Pauly's...haven't decided yet  Too Bad TrueOGcadi, Desi Fam Reppin' from Cali wasn't up here to Chill with us!!


----------



## 85supreme

Paulys sounds entertaining. Went to Windsor on this past Weekend was pretty entertaing too


----------



## 5DEUCE

ttt


----------



## 85supreme

Just Got word Jasdev is on the PLANE


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Mar 24 2008, 09:39 AM~10240700-->
> 
> 
> 
> Paulys sounds entertaining. Went to Windsor on this past Weekend was pretty entertaing too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Mar 26 2008, 09:27 AM~10258385
> *Just Got word Jasdev is on the PLANE
> *


On the Plane..Homie..I'm Back!!! Been about an hour since I got in after an 18 hour Flight :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10263015
> *:0
> On the Plane..Homie..I'm Back!!!  Been about an hour since I got in after an 18 hour Flight  :0
> *



welcome back homie :biggrin: now take a couple fat pegs and lets get back to business doggie  how was ur trip? oye im from jalandhar, Bilga pind... where u from?


----------



## I. K. Rico

*hey what's up everybody!? i'm working on a website for Jas and his products... I'm currently looking for content, specifically testimonials... can anyone who has purchased a product please post a picture and a brief description of your experience with Jas and CCF (ie. customer service, turn-around, quality, etc.)

either post them here or if you would rather pm me that's fine... thanks for your help, and keep it up Jas!*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 13 2008, 07:40 PM~9936941
> *:0  :0
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NS_Xikanita

How much for a four hole plate with the IMPALA Deer in the middle and bottom banner. With the words (*MAD SIX4*) in the banner. PM me with the price. Live in Nor Cal, thanks.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 27 2008, 01:36 AM~10265830
> *welcome back homie :biggrin: now take a couple fat pegs and lets get back to business doggie   how was ur trip? oye im from jalandhar, Bilga pind...  where u from?
> *


No Shit! Trip was Exhausting...need a Vacation from that Vacation!!

Bilga Pind Jalander, No Doubt! My Pind is Talwandi Bhai, Dist Ferozepur. In the Main Bazar We got teh Family Jewellery Shop "Chohan Jewellers" and at teh Chowk befor ethe Turn to Talwandi If you go Left Right up teh Road is our Palace (Banquet Hall) "Chohan Resorts" Built to High Level Standards Built on 2 Acres, cost over 1.6 Cores Not including the price of the Land!

But You know how we do 




> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Mar 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10271520-->
> 
> 
> 
> *hey what's up everybody!? i'm working on a website for Jas and his products... I'm currently looking for content, specifically testimonials... can anyone who has purchased a product please post a picture and a brief description of your experience with Jas and CCF (ie. customer service, turn-around, quality, etc.)
> 
> either post them here or if you would rather pm me that's fine... thanks for your help, and keep it up Jas!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah, What he Said!!!  Keep up the Good work Ricky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 28 2008, 12:31 AM~10273872
> *Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NS_Xikanita_@Mar 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10277386
> *How much for a four hole plate with the IMPALA Deer in the middle and bottom banner. With the words (MAD SIX4) in the banner. PM me with the price. Live in Nor Cal, thanks.
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10271520
> *hey what's up everybody!? i'm working on a website for Jas and his products... I'm currently looking for content, specifically testimonials... can anyone who has purchased a product please post a picture and a brief description of your experience with Jas and CCF (ie. customer service, turn-around, quality, etc.)
> 
> either post them here or if you would rather pm me that's fine... thanks for your help, and keep it up Jas!
> *


I don't have any pictures at the moment since my brother moved out and took the computer with him, and I'm on my lap top with no saved pictures but Jas has done numerous jobs for me in the past and is still doing it for me, including several plaques, wheel chips, licence plate frames, pump plates, switch plates, chrome plating, all kinds of custom fabrication etc, etc, etc....he's product is always top notch, and if there is something wrong with it he's the type of dude that will redo it before I even see it :biggrin: turn around time has always been a priority with Jas and all his customers, I know that he will work til 3 or 4 am to finish stuff to make deadlines and promises.....anyway highly recomend his services to everybody who is in need in simple and complex, custom metal work :thumbsup:


----------



## ride4life

just made my order and payment!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Mar 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10280470-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pictures at the moment since my brother moved out and took the computer with him, and I'm on my lap top with no saved pictures but Jas has done numerous jobs for me in the past and is still doing it for me, including several plaques, wheel chips, licence plate frames, pump plates, switch plates, chrome plating, all kinds of custom fabrication etc, etc, etc....he's product is always top notch, and if there is something wrong with it he's the type of dude that will redo it before I even see it :biggrin: turn around time has always been a priority with Jas and all his customers, I know that he will work til 3 or 4 am to finish stuff to make deadlines and promises.....anyway highly recomend his services to everybody who is in need in simple and complex, custom metal work  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Adam, It's always been my Pleasure to takecare of you and all of your interesting Projects. I really apprecite the Support, lets me know that we here at CCF are doin' something right! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:33 AM~10282979
> *just made my order and payment!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sir!!!!! Thanks you :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2008, 11:02 AM~10283107
> *
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

just got lifted this past weekend homie, check her out :biggrin: 










oh and can u you draw something up on those switch extension we talked about?


----------



## TORONTO

yo Jas how bout for this exact one with my clubs logo in the middle


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Mar 31 2008, 11:28 PM~10303987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo Jas how bout for this exact one with my clubs logo in the middle
> *



they angled on the back..to mount like other plates no plcs of the backs...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass+Apr 1 2008, 12:28 AM~10303987-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo Jas how bout for this exact one with my clubs logo in the middle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 1 2008, 09:36 AM~10305664
> *they angled on the back..to mount like other plates no plcs of the backs...
> *


This is the only pic I can find rigth now..My bateries dead in the digi cam so this will have to do for now


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 31 2008, 06:27 PM~10300370
> *just got lifted this past weekend homie, check her out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and can u you draw something up on those switch extension we talked about?
> *


Oh Snap Desi..Your ride looks tight...Definitly liking the Pinstrippin' 

Yeah, I'm looking for the PM you send me with the details...resend i'll sketch something up!


----------



## TORONTO

i never got no pm homie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Apr 2 2008, 01:15 AM~10313698
> *i never got no pm homie
> *


Resending!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 AM~8719399
> *All Usos:
> 
> Kita and I have talked with Jas Chohan of Chohan Machine Tools Limited about producing switch panels for the Club.  He has supplied a few samples, they've been approved.  I've gotta say, these panels are NICE NICE NICE!  They are 1/4" aluminum with a machined mounting bracket.
> 
> Here are the samples and a mounted plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has finger prints from mounting, but you get the idea of how nice they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico

Hey Jas did you get my last PM? Check out that link and give me some feedback on where i'm at with the site... I'm liking how it's turning out...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 2 2008, 01:15 PM~10316471
> *Hey Jas did you get my last PM? Check out that link and give me some feedback on where i'm at with the site... I'm liking how it's turning out...
> *


Making notes rigth now!


----------



## 2low

TTT p.s. make me some brass shit


----------



## ride4life

MAN I CANT WAAAAAAAIT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low+Apr 6 2008, 04:03 PM~10348218-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT p.s. make me some brass shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your ready I Fix,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ride4life_@Apr 6 2008, 09:25 PM~10349865
> *MAN I CANT WAAAAAAAIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs

Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10357078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://lowridersupreme.blogspot.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Lowrider Supreme Clothing</a> :biggrin:
> *



Support the Scene!!!


----------



## 2low

TTT for jas making me brass parts!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10371826
> *TTT for jas making me brass parts!
> *


I'm Thinking a Matching Brass Switch Plate??? What you think bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 9 2008, 03:31 PM~10373527
> *VERY HIGH QUALITY WORK FROM JAS!!!! AND THE WHOLE CREW AT CHOHAN MACHINE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY!
> 
> been doing biz with them for a while now, and very great guy to deal with, and the product is second to none, tolerances are amazing!
> 
> keep up the good work Jas!!! :biggrin:
> *


Always our pleasure!! ya'all keep us on our Toes ova here! :biggrin:


----------



## $piff

how much for the impala one on the top of page 27 but with a 63 instead of 64?


----------



## zsmizle

How much for one of these shipped to 46124???


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by $piff+Apr 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10374787-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the impala one on the top of page 27 but with a 63 instead of 64?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zsmizle_@Apr 9 2008, 07:38 PM~10375446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one of these shipped to 46124???
> *


Chk Your PM's Gentlemen!!


----------



## luizg69

how much for this one shipped to 97123?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Apr 10 2008, 04:38 AM~10379542
> *how much for this one shipped to 97123?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chk your PM hoime!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 10 2008, 08:45 AM~10380334
> *Chk your PM hoime!! :biggrin:
> *


some nice work you do. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 10:58 AM~10380397
> *some nice work you do. :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Brotha!

We are Equipped to handle a Large Variety of Maching, Cutting & Fabracation Jobs in our MFG Dept, Polishing & Plating in That Dept, & Pipe Fittings & threading in That Dept. 

Have Been Since 1979!

Soooo...whatever you need done chance are we can take care of it for ya! 

Perhaps I may be of assistance to ya'all one day :biggrin: 

Stay UP Playa!!!


----------



## low350




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 11 2008, 12:08 AM~10387245
> *
> *


What Up HomiE!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame Customs

YO JAS WASSUP LONG TIME!! ILL BE CALLING YOU VERY SOON!  





> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10387608
> *What Up HomiE!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Apr 11 2008, 12:49 PM~10390410
> *YO JAS WASSUP LONG TIME!! ILL BE CALLING YOU VERY SOON!
> *



Hey Bro!! where you been Hidin' At..get at me Dog!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame Customs

When I call you I will explain or you can go to my Topic on Hydraulics and it will explain somewhat of whats been going on. I will be calling you soon! THANKS! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 11 2008, 09:59 AM~10390490
> *Hey Bro!! where you been Hidin' At..get at me Dog!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Apr 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10390505
> *When I call you I will explain or you can go to my Topic on Hydraulics and it will explain somewhat of whats been going on. I will be calling you soon! THANKS! :biggrin:
> *



No prob Homie! We got you Covered


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## ride4life

any sneak peaks?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 13 2008, 02:00 AM~10402724
> *any sneak peaks?
> *


I have Pics on my Digi Cam..The Plate is in our Polishing Dept Now. Let me get the cam and I'll Post them up!!! Real Nice Homie!


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 09:09 AM~10403622
> *I have Pics on my Digi Cam..The Plate is in our Polishing Dept Now.  Let me get the cam and I'll Post them up!!!  Real Nice Homie!
> *


 :werd: :yes: :yes: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

how much shipped??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10404562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much shipped??
> *


Chk your Pm Homie!!


----------



## zsmizle

how long you thinkin on mine


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 13 2008, 02:48 PM~10405038
> *how long you thinkin on mine
> *


Yours is Satin Finish, Will ship out Tuesday, Plate is Made as of Yesterday, Brackets are runnig Monday, Ship Tuesday, Is that quick enuff for ya on a Custom piece????  :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle

hell motha fuckin yeah. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 13 2008, 03:10 PM~10405195
> *hell motha fuckin yeah. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad you Approve


----------



## Pure Xtc

New Pics..These are gonna be Chromed!


















1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!! 










































































Let Me know What Ya'all Think!!


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10408331
> *New Pics..These are gonna be Chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Me know What Ya'all Think!!
> *



WHO DOES THE LAST 2 BELONG TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 13 2008, 11:02 PM~10408359
> *WHO DOES THE LAST 2 BELONG TO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Snap..You got close watch on the Topic Homes..Real anxious I C !! 

All that is left is the Chrome..should be ready this week!!!

So You Like Eh??? :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10408394
> *Oh Snap..You got close watch on the Topic Homes..Real anxious I C !!
> 
> All that is left is the Chrome..should be ready this week!!!
> 
> So You Like Eh???  :biggrin:
> *


lol i got your computer on alert :biggrin: IM THE OG RIDE4LIFE!!!

I LIKE IT ALOT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10408331
> *New Pics..These are gonna be Chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Impala Rear End Plate..This one was TrickY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Me know What Ya'all Think!!
> *



great work as always Jas...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Fucking sweet Jas!!!! Nice especially the 59!!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10408509-->
> 
> 
> 
> great work as always Jas...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 13 2008, 11:21 PM~10408514
> *Fucking sweet Jas!!!! Nice especially the 59!!
> P
> *



Thanks Guys!! I got a bunch more done but Customers wanna keep them under wraps till they Install And Show them off First!!

week or two before I post those ;


----------



## KadillakKing

yo homie da 59 is sik.....da wheels are turning on a new idea..lol


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 13 2008, 11:29 PM~10408571
> *yo homie da 59 is sik.....da wheels are turning on a new idea..lol
> *


After teh 25th I'ma Post Your Badass Plate too  along side with the Pump Plate Pics so you see the connection!!! :biggrin: 

Whatever Ideas you got you know I got you Covered Bro!!!


----------



## orange_juiced

though id post up some of your work thats in my caddy


----------



## low86monteLS

i'll take 1 with 6 pre wired if pos.or just a 6 hole chevy with montemadnezz in it call ill 2day 414-614-3979


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Apr 13 2008, 11:56 PM~10408806
> *though id post up some of your work thats in my caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks Homie Butthat one thee wasn't done by me..Mind you I do the same design on request.

That was done by IMPALA59, or 59Impala one or the other.

Great Buy thoght..sweet ride..I can't wait to see it in person.

Mind You I did do Pump Plates in the Trunk


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low86monteLS_@Apr 14 2008, 12:06 AM~10408887
> *i'll take 1 with 6 pre wired if pos.or just a 6 hole chevy with montemadnezz in it call ill 2day 414-614-3979
> *



I sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

looking good jas :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

That 59 switch plate is looking good gona come and see it in person.


----------



## impala_631

nice work,but are the switches going to fit, the holes look really close :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 14 2008, 12:10 AM~10408916
> *looking good jas :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Dayum Homie! Where you been at..been a minute still!!! Thanks bro..you know how we do at CCF!!

How's the Ride comin' along!! Email me some pics..!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 14 2008, 12:30 AM~10409087
> *nice work,but are the switches going to fit, the holes look really close :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



100% Gonna Fit, We wouldn't post it if it wouldn't work Homie!! We spend a great deal of time designing, measuring and calculating to make sure whatever product we produce Is Fully Functional and of teh Highest Quality! 

I will try and geta pic tomorrow with all teh switch in place!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10409142
> *100% Gonna Fit, We wouldn't post it if it wouldn't work Homie!!  We spend a great deal of time designing, measuring and calculating to make sure whatever product we produce Is Fully Functional and of teh Highest Quality!
> 
> I will try and geta pic tomorrow with all teh switch in place!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Apr 14 2008, 12:27 AM~10409062
> *That 59 switch plate is looking good gona come and see it in person.
> *


You'll have to wait till the Plating is done now, should have come by today!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 13 2008, 11:19 PM~10408501
> *lol i got your computer on alert :biggrin:  IM THE OG RIDE4LIFE!!!
> 
> I LIKE IT ALOT
> *


No doubt homie :biggrin: 

Ride4Life OG!!

Glad u like homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT* :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> *100% Gonna Fit, We wouldn't post it if it wouldn't work Homie!!  We spend a great deal of time designing, measuring and calculating to make sure whatever product we produce Is Fully Functional and of teh Highest Quality! *


Told Ya so 

59' plate with switches:


----------



## sweet63rolln

VERY NICE WORK ! 

I"m looking for a rectangle plate for my 63 bel . I've got a tempary one for 7 switches were my factory radio would have been but looking for one with 
beveled edges and som schroll work could you pm me some prices? thanks and keep up the good work and as always its quality and not quanity


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM~10417239
> *VERY NICE WORK !
> 
> I"m looking for a rectangle plate for my 63 bel . I've got a tempary one for 7 switches were my factory radio would have been but looking for one with
> beveled edges and som schroll work  could you pm me some prices? thanks and keep up the good work and as always its quality and not quanity
> *


Thanks Homie!! Quality & Customers are our #1 Priority!! 

We can most definitly help you out!! PM me the Size of Plate you need if you want it to go where the existing one is , or better yet shoot me over some pics and we can work out a design that will SET IT OFF!!  

Email addy in my sig below!


----------



## sweet63rolln

it will be monday befor i can get you pics and size 
due to work but will do so asap. that would diffently set off my dash 
I've already had compaments on the tempary one and the location 
of the switches and how eazy thay are to get to I'm just looking to clean theme up you know with some style and class my 2 most favorite thangs about lowrideing


----------



## sweet63rolln

it will be monday befor i can get you pics and size 
due to work but will do so asap. that would diffently set off my dash 
I've already had compaments on the tempary one and the location 
of the switches and how eazy thay are to get to I'm just looking to clean theme up you know with some style and class my 2 most favorite thangs about lowrideing


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Apr 14 2008, 11:25 PM~10417375
> *it will be monday befor i can get you pics and size
> due to work but will do so asap. that would diffently set off my dash
> I've already had compaments on the tempary one and the location
> of the switches and how eazy thay are to get to I'm just looking to clean theme up you know with some style and class my 2 most favorite thangs about lowrideing
> *



Sounds Good Bro, We maek it Off The Hook..we can design up anything you want!! Only thing that limits you is your imagination!! 

get at me with that info and We Fix!


----------



## Poo Broke

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Apr 13 2008, 08:56 PM~10408806
> *though id post up some of your work thats in my caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 a switch plate like that one but with L shape 2 mount under the dash :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 15 2008, 03:42 AM~10419347
> *how much 4 a  switch plate like that one but with L shape 2 mount under the dash :thumbsup:
> *


Sent ya PM Homie!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2008, 07:24 PM~10416690
> *Told Ya so
> 
> 59' plate with switches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that cute :biggrin: now take it off lol


----------



## Pure Xtc

:biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10408579
> *After teh 25th I'ma Post Your Badass Plate too  along side with the Pump Plate Pics so you see the connection!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Whatever Ideas you got you know I got you Covered Bro!!!
> *



hell yeah.....dats wut it dew.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10416690
> *Told Ya so
> 
> 59' plate with switches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on, can you fit a pancake switch in there too? prolly have to run it next to a 3 prong to fit it


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 16 2008, 06:57 AM~10427903
> *right on, can you fit a pancake switch in there too? prolly have to run it next to a 3 prong to fit it
> *


Pancake switch must be specifed so we can make adjustments accordingly. This one is a special order plate!  

We'll make anything you want just LMK and we'll do the rest!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Chromed Out Pics Comin Tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!














































































































Shit you can even see my iPhone reflection in the 59' Plate!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

how much for this chrome to seattle,wa 98166


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 19 2008, 05:15 PM~10454576
> *how much for this chrome to seattle,wa 98166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sent you PM Bro!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

*SICKKKKK 59!!!! NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!
CUSTOM SHIT DONE LIKE NO-ONE ELSE!!!!
JAS YOU DA MAN!
P*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 19 2008, 05:34 PM~10454646
> *SICKKKKK 59!!!! NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!
> CUSTOM SHIT DONE LIKE NO-ONE ELSE!!!!
> JAS YOU DA MAN!
> P
> *



Thanks Homie!!! You Gots Your On Lock Too Brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

i love my plate


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How do you mount these to the dash??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10455627
> *How do you mount these to the dash??
> *



You can Flat Mount through teh provided holes, or the Plate does come with a Vertical Mounting Bracket that can mount form underneath Flush with teh dash.


----------



## 85supreme

that 59 impala plate came out sick 
ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Apr 19 2008, 11:54 PM~10456602
> *that 59 impala plate came out sick
> ttt
> *



Thanks Bro, will be shipping out Monday...When you come by tomorrow I'll Show You  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 16 2008, 07:32 AM~10428021
> *Pancake switch must be specifed so we can make adjustments accordingly.  This one is a special order plate!
> 
> We'll make anything you want just LMK and we'll do the rest!!  :biggrin:
> *


nice, i already have the 4hole bowtie :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life+Apr 19 2008, 08:26 PM~10455517-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love my plate
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you like Homie!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala_631_@Apr 20 2008, 02:39 AM~10457528
> *nice, i already have the 4hole bowtie :cheesy:
> *


I know bro this ain't gonna be your last ride


----------



## showandgo

:0  great work thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10458736
> *:0   great work thanks
> *


Any Time Brother!!


----------



## czarr

NEED ONE FOR A 1994 licoln town car orange tip for switches any design u want 6 switches... 29053 asap


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by czarr_@Apr 20 2008, 08:53 PM~10461658
> *NEED ONE FOR A  1994 licoln town car orange tip for switches any design u want 6 switches... 29053 asap
> *


Sent ya PM Homie!


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 14 2008, 08:24 PM~10416690
> *Told Ya so
> 
> 59' plate with switches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would you be able to do one of a 65 Impala for 6 switches,one for each brake light?and a price...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 20 2008, 09:58 PM~10462280
> *Would you be able to do one of a 65 Impala for 6 switches,one for each brake light?and a price...
> *



Yes We Can!! We done 63', 64', 59' why not 65' !

Sent ya PM bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 21 2008, 07:06 AM~10464998
> *Yes We Can!! We done 63', 64', 59' why not 65' !
> 
> Sent ya PM bro!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2008, 04:12 PM~10467385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

New Plate! AK47 Stylin'




















Matching Pump Plates


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Are you using AutoCAD to do your layout work?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2008, 10:52 AM~10492114
> *Are you using AutoCAD to do your layout work?
> *


That is One of the Softwares that we use


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 24 2008, 10:18 AM~10491938
> *New Plate! AK47 Stylin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Pump Plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just got a call from the NHB..da NAtional Haterz Board...... and they are bitchn bout the da hot shyt you makin for my car....lol... good job homie thnx again.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

do you have a two hole bowtie or impala? if so pm me please


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10454367
> *Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you can even see my iPhone reflection in the 59' Plate!!  :biggrin:
> *


how much for the bowtie one??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 24 2008, 01:11 PM~10492958
> *just got a call from the NHB..da NAtional Haterz Board...... and they are bitchn bout the da hot shyt you makin for my car....lol... good job homie thnx again.
> *


dAYUM...LOL..THAT'S TIGT BRO..I LIKE THAT..ANYTIME YOU KNOW I GOT YOU!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Apr 24 2008, 12:14 PM~10492982-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a two hole bowtie or impala? if so pm me please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Apr 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10494771
> *dAYUM...LOL..THAT'S TIGT BRO..I LIKE THAT..ANYTIME YOU KNOW I GOT YOU!
> *


??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Apr 24 2008, 01:14 PM~10492982-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a two hole bowtie or impala? if so pm me please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Hmoie I missed what you wrote..I'll PM you the Info!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 24 2008, 05:08 PM~10494764
> *how much for the bowtie one??
> *


Sent ya PM too :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life

got it in the mail TODAY....SPEECHLESS


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 25 2008, 05:24 PM~10503129
> *got it in the mail TODAY....SPEECHLESS
> *



Glad you Like it Home Boy!! :biggrin: 

Anything else just Holla!!


----------



## showandgo

got my product today and all i can say is great craftsmanship. will be doing business again for sure


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 26 2008, 10:04 AM~10508152
> *got my product today and all i can say is great craftsmanship. will be doing business again for sure
> *


Hey Jimmy! Glad it got there safe and Sound, Yours is teh Last Plate I'd ever Want to get damaged in Shippin

Challenging But Well worth it when it was all Done!! 

Real Glad your Happy With it..can't wait to started on that new Project !!


----------



## 85supreme

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10454367
> *Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you can even see my iPhone reflection in the 59' Plate!!  :biggrin:
> *



price check on that caddy one man?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10524363
> *price check on that caddy one man?
> *



Sent ya PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

New Pics Comin This Weekend!!! :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 28 2008, 03:53 PM~10524363
> *price check on that caddy one man?
> *


x2....


----------



## El Gato Negro

Price check on the chevy one but can you put the numbers 65 under the bow tie thank bro


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 3 2008, 01:22 AM~10564773-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent Ya PM Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Gato *****_@May 3 2008, 04:44 AM~10565442
> *Price check on the chevy one but can you put the numbers 65 under the bow tie thank bro
> *


Chk Your PM!!


----------



## dirty_duece

THESE LOOK TIGHT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 3 2008, 10:11 PM~10569040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE LOOK TIGHT
> *



Thanks Bro!  

How's yoru Ride???


----------



## Pure Xtc

*
Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108&view=findpost&p=10573975\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10573975</a>*


----------



## KeMiCaLs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10564773
> *x2....
> *


X3..Also toss in the PR for the Chevy logo(chrome) homie- 4swith...thx


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 3 2008, 09:25 PM~10569754
> *Thanks Bro!
> 
> How's yoru Ride???
> *


good i finaly got the switch plate i got from you put in it looks sweet i'll post pics later on this week


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 5 2008, 02:18 PM~10579286
> *good i finaly got the switch plate i got from you put in it looks sweet i'll post pics later on this week
> *



SWEET!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT!!! *


----------



## RUBYRED84

Where do I send the $?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 7 2008, 10:14 PM~10603630
> *Where do I send the $?
> *



Sent You a PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 7 2008, 10:14 PM~10603630
> *Where do I send the $?
> *



Your Switch Plate Has Been Shipped!!! Hey Didn't your send the $$ Last Night???? I Think so...so you telling me we Made your Custom Plate in One day and Shipped it out!!! Dayum :0


----------



## RUBYRED84

I paypaled the $ last night. Then this morning I received a tracking number. This dude is bad!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 8 2008, 05:32 PM~10609750
> *I paypaled the $ last night. Then this morning I received a tracking number. This dude is bad!!!!
> *



You Know How We Do!!!!   

Service with a Smile!!! :biggrin: 

We gonna need to see some pics once you get it in!!


----------



## dirty_duece

heres the pics i was gonna chrome it but i think it looks pretty good like this didnt have to clean the car so its a lil dirty sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 9 2008, 08:17 PM~10619085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the pics i was gonna chrome it but i think it looks pretty good like this didnt have to clean the car so its a lil dirty sorry :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP!! Dayum that looks so tight!! Matches so well with your interior! 

Shit bro yours ain't dirty! You should see mine!!

Looking Great!! Stay Up Playa!!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 9 2008, 05:36 PM~10619161
> *OH SNAP!! Dayum that looks so tight!! Matches so well with your interior!
> 
> Shit bro yours ain't dirty! You should see mine!!
> 
> Looking Great!! Stay Up Playa!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 9 2008, 09:56 PM~10619729
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Hey Bro It's the truth...It just matches soo well!! Looks Like it belongs there! :cheesy:


----------



## 81delta

yeye


----------



## puertorican65

can you pm me the price for one for six switches with the back end of a 65 impala conv holes being where the tail lights are.


----------



## puertorican65

just like the 59 imp.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81delta+May 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10620135-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G & Sons In The GAME!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puertorican65_@May 10 2008, 02:49 AM~10621809
> *can you pm me the price for one for six switches with the back end of a 65 impala conv holes being where the tail lights are.
> *


Sent Bro!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## puertorican65

thnx for the pm


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 11 2008, 03:11 AM~10626950
> *thnx for the pm
> *


You Got it Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

TTT For CCF!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@May 11 2008, 07:52 PM~10630375
> *TTT For CCF!!!
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

THAT 59 PLATE IS BAD ASS TOO BAD NO 61


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 13 2008, 12:48 AM~10641132
> *THAT 59 PLATE IS BAD ASS TOO BAD NO 61
> *



Thanks Homie!!

Just say the Word and anything can be Done!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT  *


----------



## sixdeucelolo

PMed ya. LMK.

Late

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@May 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10677590
> *PMed ya.  LMK.
> 
> Late
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Got it I will PM U shortly!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10678341
> *Got it I will PM U shortly!
> *


PM'd Ya!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## sixdeucelolo

What's good Jas?? Sent you that money like you asked, hope the progress on my plate design is going good. Can't wait to see what you come up with. PM me so that I know you got the money I sent you through paypal. Post some pics of the progress as it comes along. Talk to you in a couple days.

Late


----------



## zsmizle

Dude does great work. Thanks again homie. Heres mine.


----------



## sixdeucelolo

looks good. Can't wait to see mine. :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo+May 22 2008, 07:08 AM~10710656-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's good Jas??  Sent you that money like you asked, hope the progress on my plate design is going good.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  PM me so that I know you got the money I sent you through paypal.  Post some pics of the progress as it comes along.  Talk to you in a couple days.
> 
> Late
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got It!! Will Do Bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 09:43 PM~10715687
> *Dude does great work. Thanks again homie. Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Stuff Zach, can't wait to see it Installed!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixdeucelolo_@May 22 2008, 10:02 PM~10715850
> *looks good.  Can't wait to see mine.  :cheesy:
> *


It'll be sweet Bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2008, 06:51 AM~10642331
> *Thanks Homie!!
> 
> Just say the Word and anything can be Done!!!
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 23 2008, 09:37 AM~10718953-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10719822
> *
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

Just Got These from PSYCHO631 OF HIS SWICTH PLATE INSTALL!!!


----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## jeffsciv23

how much are these going for? want the West Side shipped to 98902


----------



## jeffsciv23

and posr pics of them mounted in a G body


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 24 2008, 07:14 AM~10726548-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much are these going for?  want the West Side shipped to 98902
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent a PM Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jeffsciv23_@May 24 2008, 07:21 AM~10726552
> *and posr pics of them mounted in a G body
> *


If anyone has our switch plate mounting in your G-Body Please post up pics!!! Thanks


----------



## WICKED REGALS

any thing for buick regals with 4 holes


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 25 2008, 12:16 PM~10732862
> *any thing for buick regals with 4 holes
> *



Hey Homie!! Choose your Plate Design and We'll put the Buick Sheilds Logo On that for ya!!

I belive there is a Logo engraved small pic cple pages back!

LMK!!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 26 2008, 04:53 AM~10737482
> *Hey Homie!! Choose your Plate Design and We'll put the Buick Sheilds Logo On that for ya!!
> 
> I belive there is a Logo engraved small pic cple pages back!
> 
> LMK!!!
> *


could you make the back end of a regal like you did the 59 and what would it cost if not i like this plate with the buick logo and could you put wicked regal at the bottom let me no how much shipped to 68503


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 26 2008, 02:05 PM~10738654
> *could you make the back end of a regal like you did the 59 and what would it cost if not i like this plate with the buick logo and could you put wicked regal at the bottom let me no how much shipped to 68503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!!


----------



## greenmerc77

one like these with the emblem that I pm'd you. let me know :cheesy: 








[/quote]


----------



## Pure Xtc

> one like these with the emblem that I pm'd you. let me know :cheesy:


[/quote]

Got It!! Replied!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmerc77

Got It!! Replied!!! :biggrin:

Money sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@May 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10756979
> *Got It!! Replied!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Money sent  :thumbsup:
> *


Got it!! Sent reply!!! We're On It!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 19 2008, 01:28 PM~10454367
> *Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you can even see my iPhone reflection in the 59' Plate!!  :biggrin:
> *


How much for the 4 hole chevy swoosh chrome to 98632??


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10765158
> *How much for the 4 hole chevy swoosh chrome to 98632??
> *


Sent U a PM Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up Jas, sent all my trim to get stripped and polished, and asked the chromer to chrome the switch plate, I'll post pic when its done :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2008, 10:52 AM~10769878
> *Whats up Jas, sent all my trim to get stripped and polished, and asked the chromer to chrome the switch plate, I'll post pic when its done :biggrin:
> *


SWEET!! Can't waitto see it all Done!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Sup Jas,

How's things goin up north?? Hope the panel looks as good as the image you made up. Have a good weekend man.

Late


----------



## greenmerc77

What's up Jas, Anything on the design?


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10767030
> *Sent U a PM Homie!
> *


money sent :biggrin:


----------



## low350




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo+May 30 2008, 12:24 PM~10770474-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jas,
> 
> How's things goin up north??  Hope the panel looks as good as the image you made up.  Have a good weekend man.
> 
> Late
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't be sorry bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10774388
> *What's up Jas, Anything on the design?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send you something over, wasn't able to being LIL sever was down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10774773
> *money sent  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 12:01 AM~10774986
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 08:27 AM~10778812
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 2 2008, 02:01 PM~10780294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the link :0
> 
> View My TinyFx
> *


????


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10782014
> *You won't be sorry bro!!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jun 2 2008, 07:17 PM~10782124
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## drop71

i wonder how the impala rear 6 hole would look with a hole in the trunk and my ignition switch mounted there with the keys danglin!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Jun 2 2008, 09:03 PM~10782767
> *i wonder how the impala rear 6 hole would look with a hole in the trunk and my ignition switch mounted there with the keys danglin!
> *


Pretty Sweet!!!


----------



## 76monte1

holy shit dude your work is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 2 2008, 09:59 PM~10783105
> *holy shit dude your work  is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thanks Bro!  If there is anything you need just Holla!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10271520
> *hey what's up everybody!? i'm working on a website for Jas and his products... I'm currently looking for content, specifically testimonials... can anyone who has purchased a product please post a picture and a brief description of your experience with Jas and CCF (ie. customer service, turn-around, quality, etc.)
> 
> either post them here or if you would rather pm me that's fine... thanks for your help, and keep it up Jas!
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## Pure Xtc

Dbl Post!! :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here's a better pic !


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10791421
> *Here's a better pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Sup Jas,

Get the panel cut out and engraved yet?? Hopin 2 see some pix b4 chrome. LMK man.

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jun 5 2008, 06:17 PM~10807098
> *Sup Jas,
> 
> Get the panel cut out and engraved yet??  Hopin 2 see some pix b4 chrome.  LMK man.
> 
> Late
> *



Hey Homie!! I will Have to Send you the Pics on Tuesday When I get Back From Cali!! They are on the Office Digi Cam and it's in My Boss's Bag!! 

Holla Holla!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350




----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10808051
> *Hey Homie!! I will Have to Send you the Pics on Tuesday When I get Back From Cali!!  They are on the Office Digi Cam and it's in My Boss's Bag!!
> 
> Holla Holla!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Cool, have fun in CA. Post pix after chrome too. When you get it back.

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jun 6 2008, 06:21 AM~10811365
> *Cool, have fun in CA.  Post pix after chrome too.  When you get it back.
> 
> Late
> *



Will Do Homie!

Cali is Awesome, Weather is Cherry Bro!!


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 7 2008, 12:53 PM~10818523
> *Will Do Homie!
> 
> Cali is Awesome, Weather is Cherry Bro!!
> *



Hell yeah it is. I'll be headin that way at the end of this month for a 4th of July bash and to visit some family while on vacation. Talk 2 you when you get back man.

Late


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 7 2008, 09:53 AM~10818523
> *Will Do Homie!
> 
> Cali is Awesome, Weather is Cherry Bro!!
> *


what up jas, had a great time with you homies down here. saturday was off the hook  oh and A P that fool down ass crazy desi right thier. he fit in great here in cali. i'll be out to see you guys in sept or oct.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

HOW MUCH FOR A 4 HOLE CADDY ONE? PM ME THANKS


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 26 2008, 11:05 AM~10738654
> *could you make the back end of a regal like you did the 59 and what would it cost if not i like this plate with the buick logo and could you put wicked regal at the bottom let me no how much shipped to 68503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOMETHING LIKE THIS, BUT WOULD HAVE TO SAY " GRAND HUSTLE"


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10832086
> *what up jas, had a great time with you homies down here. saturday was off the hook   oh and A P that fool down ass crazy desi right thier. he fit in great here in cali. i'll be out to see you guys in sept or oct.
> *


you got that right. i'll be down for next trip


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo+Jun 9 2008, 12:56 PM~10829634-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah it is.  I'll be headin that way at the end of this month for a 4th of July bash and to visit some family while on vacation.  Talk 2 you when you get back man.
> 
> Late
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll get those up today Bro! Your goona have a weiked Time Homie! I Did!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10832086
> *what up jas, had a great time with you homies down here. saturday was off the hook   oh and A P that fool down ass crazy desi right thier. he fit in great here in cali. i'll be out to see you guys in sept or oct.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LALLIE!!! Bro, We Fam Now Homie!!!! TOOOO mANY coincidences to make this shit a BY-Chance Meeting!! Big shit Goona Happen Bro!! You got Fam in The Cold Northa nd we Got Fam in Cali!! Had An Awesome Time, AP is Still Bouncing off the Walls and Shit!!!! Can't wait to get back down, But not until You and The While Fam get at us Up Here Bro!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.pimpdaddy_@Jun 9 2008, 09:43 PM~10833252
> *SOMETHING LIKE THIS, BUT WOULD HAVE TO SAY  " GRAND HUSTLE"
> *


PM Sent Homie!!



> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Jun 10 2008, 10:30 AM~10836979
> *you got that right. i'll be down for next trip
> *


Dayum BUBS You missed out Bro..Next Time For Sho!!!


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10837355
> *I'll get those up today Bro!  Your goona have a weiked Time Homie!  I Did!!
> *


Cool, can't wait to see it. :cheesy: 
And no question on the CA thing. I love going back home and visiting family. And talk about nice weather, I'll be in San D!!!

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jun 10 2008, 02:29 PM~10838353
> *Cool, can't wait to see it.  :cheesy:
> And no question on the CA thing.  I love going back home and visiting family.  And talk about nice weather, I'll be in San D!!!
> 
> Late
> *



PM Sent Bro!


----------



## 76monte1

do you do wheels chips???have a idea of one i want done buts it not lazercut


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 11 2008, 12:12 AM~10842767
> *do you do wheels chips???have a idea of one i want done buts it not lazercut
> *


he sure does
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=390108&hl=


----------



## plank

Got the switch plate today and looks better than I expected- Thanks- I'll pass the word your good people :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jun 11 2008, 12:12 AM~10842767-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you do wheels chips???have a idea of one i want done buts it not lazercut
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send em A PM with what your after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 12:38 AM~10843003
> *he sure does
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=390108&hl=
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plank_@Jun 11 2008, 01:20 AM~10843362
> *Got the switch plate today and looks better than I expected-  Thanks- I'll pass the word your good people  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! Glad you Like !!


----------



## 87luxurysport

How much for the 4 hole chevy swoosh chrome to 89085


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 87luxurysport_@Jun 13 2008, 12:04 AM~10859467
> *How much for the 4 hole chevy swoosh chrome to 89085
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## Atom Roberts

HOW MUCH on the 4 hole caddy plate shipped to 40229

Also how much for my own design shipped

Raw Price & Chrome Price

Thanks!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jun 13 2008, 12:33 PM~10862452
> *HOW MUCH on the 4 hole caddy plate shipped to 40229
> 
> Also how much for my own design shipped
> 
> Raw Price & Chrome Price
> 
> Thanks!
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10837506
> *i'm happy you and A.P. made it back safety uso it was blast kick it and rappin with uso you two are some of the coolest uso i've ever met onelove to my canada USO!!!!!!JAH BLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My USO!! Much Love and Respect! I knew I was gonna be Down So no mater how far we had to go we were gonna Hook-up with our USO! 

Your Deep USO, and Your getting in to the Lowrider Hall of Fame was Long Over Due! 

Your Kindness and Generosity was Far Beyound what A.P. Expected, But I knew, you my USO!! 

All the USO's we met up with, Your Famliy and everyone else was more than worth the Trip Down!

Now it's Your Turn USO to make that Trip up here so we can Show you the same Respect!!!

OneLove USO!


----------



## Platinum63

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 9 2008, 05:43 PM~10832086
> *what up jas, had a great time with you homies down here. saturday was off the hook   oh and A P that fool down ass crazy desi right thier. he fit in great here in cali. i'll be out to see you guys in sept or oct.
> *


You the same....You betta come by homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Platinum63

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Jun 10 2008, 09:30 AM~10836979
> *you got that right. i'll be down for next trip
> *


Bubs you know how we do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jun 16 2008, 09:57 AM~10878505
> *Bubs you know how we do!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Jas,

PMed you

LMK

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:41 AM~10904550
> *Jas,
> 
> PMed you
> 
> LMK
> 
> Late
> 
> 
> *



Got It & Replied Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Coco? :dunno:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Sent the diff.

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

i got a real nice one..been smashed to hell lol..im going to try to straighten it and polish it out. my boy ran over it.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jun 21 2008, 12:49 AM~10917691-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coco? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know...i will try and getto it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 05:51 PM~10920795
> *Sent the diff.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes out Monday, Pics Below!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Jun 21 2008, 06:19 PM~10920881
> *i got a real nice one..been smashed to hell lol..im going to try to straighten it and polish it out. my boy ran over it.
> *


Post Pics Homie!!

Here are soem new ones!!


----------



## greenmerc77

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 21 2008, 06:50 PM~10921001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks sick Jas. Thanks for the great work. Can't wait to put it in the Cadi!!!

Late


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 21 2008, 03:50 PM~10921001
> *I know I know...i will try and getto it!!
> Goes out Monday, Pics Below!!
> Post Pics Homie!!
> 
> Here are soem new ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THOSE ARE BADASSSS


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Jun 21 2008, 07:16 PM~10921112-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks Bro :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 07:57 PM~10921308
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks sick Jas.  Thanks for the great work.  Can't wait to put it in the Cadi!!!
> 
> Late
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Wreaths came out Soo Awesome!! Pics don't do it Justice!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 12:04 AM~10922319
> * THOSE ARE BADASSSS
> *



Thanks Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 22 2008, 01:43 AM~10922947
> *
> The Qreaths came out Soo Awesome!! Pics don't do it Justice!!
> *


Pics never do things justice, can't wait to see it in person. I will snap some pix of it after I get it installed when I get back from Cali. Thanks again.

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Late


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10921001
> *I know I know...i will try and getto it!!
> Goes out Monday, Pics Below!!
> Post Pics Homie!!
> 
> Here are soem new ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice work! were did them long switchs come from, supplier? brand?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jun 22 2008, 03:00 AM~10923419-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:18 AM~10923877
> *Pics never do things justice, can't wait to see it in person.  I will snap some pix of it after I get it installed when I get back from Cali.  Thanks again.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Late
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fo Sho, Can't wait to see it in! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Apple_Pie_@Jun 22 2008, 07:21 AM~10923884
> *real nice work! were did them long switchs come from, supplier? brand?
> *


CCF Customs!! We Been Supplying them for Years, PM me what you need


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77_@Jun 21 2008, 07:16 PM~10921112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the thunder cats edition? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## sic713

how much are these plates going for.. need one for my chevy... with 4 holes


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2008, 07:09 PM~10934469
> *how much are these plates going for.. need one for my chevy... with 4 holes
> *


Chk your PM homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Jun 22 2008, 08:45 PM~10927336
> *is that the thunder cats edition?  :biggrin:
> *



I thought the same thing when i saw it! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10791421
> *Here's a better pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhhh shit... you do steering wheels too


----------



## Low_Ski_13

Hello... do you have a price list of all the work you do? thanx


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10935476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh shit... you do steering wheels too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do it all Homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 23 2008, 09:44 PM~10935711
> *Hello... do you have a price list of all the work you do? thanx
> *


We do for some products, PM me what your after and I'll price it out for ya!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## getto

im interested in plaques for my club can you pm me info/price?? 8 letters 2 words over under 4 letters each???


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by getto_@Jun 24 2008, 11:14 AM~10939238
> *im interested in plaques for my club can you pm me info/price?? 8 letters 2 words over under 4 letters each???
> *


PM Sent!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business Since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!!  How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10791421
> *Here's a better pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks sick homie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 24 2008, 10:50 PM~10943972
> *this looks sick homie
> *



Thanks Bro!!


----------



## raton86

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2008, 05:21 AM~10946453
> *Thanks Bro!!
> *


how much for the all chrome cadillac steering?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by raton86_@Jun 25 2008, 09:15 AM~10946564
> *how much for the all chrome cadillac steering?
> *



Sent you a PM Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo

Would like to get a price on a six hole and see a couple you have done with the impala logo thanks.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Jun 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10955318
> *Would like to get a price on a six hole and see a couple you have done with the impala logo thanks.
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT HomiesS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Whatever ya'all can think of we can DO IT!!!


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10971657
> *Whatever ya'all can think of we can DO IT!!!
> *


I got a Pretty Wild imagination


----------



## 83caddyhopper

how much for a 4 hole cutlass panel? also do you polish them too?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Jun 29 2008, 12:21 AM~10972349-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Pretty Wild imagination
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-83caddyhopper_@Jun 29 2008, 01:18 AM~10972649
> *how much for a 4 hole cutlass panel? also do you polish them too?
> *


Sent ya a PM Homie!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

what up jas :biggrin: 

hey homie id you get a chance to look at that grill for the caprice?let me know whats up with that.


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 29 2008, 11:39 AM~10973736
> *what up jas :biggrin:
> 
> hey homie id you get a chance to look at that grill for the caprice?let me know whats up with that.
> *


jas is busy with the Joginder BASSI PArade on church st.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jun 29 2008, 11:39 AM~10973736-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up jas :biggrin:
> 
> hey homie id you get a chance to look at that grill for the caprice?let me know whats up with that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, AP got me the grill to mockup an duplicate just have to take care of a couple things first, oh and got that CD made with the pics and pics I have to send down to ya'all!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Jun 29 2008, 12:24 PM~10973882
> *jas is busy with the Joginder BASSI PArade on church st.
> *


How would U know unless U where there?!?!?! We figured out your dirty BASSI secret :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SCRAPE JULY 2OTH DON'T MISS IT!!!
CCF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!! :0 :0 

COME BY OUR BOOTH & CHK US OUT!!! :biggrin:  
*


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 12 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

hey Jas, did u ever get that last pm i sent u?? the one w/ the plaque pictures in it?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jul 15 2008, 11:03 AM~11092382
> *hey Jas, did u ever get that last pm i sent u?? the one w/ the plaque pictures in it?
> *



Nah Bro, Send it again or shoot it over to email addy: [email protected]


----------



## drasticlolo

I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 08:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


PM sent!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

great work like always   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11111472
> *great work like always      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RYAN

there is some really really nice stuff in this thread. once i get to the point that i cant actually use one im buying one!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG RYAN_@Jul 17 2008, 07:22 PM~11114484
> *there is some really really nice stuff in this thread. once i get to the point that i cant actually use one im buying one!!!
> *



Thanks Homie!!!

*We've been around Since 1979!! When your ready we'll be Here * :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!











LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!



















More Pics comin next cple days!!


----------



## teacherspet

TTT


----------



## sixdeucelolo

TTT 4 an awesome company. Got my switch extensions in and will be mounting the panel up this weekend. Will post pix by Sunday nite of the finished look. Thanks again Jas. Again, great work. Like you told me b4 I left 4 Cali., the chrome job is awesome. Can't get any better.

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by teacherspet+Jul 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11171739-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixdeucelolo_@Jul 25 2008, 08:23 AM~11175702
> *TTT 4 an awesome company.  Got my switch extensions in and will be mounting the panel up this weekend.  Will post pix by Sunday nite of the finished look.  Thanks again Jas.  Again, great work.  Like you told me b4 I left 4 Cali., the chrome job is awesome.  Can't get any better.
> 
> Late
> *


Hey Homie! It's Just what we do..If you guys ain't happy we ain't Happy...It's because of our customers that we have made it this far (30 yrs) and with your help we'll go another 30yrs!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Beanerking1

:0 good job jas. keep it up bro.  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 30 2008, 12:16 PM~11214533
> *:0  good job jas. keep it up bro.   :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie, That's just what we do


----------



## Beanerking1

it won't be long before we are nipping at your heels. we are getting the shop ready to open real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 30 2008, 05:36 PM~11217005
> *it won't be long before we are nipping at your heels. we are getting the shop ready to open real soon.  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds Good, But we still Got 30yrs & 30,000 sq.ft on ya  

Just remeber, What you put in is What you Get Out!!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2008, 04:02 PM~11217865
> *Sounds Good, But we still Got 30yrs & 30,000 sq.ft on ya
> 
> Just remeber, What you put in is What you Get Out!!
> *



:0 :biggrin:  you got me there but everybody starts somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 30 2008, 07:20 PM~11218049
> *:0  :biggrin:   you got me there but everybody starts somewhere :biggrin:
> *


Keep doin' what your doin' Homie!


----------



## eastsiderider

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 08:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


can you pm me a price of this 1 but with a chevy sign


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Jul 31 2008, 11:41 PM~11229999
> *can you pm me a price of this 1 but with a chevy sign
> *



PM sent Homie!!


----------



## BigTime77

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


x2 how much and very nice work man


----------



## All Out Customs

Sent you guys a pm for a price quote. Let me know how much.


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Hey Jas, 

Sorry 4 postin these up so late, I have no good excuse. I just forgot. Lol. Thanks again for the great work homie. Sorry 4 the quality too. The lighting was horrible. My windows are DARK. Had to put a drop light in to get the pics to show up.

Late


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BigTime77+Aug 2 2008, 01:59 AM~11239626-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 how much and very nice work man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent Bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by All Out [email protected] 5 2008, 04:46 AM~11262494
> *Sent you guys a pm for a price quote.  Let me know how much.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it and replied!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixdeucelolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:53 PM~11264756
> *Hey Jas,
> 
> Sorry 4 postin these up so late, I have no good excuse.  I just forgot.  Lol.  Thanks again for the great work homie.  Sorry 4 the quality too.  The lighting was horrible.  My windows are DARK.  Had to put a drop light in to get the pics to show up.
> 
> Late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shit Homie! Looks Awesome!! can't wait to see the whole car!! Keep up the good work Brotehr!!!


----------



## lolow

any new designs :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 6 2008, 01:18 PM~11273989
> *any new designs :biggrin:   :dunno:
> *



We working on some Stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 02:04 PM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about I send you a design? Could you give me a quote? If so what format do you need the design in? PM Me please. Thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11290051
> *How about I send you a design? Could you give me a quote? If so what format do you need the design in? PM Me please. Thanks
> *


Send me what you got to [email protected] and I'll quote it out accordingly!!

oh and PM Snet!!


----------



## 69droptop

YO PM ME A PRICE TO 27344


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 8 2008, 12:14 PM~11292868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO PM ME A PRICE TO  27344
> *



PM Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

WHUTTUP HOMIE?
JUST WONDERIN IF YOU CAN DO LIKE THE BACK TAILIGHTS OF A 86 REGAL?? AND HOW MUCH IF ITS POSSIBLE? THAKS
B.T.W I LUV THE IMPALA REARS :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 8 2008, 02:44 PM~11294274
> *WHUTTUP HOMIE?
> JUST WONDERIN IF YOU CAN DO LIKE THE BACK TAILIGHTS OF A 86 REGAL?? AND HOW MUCH IF ITS POSSIBLE? THAKS
> B.T.W I LUV THE IMPALA REARS :thumbsup:
> *


We can do that for ya Homie!!

Thanks for the Complement! We always trying to do something new!

Chk your PM Box


----------



## pinche chico

GOOD DEAL,,, ILL LET YA KNOW WHEN IM READY,,,I WOULD LIKE TO GET 2 OF THEM IMA SEE IF MY LIL HOMIE WANTS TO GET ONE AS WELL,,,LATER BRO !


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 8 2008, 05:25 PM~11295451
> *GOOD DEAL,,, ILL LET YA KNOW WHEN IM READY,,,I WOULD LIKE TO GET 2 OF THEM IMA SEE IF MY LIL HOMIE WANTS TO GET ONE AS WELL,,,LATER BRO !
> *



Sounds GOOD! I'll be Waiting!!!


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


how much for one like this with 4 holes?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Aug 13 2008, 11:55 PM~11338730
> *how much for one like this with 4 holes?
> *


Chk you PM Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 9 2007, 05:45 PM~9410726
> *here is the finished product, the quality is unbelivable as always homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pm me a price on that and also the 64 rearend.


----------



## drunk monkey

i need one they lookthe bollox ,, need one for a caddy , and can you ship to the uk ?????awsome work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509

how much for a switch plate like this without the caddy sign and at the bottom of it say CONTAGIOUS with & without chrome


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Aug 16 2008, 01:31 PM~11358774-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me a price on that and also the 64 rearend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SEnt you a PM Bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by drunk [email protected] 17 2008, 03:33 AM~11363229
> *i need one they lookthe bollox  ,, need one for a caddy  , and can you ship to the uk  ?????awsome work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro!! YES We Ship World Wide!! PM Me whatyou want and I'll let you know!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smurf509_@Aug 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11364402
> *how much for a switch plate like this without the caddy sign and at the bottom of it say CONTAGIOUS with & without chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Snet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT!!


----------



## RUBYRED84

Cherry 64 has a switch plate by CCF CUSTOMS


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Aug 18 2008, 08:57 PM~11377857
> *Cherry 64 has a switch plate by CCF CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## I. K. Rico

*Hey Jas! Have you checked your email lately  I sent you my address and a link to the "project"... :biggrin: *


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Jul 16 2007, 05:43 PM~8321939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the chips I want to match the plate to.  thanks
> *


HEY WHERE CAN I GET SOME KNOCK OFFS JUST LIKE THAT WITH CADILLAC SIGN ON IT?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 69droptop+Aug 8 2008, 11:14 AM~11292868-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO PM ME A PRICE TO  27344
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 07:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


Damn, lost this thread and couldn't find it the other day.
Can you PM me prices for these (and any other Caddy plates you got) to 34655?


----------



## SPOOON

WHO CAN TELL ME HOW MUCH FOR THE SWITCH PLATE OF THE REAR OF A 62


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10408331
> *New Pics..These are gonna be Chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Me know What Ya'all Think!!
> *


Can you PM me a price for this plate with the monte carlo logo in the middle









and LUXURY SPORT at the bottom instead of the design.









Thanks


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2007, 04:46 PM~8552422
> *Thanks for the complemnts guys.....Hey Supreme...I guss thatis what you were after eh...
> 
> Here is 62' Impala Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO JAS...

Gonna need a new one.. The Deuce is for sale... *I have a 61 Drop coming*.. Have you dont one yet???


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP+Aug 18 2008, 11:57 PM~11377857-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry 64 has a switch plate by CCF CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum, Looking Good Bro!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:08 AM~11377996
> *NICE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by I. K. [email protected] 19 2008, 05:33 PM~11384238
> *t t t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really good my french connection!! How you holdin' up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11455991
> *Damn, lost this thread and couldn't find it the other day.
> Can you PM me prices for these (and any other Caddy plates you got) to 34655?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Homie, Choose the Plate Style You Like, The Number of Holes, Finish , Satin or Chrome and I will put the caddy logo on the for you, or if you have a different design in mind LMK and we'll do that!! PM Me Homie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11456170
> *WHO CAN TELL ME HOW MUCH FOR THE SWITCH PLATE OF THE REAR OF A 62
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent Bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 12:08 AM~11456933
> *Can you PM me a price for this plate with the monte carlo logo in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LUXURY SPORT at the bottom instead of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Bro I sent you a PM!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 Deuce_@Aug 28 2008, 11:43 AM~11459940
> *YO JAS...
> 
> Gonna need a new one.. The Deuce is for sale...  I have a 61 Drop coming.. Have you dont one yet???
> *


Why don't we trade, your Deuce for a 61 Plate? :biggrin:  

It's all good bro! We'll work on a design for you homie, email me any pics you have and we'll discuss!!   

Of snap, I'm in Ohio Now and just Pass Throught the Big "D"!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## drpadilla

damn that shit looks nice. how much for one with ten holes on the impala?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 30 2008, 10:50 AM~11477804
> *Dayum, Looking Good Bro!! :biggrin:
> 
> got it and replied bro!!
> Chk out thread here for chips
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10979627
> What's really good my french connection!!  How you holdin' up!!
> Hey Homie, Choose the Plate Style You Like, The Number of Holes, Finish , Satin or Chrome and I will put the caddy logo on the for you, or if you have a different design in mind LMK and we'll do that!!  PM Me Homie!!
> PM Sent Bro!!
> Hey Bro I sent you a PM!!
> Why don't we trade, your Deuce for a 61 Plate?  :biggrin:
> 
> It's all good bro!  We'll work on a design for you homie, email me any pics you have and we'll discuss!!
> 
> Of snap, I'm in Ohio Now and just Pass Throught the Big "D"!!
> *



And you didn't say hi?!?!? Too bad.. Is trade you the 62 for a 61 switch pane!! :biggrin: 

The 61's gonna be here Tuesday!! I'll email you pics as soon as it gets here! I've gotten TONS of compliaments on my panel!! Can't wait for the new one! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

quote me on a 4 hole with str8clownin in the middle...would also like a bowtie in there somewhere...thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drpadilla+Sep 2 2008, 06:03 PM~11499546-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that shit looks nice. how much for one with ten holes on the impala?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sent you a PM Bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11515249
> *And you didn't say hi?!?!?  Too bad.. Is trade you the 62 for a 61 switch pane!!  :biggrin:
> 
> The 61's gonna be here Tuesday!!  I'll email you pics as soon as it gets here!  I've gotten TONS of compliaments on my panel!!  Can't wait for the new one!
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long Trip , Wish I had a Chance, put on like 1,800km that weekend. Next time for Sho!!
> 
> PICs PICS PICS, Can't waitto see it!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11515293
> *quote me on a 4 hole with str8clownin in the middle...would also like a bowtie in there somewhere...thanks
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## fesboogie

Whutz good Jas?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 4 2008, 06:39 PM~11519626
> *Whutz good Jas?
> *


Just Doin' the Dayum Thang Everyday!! You Know!!! What's really good with you Homie!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 4 2008, 09:06 PM~11520789
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 28 2008, 12:08 AM~11456933
> *Can you PM me a price for this plate with the monte carlo logo in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> *



i would also like to get a price on it too...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Sep 5 2008, 01:50 AM~11523556
> *i would also like to get a price on it too...
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 4 2008, 06:15 PM~11520404
> *Just Doin' the Dayum Thang Everyday!! You Know!!!  What's really good with you Homie!!    :biggrin:
> *


Just working and tryin' to finish these cars!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 19 2008, 04:28 PM~10454367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up homie how much for this 1 shipped 2 48209


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Sep 6 2008, 01:23 PM~11534570-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just working and tryin' to finish these *cars!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look atthis Baller, Cars..how many you got now bro!...I can't even finish my 1!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Sep 8 2008, 05:53 PM~11550217
> *whats up homie how much for this 1 shipped 2 48209
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11551550
> *Look atthis Baller, Cars..how many you got now bro!...I can't even finish my 1!!!
> PM Sent!
> *


Im working on 2 but I wouldn't suggest doin' 2 at 1 time itz tough!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Bandido$+Sep 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11552815-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Sep 9 2008, 11:05 AM~11556853
> *Im working on 2 but I wouldn't suggest doin' 2 at 1 time itz tough!!!
> *


No Doubt, just take your time and Do It Right Homie!! Can't wait to see them all Done up!! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86

> Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this one homie shipped to 40218?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this one homie shipped to 40218?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent Homie!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 85supreme

*CCF TTT!!  *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11601150
> *CCF TTT!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

can't get better custom parts than the ones Jas makes!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2008, 11:44 PM~11602715
> *can't get better custom parts than the ones Jas makes!!!!
> *



Oh Snap!!! you still up BIG BALLER DAVE!!! 

Shit Bro, If Your Happy, I'm Happy, those Custom Pieces were Hard But seein' the look on your face was Worth It!!

Make sure to post up finished pics when it's all complete!! :biggrin: 

I'm just waiting to see what other Krazy shit you gonna ask me to do!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11602746
> *Oh Snap!!! you still up BIG BALLER DAVE!!!
> 
> Shit Bro, If Your Happy, I'm Happy, those Custom Pieces were Hard But seein' the look on your face was Worth It!!
> 
> Make sure to post up finished pics when it's all complete!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm just waiting to see what other Krazy shit you gonna ask me to do!!
> *


I will post some pics and yes I got some more parts for you to do for me my good friend...  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11602923
> *I will post some pics and yes I got some more parts for you to do for me my good friend...   :biggrin:
> *



No Prob Dave, I got you Covered!!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2008, 07:46 AM~11604802
> *No Prob Dave, I got you Covered!!
> *


hell yeah bro...custom hand made metal bumper guards made by Jas (Pure XTC)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

perfect fit!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

high quality work done by Jas!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Big Jas doing all kinds of custom parts!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Vey honest guy that does quality work...Thanks Jas!!!


----------



## Mark

has anybody collected all the lincoln style plates? if you have could you post up all the designs?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Starburst emblem done by Jas...Perfect fit...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 15 2008, 11:51 AM~11605580-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11609903
> *hell yeah bro...custom hand made metal bumper guards made by Jas (Pure XTC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'ma Post the Caddy one in Chrome we did last week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11609967
> *Vey honest guy that does quality work...Thanks Jas!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Very Glad they Fit so Well!! A very Challenging Piece, but then again you always keep me on my Toes
> 
> It's always a Pleasure to Help out The LUX Fam anyway I can..New and exciting thing you doin' up there in MTL Dave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:47 PM~11610058
> *Starburst emblem done by Jas...Perfect fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! Was wondering about those too!!
> 
> Thanks for Posting up all the pic Bro!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Sep 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11609983
> *has anybody collected all the lincoln style plates? if you have could you post up all the designs?
> *


Homie, Go Through the pics of the different plate style, choose the one you like and I'll put the Linc Logo on that for you, OR we can do a Custom One just like the Fully Engraved Vines style Plate...LMK..We'll make what You Want!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got more shit for you to do as well bro...Easier stuff though... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11610311
> *I got more shit for you to do as well bro...Easier stuff though... :biggrin:
> *



Easy or Hard, We Got You!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11610187
> *Thanks Homie!!!
> I'ma Post the Caddy one in Chrome we did last week!!
> So Very Glad they Fit so Well!! A very Challenging Piece, but then again you always keep me on my Toes
> 
> It's always a Pleasure to Help out The LUX Fam anyway I can..New and exciting thing you doin' up there in MTL Dave!!!
> Awesome!!  Was wondering about those too!!
> 
> Thanks for Posting up all the pic Bro!
> Homie, Go Through the pics of the different plate style, choose the one you like and I'll put the Linc Logo on that for you, OR we can do a Custom One just like the Fully Engraved Vines style Plate...LMK..We'll make what You Want!!
> *


no big deal you are one of the best at metal works and i really love the plaque for your business


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11610353
> *no big deal you are one of the best at metal works and i really love the plaque for your business
> *












Shit, Thanks Bro! I really Apprciate that, That Placa was something we put together quick just for the Show, no Big Deal  

If There is anything I can be of service of just Holla!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2008, 08:13 PM~11610335
> *Easy or Hard, We Got You!!
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11610528
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408

how much for this one shipped to 94550


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Sep 21 2008, 01:41 AM~11655460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this one shipped to 94550
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 21 2008, 01:55 AM~11655540
> *
> *


Very


----------



## Pure Xtc

*Chk out our other threads!!*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## browninthe810

how much for that chevy one at the top of the page with a oldsmobile logo on it shipped to 48519


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Sep 21 2008, 06:04 PM~11658572
> *how much for that chevy one at the top of the page with a oldsmobile logo on it shipped to 48519
> *



PM Sent Bro!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

how bout a RIVIERA EMBLEM switch plate


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Sep 21 2008, 07:55 PM~11659126
> *how bout a RIVIERA EMBLEM switch plate
> *


Anything you want Homie! Just say the werd!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jan 30 2008, 11:59 PM~9828262
> *i need one with this logo 4 holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 let me know.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Sep 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11661064
> *x2 let me know.
> *



PM Sent!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:29 AM~11674240
> *t t t
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 13 2007, 05:04 AM~8540561
> *More Pics:
> 
> 62' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontiac in Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Battery hold Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump Plate...Drama Faces....SUPREME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE 62 IS NICE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level Real talk!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 PM~11733254
> *I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level  Real talk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Dave!! It's Always my Pleasure Having you guys Down hgere to kick it with us!! I was real glad you finally got a chance to chk outthe shop..It's My Home and your always Welcome brother!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11719410
> *THE 62 IS NICE
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## scrappinsan

can you do a switch panel for 5 switches like the pic shipped to 75460 let me know


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by scrappinsan_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 AM~11748080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you do a switch panel for 5 switches like the pic shipped to 75460 let me know
> *



The Whole Switch Panel That shape, OR One of our Plate Styles withthat Logo in the Middle?

PM me withteh details


----------



## scrappinsan

the whole panel in that shape


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by scrappinsan_@Oct 1 2008, 12:14 PM~11748845
> *the whole panel in that shape
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## juiced86

do you also do wheel chips?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 1 2008, 06:29 PM~11752279
> *do you also do wheel chips?
> *



yes sir!!!

go throughthe whole thread to see all the chips and accs!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108


----------



## Pure Xtc

SUP YA'ALL

JUST HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE CCF WILL BE IN VEAGS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! 

NOT WITH A BOOTH BUT A SPECTATOR CHKING OUT ALL TEH BADASS RIDES!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR DOWN THERE AND WE CAN KICK IT!!

#'S IN THE SIG 

BE IN TOWN ON THE EVE OF THE 9TH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11754658
> *SUP YA'ALL
> 
> JUST HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE CCF WILL BE IN VEAGS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!
> 
> NOT WITH A BOOTH BUT A SPECTATOR CHKING OUT ALL TEH BADASS RIDES!!!
> 
> HIT ME UP IF YOUR DOWN THERE AND WE CAN KICK IT!!
> 
> #'S IN THE SIG
> 
> BE IN TOWN ON THE EVE OF THE 9TH!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Oct 4 2008, 11:16 PM~11779927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Oct 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11782976
> *t t t
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SNEAK PEAK!!!! :0 *


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 9 2008, 12:24 AM~11818395
> *ttt
> *


Just wanted to share with the fine folks the PLACA We did for Rob Vanderslice that some peeps did not get to see.by PURO & CCF CUSTOMS at the Super Show. 

This is the Next Level Of Plaques!!! 7-Layers, Not Just Flat, this is Poppin'!!! 

Curved Letters

High Gloss Powdercoated Backing and Base Platform!!

Chrome, Gold Match, Copper!!!!

More Krazy Chit to Come from CCF and Puro!!! [/b]


----------



## RUBYRED84

Cool meeting you in vegas bro glad you finally got to see cherry 64 thanks for helping with the switch plate :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Oct 18 2008, 12:37 AM~11900132
> *Cool meeting you in vegas bro glad you finally got to see cherry 64 thanks for helping with the switch plate  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NAH BRO IT WAS MY PLEASURE..JUSTTO SEE CHERRY 64...I WAS SPEECHLESS..I STILL AM..YOU GUYS PUT OUT AN OUTSATNDING CAR..SHIT BRO..WORK OF ART!! I'M JUST GLAD SOME OF OUT WORK IS INTHERE TOO!!!

ANYTHING YOU GUYS NEED JUST HIT ME UP!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc

*CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!

THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!

IF INTERESTED PM ME!!!*


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11903345
> *CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!
> 
> THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> IF INTERESTED PM ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trust me get both


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11905974
> *trust me get both
> *



YOU GOT IT BRO!!


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 07:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


how much for this with a chevy bowtie or montecarlo thing. 4 or 6 hole?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11934857
> *how much for this with a chevy bowtie or montecarlo thing. 4 or 6 hole?
> *



PM Sent!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11956691
> *TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 07:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


wtf you should put this on the first post. never seen this one. i like it


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11956691-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11960590
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11963265
> *wtf you should put this on the first post. never seen this one. i like it
> *


I like it too But wasn't Mine to lay Claim to. 

Can we make it..yes!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## DEWEY

how much for this one but with a monte logo shipped to 67210


----------



## lolow

:uh: nice


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Oct 25 2008, 01:24 PM~11970388
> *how much for this one but with a monte logo shipped to 67210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm SENT!


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Oct 25 2008, 12:24 PM~11970388
> *how much for this one but with a monte logo shipped to 67210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one like this with old caddy logo shipped to 49221


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Oct 25 2008, 03:11 PM~11970976
> *I need one like this with old caddy logo shipped to 49221
> *



PM sent!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

you killin them with the new bandana design


----------



## sixdeucelolo

That bandana design is hot!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow+Oct 25 2008, 01:38 PM~11970487-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:06 AM~11991235
> *you killin them with the new bandana design
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixdeucelolo_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11992798
> *That bandana design is hot!
> 
> 
> *



Thanx Guys!!! That is A custom one Goingto Australia!! Paul from LOYALTY IV LIFE CC!! 

Here is there Topic Thread!!! Chk out how they do Lowridin' DOWNUNDER!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=34&t=435497


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@May 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10715687
> *Dude does great work. Thanks again homie. Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE PRICE SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78363. NEED THE ONE THAT HAS THE IMPALA LOGO. CHROMED OR POLISED IS FINE. WILL NEED THE ONE THAT HAS THE FOUR HOLES ONE FOR THE PANCKAE AND THE OTHER ONES WILL BE FOR FRONT AND BACK.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 28 2008, 08:39 PM~11998771
> *WHATS THE PRICE SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78363.  NEED THE ONE THAT HAS THE IMPALA LOGO.  CHROMED OR POLISED IS FINE.  WILL NEED THE ONE THAT HAS THE FOUR HOLES ONE FOR THE PANCKAE AND THE OTHER ONES WILL BE FOR FRONT AND BACK.
> *


No Prob bro, but how many total, 4 or 5 (4 corners + 1 Pancake)?


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 10:59 AM~12004193
> *BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
> 
> PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!
> 
> ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]
> 
> MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!  WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



You know I'm down to help out.

:biggrin: 










































































From idea to design to finished and installed product. This is my favorite piece of my setup all together. Work and finish is top notch. Very satisfied and now loyal customer to Jas and Chohan Machine. They will be receiving more of my business in the future on this build.

Late,

Miguel


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 29 2008, 04:12 PM~12007054
> *You know I'm down to help out.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From idea to design to finished and installed product.  This is my favorite piece of my setup all together.  Work and finish is top notch.  Very satisfied and now loyal customer to Jas and Chohan Machine.  They will be receiving more of my business in the future on this build.
> 
> Late,
> 
> Miguel
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: thanks alot Miguel!!! It'll be added to the Products section in the next day or two!!!

I appreciate all your Support Bro!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 86juicedcutt

how much for the raiders one


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Oct 29 2008, 06:59 PM~12008455
> *how much for the raiders one
> *


Pm SENT!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 06:20 PM~12008639
> *BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
> 
> PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!
> 
> ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]
> 
> MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!  WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


My testimony and pictures are already there...Looking good Jasy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 29 2008, 08:04 PM~12009037
> *My testimony and pictures are already there...Looking good Jasy!!!! :biggrin:
> *



RESPECT BROTHER!!!


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 06:54 PM~12008415
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  thanks alot Miguel!!!  It'll be added to the Products section in the next day or two!!!
> 
> I appreciate all your Support Bro!!    :biggrin:
> *



No prob homie. Anytime. You know it.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 29 2008, 08:16 PM~12009180
> *No prob homie.  Anytime.  You know it.
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Mine will be posted when it gets worthy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 07:45 AM~12023297
> *Mine will be posted when it gets worthy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



The Car or the Site? :biggrin: 

you can still put down a comment to go withteh Pics I have!


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Website is looking good homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 12:35 PM~12024886
> *The Car or the Site?  :biggrin:
> 
> you can still put down a comment to go withteh Pics I have!
> *


okay Let me go ahead and do that!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 03:29 PM~12026344
> *okay Let me go ahead and do that!!
> *


Im not seeing the pics :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 31 2008, 02:40 PM~12025920
> *Website is looking good homie.
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Bro..being updated on a semi-daily basis.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 03:33 PM~12026384
> *Im not seeing the pics :dunno:
> *



I have to put the pics up...I was waiting for comentary so I can do it all at once.

I'll post pics here and you write your magic!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*
Matching Optima Battery Cover!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:worship: evrytime i come in one of your topics im blown away by the quality!!!
i like this ,how much for something like this whit a 78 in the center


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 09:19 PM~12029134
> *:worship: evrytime i come in one of your topics im blown away by the quality!!!
> i like this ,how much for something like this whit a 78 in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shit Thanks Homie..But it's all ya'all that keep me going!!! It's the ideas and suggestions...and the "Can you do this??" that makes this all come alive...I just want to take your ideas, thoughts, dreams and BAM make that shit Reality!!!

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO!!


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 06:59 PM~12029035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Optima Battery Cover!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats one of those battery covers cost?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 31 2008, 11:27 PM~12029903
> *whats one of those battery covers cost?
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jul 15 2008, 04:11 PM~11096576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT ONE LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


Can you PM a price for one like this in 4 hole. Also is there anyway you can enclose the back side of the switches to make a cleaner look. PM and we can discuss more. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 18 2008, 11:15 AM~11903345
> *CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!
> 
> THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> IF INTERESTED PM ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got the shirt today. Looks good Jas. I'll send you a magazine when it comes out :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Nov 1 2008, 06:57 AM~12031795-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM a price for one like this in 4 hole.  Also is there anyway you can enclose the back side of the switches to make a cleaner look.  PM and we can discuss more.  Thanks :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Nov 2 2008, 12:08 AM~12036664
> *Got the shirt today. Looks good Jas. I'll  send you a magazine when it comes out :thumbsup:
> *


DAYUM that was Fast!!!! Can't Wait To see It!!!

I'm Waitin on the othe shirt size, once in I'll send it down


----------



## haze1995

It was good exchangin ideas with you. Without letting the cat out of the bag, we may have a "new" way to do things.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 1 2008, 11:09 AM~12029084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JAS!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Seeing the finished product now what can i say.....looks even better than i imagined. Can wait to mount this baby in my ride. 
UR WORK IS 2ND TO NONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 07:19 PM~12029134
> *:worship: evrytime i come in one of your topics im blown away by the quality!!!
> i like this ,how much for something like this whit a 78 in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this Jas, I need to get my things started!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 4 2008, 02:20 AM~12054660
> *It was good exchangin ideas with you.  Without letting the cat out of the bag, we may have a "new" way to do things.
> *


Ithink so!! I'ma get at you with those details Bro..Be Safe over there!!  



> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Nov 4 2008, 02:00 PM~12057679-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN JAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Seeing the finished product now what can i say.....looks even better than i imagined. Can wait to mount this baby in my ride.
> UR WORK IS 2ND TO NONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro..You'll have it shortly..post pics when you get it and installed aswell!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Nov 4 2008, 03:09 PM~12058295
> *I like this Jas, I need to get my things started!!!
> *


Just Say the Word Bro..you knwo I got You Fessor!!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12058589
> *Ithink so!!  I'ma get at you with those details Bro..Be Safe over there!!
> Thanks Bro..You'll have it shortly..post pics when you get it and installed aswell!!
> Just Say the Word Bro..you knwo I got You Fessor!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 5 2008, 04:15 PM~12071657
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 74SSELCO

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@May 22 2008, 07:43 PM~10715687
> *Dude does great work. Thanks again homie. Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for one similar to this for 4 switches.


----------



## 74SSELCO

Shipped to 79107 Tx


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO+Nov 6 2008, 12:31 AM~12077126-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for one similar to this for 4 switches.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-74SSELCO_@Nov 6 2008, 12:32 AM~12077137
> *Shipped to 79107  Tx
> *



PM Sent Bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT for the Jas Myster :biggrin: :biggrin: I need to get one of the those shirts....how much homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 09:42 PM~12084919
> *TTT for the Jas Myster :biggrin:  :biggrin: I need to get one of the those shirts....how much homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro  

Shirts are $20 ea Black or Brown from Small - 2XL

3XL and up cost a little more. PM with your info and we'll send it down along with you know what 

Good looking out home boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

Hey Jas, hope you havent forgot about the "box" we were talkin about


----------



## DEE818

> here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE (WESTSIDE) 4 SWITCH PANEL???? I NEED THAT


----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## Pure Xtc

> Hey Jas, hope you havent forgot about the "box" we were talkin about


Not at All bro..just am Really sick right now and trying to get through the days without fallin over..can't stay home and rest and we really busy ButI haven't forgotton bro..trust me..we make some real nice shit for ya!! :biggrin:  



> here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE (WESTSIDE) 4 SWITCH PANEL???? I NEED THAT
> 
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE!!!!! PM Sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thansk Homie...NICE AVATAR!!! :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## D Twist

Nothing less than top quality out of the CCF camp!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 7 2008, 10:17 AM~12088795
> *Nothing less than top quality out of the CCF camp!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## haze1995

Get well soon. I can wait.


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 01:52 PM~12027196
> *I have to put the pics up...I was waiting for comentary so I can do it all at once.
> 
> I'll post pics here and you write your magic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much for these ...... all 3 .......... it will match my cars theme


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 19 2008, 03:28 PM~10454367
> *Here are Chrome Pics For ya'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you can even see my iPhone reflection in the 59' Plate!!  :biggrin:
> *


price for this raw and in chrome shipped to 19348. thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker+Nov 7 2008, 05:06 PM~12092472-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these ...... all  3  ..........  it will match my cars theme
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fine59Bel_@Nov 7 2008, 05:22 PM~12092585
> *price for this raw and in chrome shipped to 19348. thanks
> *



PM's Sent!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 7 2008, 03:18 PM~12091415
> *Get well soon.  I can wait.
> *



Thanks Bro!


----------



## 85supreme

still got those T3's with a lil somethin somethin holla


----------



## TCaddyDLR

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What would the tag be on this first one with maybe some script under caddy sheild
To Calgary Ab.?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Nov 8 2008, 01:41 AM~12096704-->
> 
> 
> 
> still got those T3's with a lil somethin somethin holla
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCaddyDLR_@Nov 8 2008, 01:54 AM~12096805
> *What would the tag be on this first one with maybe some script under caddy sheild
> To Calgary Ab.?
> *


pm EM WITH WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE WRITTEN AND i'LL PRICE YOU OUT, ALSO, sATIN OR cHROME!  

Dayum I hate it when I forget the Caps on!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

Satin Finish but will be Chrome Shrotly!!!


----------



## drunk monkey

sweet that looks just like mine   :biggrin: you the man jas :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Nov 8 2008, 04:15 PM~12099740
> * sweet that looks just like mine      :biggrin:  you the man jas  :biggrin:
> *



Glad you Like Mate!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## heck85

how much for a chevy one with six switches


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by heck85_@Nov 8 2008, 10:15 PM~12101720
> *how much for a chevy one with six switches
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

how was the butterchicken


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 9 2008, 09:11 PM~12107624
> *how was the butterchicken
> *



Bro...Super Tastey!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How much for bowtie 4 switchs like that cadi that's shown. Chrome to 96819.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 10 2008, 10:29 AM~12111520-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for bowtie 4 switchs like that cadi that's shown.  Chrome to 96819.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Nov 10 2008, 11:35 AM~12111905
> *
> *


----------



## FoxCustom

What the prices for a '59 Plate raw and chrome shipped to 48187???? Thanks


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 7 2008, 03:06 PM~12092472
> *how much for these ...... all  3  ..........  it will match my cars theme
> *




HOW MUCH TO SEND THEM TO ZIP CODE 75061 IRVING TX NEAR DALLAS TX


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 06:53 PM~12115917
> *HOW MUCH TO SEND THEM TO ZIP CODE 75061 IRVING TX NEAR DALLAS TX
> *



PM'd you the shipping cost just add to the amount!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 11 2008, 05:44 PM~12129046
> *TTMFT!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats good Jas? Hope you are feeling better :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 11 2008, 08:52 PM~12129119
> *Whats good Jas?  Hope you are feeling better :biggrin:
> *



I am bro Thanks! I started on your design..i will send you something to look at shortly! )


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 12 2008, 07:07 PM~12140161
> *I am bro Thanks! I started on your design..i will send you something to look at shortly! )
> *


Cool, no rush :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 01:52 PM~12027196
> *I have to put the pics up...I was waiting for comentary so I can do it all at once.
> 
> I'll post pics here and you write your magic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can you make a syeering wheel this this also ?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 14 2008, 04:21 PM~12158080
> *can you make a syeering wheel this this also ?
> *



I don't see why not


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## REYXTC

Damn that Caddy one ^^^^ is hot!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Nov 14 2008, 08:12 PM~12159918
> *Damn that Caddy one ^^^^ is hot!
> *



THANX BRO!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 14 2008, 04:19 PM~12159464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good Jas!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 14 2008, 05:21 PM~12158080
> *can you make a syeering wheel this this also ?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 09:50 PM~12167755
> *:angry:
> *


Unless u beat him to it!! :0 :0


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12167977
> *Unless u beat him to it!! :0  :0
> *


OH TERI!!! :0 :0


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 14 2008, 04:19 PM~12159464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this one


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 17 2008, 12:29 AM~12176850
> *how much for this one
> *


PM sent!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

YO JAS...............
The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE! 
Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 18 2008, 07:10 PM~12194335
> *PM sent!
> *


send me the price too :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn jas that was quick didnt i see that at your shop not to long ago
EXPRESS :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

i still havent seen the ass end of a 65 impala


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Nov 20 2008, 04:43 PM~12212402-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum Paul!! That Looks SWEET!! :0 You have any pics of the Dash as well so I can see teh macthing design!! Your is the Only one with a Bandana Wrapped Dash!!
> 
> Big Thangs from DOWN UNDER!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 10:37 PM~12215700
> *send me the price too  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 01:16 AM~12217599
> *damn jas that was quick didnt i see that at your shop not to long ago
> EXPRESS :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO BUBS!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 01:20 AM~12217630
> *i still havent seen the ass end of a 65 impala
> *


Working on a 61 rigth now, 62 done, 64 done, 59 done!

If you need it homie just place the order and we'll get er done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 21 2008, 09:37 AM~12219184
> *Dayum Paul!! That Looks SWEET!!  :0  You have any pics of the Dash as well so I can see teh macthing design!!  Your is  the Only one with a Bandana Wrapped Dash!!
> 
> Big Thangs from DOWN UNDER!!!!  :0
> PM Sent!!
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO BUBS!!!!
> Working on a 61 rigth now, 62 done, 64 done, 59 done!
> 
> If you need it homie just place the order and we'll get er done!!!  :biggrin:
> *



what about a Cutty rear plate :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 21 2008, 05:18 PM~12223233
> *what about a Cutty rear plate :cheesy:
> *



Send me overthe rear end pics of yours and we can work something out.


----------



## mr boy

thats firme dogg


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by mr boy_@Nov 26 2008, 08:50 AM~12262149
> *thats firme dogg
> *


Thanks Carnal!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 10:12 AM~12262564
> *
> *



NEED THOSE MEASUREMENTS FORM YOU FOR YOUR NEW SWITCH PLATE


----------



## haze1995

Whats good Jas?

Did you get a chance to read my PM?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 26 2008, 03:38 PM~12265659
> *Whats good Jas?
> 
> Did you get a chance to read my PM?
> *



I Did!!! I liked it and Replied!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 27 2008, 12:01 PM~12275836
> *I Did!!!  I liked it and Replied!!!
> *


Got your pm. 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 27 2008, 06:21 PM~12277063
> *Got your pm.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving
> *



Happy Turkey Day to you Too Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:  I GUESS THAT STUFF LOOKS OK FOR WHAT IT IS :0 :biggrin: 
JUST FUCKING AROUND, KEEP IT UP GUYS


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 27 2008, 08:51 PM~12277779
> *:biggrin:   I GUESS THAT STUFF LOOKS OK FOR WHAT IT IS :0  :biggrin:
> JUST FUCKING AROUND, KEEP IT UP GUYS
> *



What Up Danny!! Hope you have some Good Turkey Bro!!!  

Keep up your end Playa!!! I can't do all this work myslef!!


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0














Thanks Jas :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 12:05 PM~12281102
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jas :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



OH SNAP!!!! Can't waitto see all teh bids of the hop off!!

Anytime Homie!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin: me either :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT!!


----------



## haze1995

hey Jas,

any updates on the box?

sent you another pm about the other thing too.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 30 2008, 09:34 PM~12297260
> *hey Jas,
> 
> any updates on the box?
> 
> sent you another pm about the other thing too.
> *



Worked out some prliminary designs I just have to take account of clearances etc.

will sen dyou some thing bro!!

Sent you a PM back on that Other Thing Too!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 2 2008, 08:39 AM~12311415
> *Worked out some prliminary designs I just have to take account of clearances etc.
> 
> will send you some thing bro!!
> 
> Sent you a PM back on that Other Thing Too!!
> *


Sounds good!

Guess we are on hold for the other thing till i get back, so i can use my car to make some templates. Could also use another medium to make them to cut down cost?


----------



## drunk monkey

thanx jas got my switch plate steering wheel and t shirts today ,, superb gonna be reppin hard in the uk , :biggrin:   you the man 
puro the t shirts are awsome... lowrider supreme all the way baby


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Dec 3 2008, 02:18 PM~12324107
> *thanx jas got my switch plate  steering wheel and t shirts  today ,, superb  gonna be reppin hard in the uk ,  :biggrin:     you the man
> puro the t shirts are awsome...  lowrider supreme all the way baby
> *



Hey Tony!!! Good to Hear Brother!!! Post Pics when you can in Your Ride!!

BTW yours isn't the only in the Fergie Video is it????????

Can't wait to get started on the Next project From You!!

Send Pics Reppin' the Gear with your ride and we'll get them up on the site!!!

Be Good Mate!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 2 2008, 07:43 PM~12316166
> *Sounds good!
> 
> Guess we are on hold for the other thing till i get back, so i can use my car to make some templates.  Could also use another medium to make them to cut down cost?
> *


We'll discuss options but the idea is bangin'!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Yo Jas the 62 switch plate arrived today. Will look sweet in my bros ride. He says thanks......Im heading away for a week again up north this time. Will chat when i get back about the pump ends.


----------



## elpojohnson

got any in a cutlass script


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Dec 3 2008, 11:49 PM~12330119-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Jas the 62 switch plate arrived today. Will look sweet in my bros ride. He says thanks......Im heading away for a week again up north this time. Will chat when i get back about the pump ends.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet Paul!! Can't wait to see teh pics of it installed!! Enjoy your time off!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elpojohnson_@Dec 4 2008, 10:58 AM~12333114
> *got any in a cutlass script
> *


If You want it I'll make it


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro how much for a panel like this with a impala emblem shipped to 85009


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Dec 9 2008, 11:07 AM~12377926
> *hey bro how much for a panel like this with a impala emblem shipped to 85009
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me the price on thise!!!! with an oldsmobile logo


----------



## ROCK OUT

and a price on that raiders one too


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Dec 9 2008, 09:06 PM~12383558-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the price on thise!!!! with an oldsmobile logo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12383623
> *and a price on that raiders one too
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

Bump for Jas... Whut up dogg???


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 11 2008, 01:01 PM~12400144-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Up Homie, Great Pics from  the Show
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fesboogie_@Dec 11 2008, 02:01 PM~12400631
> *Bump for Jas... Whut up dogg???
> *


Fessor, MaMan!!! What's really good Homie..Been a Minute Still..How's the ride?


----------



## Beanerking1

this stuff looks ok i guess :biggrin: , keep up the good work guys  :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

What up Jas?


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sent you a PM a few days ago. Need a price.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Dec 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12401236-->
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff looks ok i guess :biggrin: , keep up the good work guys   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..not bad for 30yrs in the biz amatures  Thanks Danny Boy!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 03:45 PM~12401528
> *What up Jas?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NM Bro..Busy as hell and or system crashed so I havn't had time to catch up on some stuff
> 
> Tomorrow everything should be ok..hopefully!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12437980
> *Sent you a PM a few days ago. Need a price.
> *


Sorry Bro...I replied back already


----------



## haze1995

that sux bro. hope it all gets worked out.


----------



## 85supreme

bum for the homie Jas


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Dec 15 2008, 09:28 PM~12439167-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sux bro.  hope it all gets worked out.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's is still on it..some kind of network issue..shit i need a new faster IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Dec 16 2008, 01:34 AM~12442226
> *bum for the homie Jas
> *



Yeah


----------



## haze1995

Whats crackin Jas? 
Any progress on the "box"?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 16 2008, 07:42 PM~12448783
> *Whats crackin Jas?
> Any progress on the "box"?
> *



Working on it right now


----------



## haze1995

I got mind control :rofl:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 16 2008, 08:51 PM~12449436
> *I got mind control :rofl:
> *


Sent you a PM!! :0


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## haze1995

^nice, sent you a PM back


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 AM~12451437
> *^nice, sent you a PM back
> *



Thanks ..that's just me taking a break and fucking around..mind you it can be made..probally for thsoe Post Whores  :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

LOL


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 17 2008, 02:05 PM~12450738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

what up Jas........back from holidays...Time to get back into the flow of things.

Might look into getting those designs for the pump plates made up. will PM u.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 17 2008, 01:42 AM~12452572
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what up Jas........back from holidays...Time to get back into the flow of things.
> 
> Might look into getting those designs for the pump plates made up. will PM u.
> *


Shit back Already..should have taken loner to relax and enjoy!!! but good to see your back none teh less Mate!!

LMK when your ready and we'll get on it!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 oooooohhhh snaaaaapppppp!!!! that shit is dooooope jas


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 21 2008, 10:42 PM~12493850-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 oooooohhhh snaaaaapppppp!!!! that shit is dooooope jas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks James!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 22 2008, 07:49 AM~12496657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum..dem girls from Aussie???? I have to book a ticket!! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

You guys are puttin out some nice ass work


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 PM~12516612
> *You guys are puttin out some nice ass work
> *



Thanks Brother!!


----------



## haze1995

Merry X-Mas and Happy New Year Jas!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## BIG ED

was up jas, MC n a happy new year!!!!! needing more parts and got new ideas :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Dec 26 2008, 12:24 AM~12528273
> *was up jas, MC n a happy new year!!!!! needing more parts and got new ideas  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Ed!!! Same to your Brother I hope the New Year Brings Big Thangs for Big Ed's Customs!!!

Whatever you need I got you Covered Brother!!


----------



## 85supreme

whats up Punjabi Brother :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Dec 30 2008, 01:12 AM~12557283
> *whats up Punjabi Brother :biggrin:
> *


Sher Punjabi!!! NM Bro!!! You!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

ttt for the switch plate makin cousin! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 25 2008, 05:39 PM~12525560
> *Merry X-Mas and Happy New Year Jas!
> *


Same to you Brother!! Be safe out there!!  



> [/b]


Is that What I'm Getting?? :biggrin:  Same to the 4 C's Fam!!!! 



> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:33 PM~12564028
> *ttt for the switch plate makin cousin! :biggrin:
> *


What's Realy Good Leroy!!!! Havn't seen you round these parts in a While!!

You Ready to get your drink on!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 24 2008, 01:28 PM~12516612
> *You guys are puttin out some nice ass work
> *


jas could be feeling under the weather and still put something out that puts the competition to shame


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 31 2008, 12:57 AM~12566432
> *Same to you Brother!! Be safe out there!!
> Is that What I'm Getting??  :biggrin:    Same to the 4 C's Fam!!!!
> What's Realy Good Leroy!!!! Havn't seen you round these parts in a While!!
> 
> You Ready to get your drink on!!!    :biggrin:
> *


yes sir I got all the alcoholic beverages chillin waitin for you to get here :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C

> I like this!!
> 
> how much for this one shipped to 93230


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 06:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH..........I need 6 holes, going in a 64


----------



## 85supreme

HAPPY NEW YEAR CCF


----------



## 83_elco

how much for a four switch hole sp-chevy-swoosh switch plate shipped to 93455 ? thanks.


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the cadillac plate


----------



## IIMPALAA

are they still in business?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C+Dec 31 2008, 05:57 PM~12571832-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this!!
> 
> how much for this one shipped to 93230
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12579377
> *HOW MUCH..........I need 6 holes, going in a 64
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 06:08 PM~12613441
> *are they still in business?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *30yrs and going Strong!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:47 AM~12608491
> *how much for a four switch hole sp-chevy-swoosh switch plate shipped to 93455 ? thanks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12611389
> *how much for the cadillac plate
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about teh Late Reply Guys, We have been shut down for the holidays and I have only been online a few times. We are back in Shop now after a lone Break Ready to Take on What you Got!!
> 
> All PM's have been sent out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 05:28 PM~12571551
> *yes sir I got all the alcoholic beverages chillin waitin for you to get here :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Party Bro!! Thanks For the Invite!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Jan 4 2009, 11:32 PM~12607107
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR CCF
> *


Thanks Brother!! Same to you and the Fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

Happy new year to my boy Jas and his wife and little girl 
cant wait to see you next year and party at a bbq


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 30 2008, 10:57 PM~12566432
> *Same to you Brother!! Be safe out there!!
> Is that What I'm Getting??  :biggrin:    Same to the 4 C's Fam!!!!
> What's Realy Good Leroy!!!! Havn't seen you round these parts in a While!!
> 
> You Ready to get your drink on!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro...Really appreciate that! As far as gettin her for xmas....let me see what I can do :biggrin: no promises!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Hey Jas....Just sent you an email........New order :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 6 2009, 08:38 AM~12620169
> *Happy new year to my boy Jas and his wife and little girl
> cant wait to see you next year and party at a bbq
> *


Respect Brother!!! Same to you and your Fam!!! Can't Wait to get back up to MTL to kick it with ya'all!!



> Thanks bro...Really appreciate that!  As far as gettin her for xmas....let me see what I can do :biggrin: no promises!
> [/b]


Hey Homie!!! Hope All was Great for ya'all over the Holidays!! Can't wait for summer to get back down Cali iway to hook up!!



> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 6 2009, 04:16 PM~12623175
> *Hey Jas....Just sent you an email........New order :biggrin:
> *


Got It Homie!!! :biggrin: Shit I was just thinking you guys are doin't Chrismas etc on teh Beaches inteh Hott sun!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

This is a pic from my Trip Last Feb..where I will be going Again!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 9 2009, 01:23 PM~12647378
> *This is a pic from my Trip Last Feb..where I will be going Again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like PARADISE


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 9 2009, 05:11 AM~12650809
> *looks like PARADISE
> *



You should come with us!!   

Only 3 weeks left!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 30 2007, 12:52 PM~8209041
> *hEY aDAM mA mAN..WHAT REALLY GOOD BROTHER!  Shit I don' know howmuch work I've done for ya..Plaques, License Plate Frames, Pump Plates, Switch plates...dayum..you always got somthing new for me to do!
> Much apreciated Brother!
> 
> Customers and Quality are #1 in our Books!
> 
> Here is anotherCustom Plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro...just wodering how much for a lil something like this?


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2009, 09:23 PM~12647378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANNA TALK TO SAMSON!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> Hey bro...just wodering how much for a lil something like this?
> [/b]


PM Sent!



> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 12 2009, 08:22 AM~12677791
> *I WANNA TALK TO SAMSON!!!
> *


----------



## haze1995

wassup man? made it back from Iraq. hope your doing well.


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE CADDI PLATE?


----------



## TWEEDY

This guy does some great work.. the machining looks badass


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Jan 12 2009, 10:26 AM~12678342-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup man?  made it back from Iraq.  hope your doing well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you mad eit Back Safe Brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AVILA'S [email protected] 13 2009, 02:35 AM~12688852
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CADDI PLATE?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Jan 13 2009, 02:49 AM~12688942
> *This guy does some great work.. the machining looks badass
> *


Tank you Sir!!


New design:


----------



## Marquez

Hell yeah!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Jan 15 2009, 01:05 PM~12712932
> *Hell yeah!
> *



you should have it monday / tuesday


----------



## Pure Xtc

61' rear end Plate, Now it just needs CHROME!!

This is the Compact Edition, only 7" Long!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the caddi switch panel? 4 switches


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jan 20 2009, 08:12 PM~12764180
> *how much for the caddi switch panel? 4 switches
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE*


CLICK TEH LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO!!! :biggrin: 

SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE


----------



## low87regal

whatchu got for buick?


----------



## Pure Xtc

there is a 3 sheild design on the thread, you choose teh plate design, # of holes and finish, we'll do the rest.!!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2009, 07:38 PM~12717612
> *61' rear end Plate, Now it just needs CHROME!!
> 
> This is the Compact Edition, only 7" Long!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats probably for some douche bag :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

do you have a design with a 80s caddy rear end


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jan 25 2009, 01:14 PM~12808793-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats probably for some douche bag :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny Guy  I think it was you who I mad eteh very first Rear end Style Plate for!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MINT'Z_@Jan 25 2009, 08:12 PM~12811470
> *do you have a design with a 80s caddy rear end
> *


If you need one I'll make it!!! just need a clean dead rear shot of the ass end to work with!!


----------



## MINT'Z

PM me a price


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 25 2009, 10:54 PM~12813237
> *PM me a price
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

*this is for the Winner of our Second Raffle!!*


























*all that is left is polish and Chrome*


----------



## Tx Klique

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 12:32 PM~8166465
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




They look tight!! Have any Chevy sign ones? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSANITYONLIFTS

BRO YOU GOT ANY PICS
OF A BUICK SWITCH PLATE


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Tx Klique+Jan 26 2009, 01:07 AM~12814820-->
> 
> 
> 
> They look tight!!  Have any Chevy sign ones?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in BIG Logo like that one but we can make one up if you want!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INSANITYONLIFTS_@Jan 26 2009, 06:27 AM~12816169
> *BRO YOU GOT ANY PICS
> OF A BUICK SWITCH PLATE
> *


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 10:13 PM~12813456
> *this is for the Winner of our Second Raffle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that is left is polish and Chrome
> *


How much for this one with 6 holes chrome, shipped to 94587. But with the Impala SS logo from a 63 instead. Thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jan 26 2009, 12:38 PM~12817728
> *How much for this one with 6 holes chrome, shipped to 94587. But with the Impala SS logo from a 63 instead. Thanks
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## INSANITYONLIFTS

how much for the buick 
one and do you got one
of the back end of a 63


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by INSANITYONLIFTS_@Jan 27 2009, 02:38 PM~12829697
> *how much for the buick
> one and do you got one
> of the back end of a 63
> *


PM SENT!!


WE HAVEN'T DONE A 63' YET B/C NO HAS ORDERED ONE. MAKING IT UP IS NOT A PROB!!


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 09:13 PM~12813456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, that one has to be the best one ever! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 04:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one like this cadi one? or any other cadi ones you have?


----------



## MISTER ED

^^^^^X 2^^^^^


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 08:52 PM~12813228
> *Funny Guy    I think it was you who I mad eteh very first Rear end Style Plate for!!
> If you need one I'll make it!!!  just need a clean dead rear shot of the ass end to work with!!
> *


lol yeah the first one you made was for marc with the 62, then the 59 then the 61. and they all look fantastic, thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 28 2009, 09:49 AM~12835098
> *lol yeah the first one you made was for marc with the 62, then the 59 then the 61. and they all look fantastic, thanks
> *



Thansk for teh Support brother!!   

I made so many some times it's hard to keep track!! :uh: 

59' Impala
61' Impala
62' Impala
64' Impala


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy+Jan 27 2009, 03:01 PM~12829924-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that one has to be the best one ever! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: ...  :biggrin: Funny guy!! Wait till you see the CHROME!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 05:16 PM~12831328
> *how much for one like this cadi one? or any other cadi ones you have?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 02:36 AM~12834184
> *^^^^^X 2^^^^^
> *



PM's Snet Gentlemen!


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## Pure Xtc

CHROME!!!


----------



## supercoolguy

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 29 2009, 07:55 PM~12852533
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


tHANKS bRO, MAKE SURE YOU AND YOUR lADY POST UP PICS WHEN YOU GET IT INSTALLED!!


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT!!!


----------



## haze1995

hey Jas, had any time to work on the "idea"?


----------



## CHUKO 204

Nice work Homie


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Showin all my secrets again huh? :biggrin: 

Nice job as always!!! The switch panel is the perfect size and center console pieces look AMAZING!

I'll take pics as soon as everything's back together...

I'm gonna get at you for some backing plates pretty soon as soon as I come up with a good idea...

Thanks again JAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 29 2009, 05:51 PM~12852489
> *CHROME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the one on the bottom but just put 79 instead of 76 chrome 4 hole shipped to south florida? PM me homie..


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

What are you brewing up now Jas :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




price on one like this bandana print with oldsmobile logo, 4 hole and chrome shipped to 89115 pm me thnx


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 29 2009, 11:55 PM~12855104
> *hey Jas, had any time to work on the "idea"?
> *


I will once I'm back in town March 6th! For Sure! 



> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Feb 1 2009, 12:58 PM~12873853-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thansk Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 9 2009, 09:26 AM~12949113
> *Showin all my secrets again huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice job as always!!!  The switch panel is the perfect size and center console pieces look AMAZING!
> 
> I'll take pics as soon as everything's back together...
> 
> I'm gonna get at you for some backing plates pretty soon as soon as I come up with a good idea...
> 
> Thanks again JAS!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit you always got me doin some trick shit!  Any time Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gangstaburban95_@Feb 9 2009, 11:19 AM~12949790
> *how much for the one on the bottom but just put 79 instead of 76 chrome 4 hole shipped to south florida? PM me homie..
> *


PM Sent!



> :wave:
> [/b]


Hey Carnal!!!



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 9 2009, 12:51 PM~12950610-->
> 
> 
> 
> What are you brewing up now Jas :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOOOOOWWWW!!!! Just over here outta the country on the other side of the world where the WEED Grows FREEE!!! As per the image I post page back!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 02:46 PM~12951747
> *price on one like this bandana print with oldsmobile logo, 4 hole and chrome shipped to 89115 pm me thnx
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

What up Bro!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2009, 05:38 AM~12981200
> *What up Bro!!!
> *



Hey Kricket!! What's Really Good Fam!!! Been a Minute Still..How the Whole "M" Fam Doin'! 

This is where I'm at until March 6th on teh other side of the world!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Yo Jas hows things man. Good holiday?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 29 2009, 07:51 PM~12852489
> *CHROME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this without the number just a bowtie shipped to 28429


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 8 2009, 06:49 AM~13215459
> *how much for this without the number just a bowtie shipped to 28429
> *


X2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 12 2009, 03:46 AM~12981208
> *Hey Kricket!!  What's Really Good Fam!!!  Been a Minute Still..How the Whole "M" Fam Doin'!
> 
> This is where I'm at until March 6th on teh other side of the world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! Did you die and go to Heaven!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Mar 7 2009, 04:06 PM~13210238-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Jas hows things man. Good holiday?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brother!!! Shit How's teh Fam Down Under!!
> 
> Trip Was Good, Exhausting, Sprained my Ankle Pretty Bad day befor eteh flight!! Now I'm Nursing that shit! But Still Good! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 05:11 PM~13210582
> *t t t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big LUX!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 7 2009, 05:38 PM~13210795
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 09:49 AM~13215459
> *how much for this without the number just a bowtie shipped to 28429
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 12:52 AM~13221746
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 9 2009, 01:40 AM~13222032
> *Damn!!! Did you die and go to Heaven!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...Shit that Herbage is Uncontrollable Growth up there!!! It's an Actual WEED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 11:02 PM~13222627
> *Hey Brother!!! Shit How's teh Fam Down Under!!
> 
> Trip Was Good, Exhausting, Sprained my Ankle Pretty Bad day befor eteh flight!!  Now I'm Nursing that shit!  But Still Good!  :biggrin:
> *



All good down here man fam is doing fine....Got a big Lowrider bbq next weekend. Everyone is getting ready for that.
Anything new in the making?????


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2009, 12:57 PM~12712886
> *Glad to see you mad eit Back Safe Brother!!
> PM Sent!
> Tank you Sir!!
> New design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey homie how much for the oldsmobile one with chrome and 4 holes and do u have any other designs for a cutty? PM me need one A.S.A.P.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@Mar 17 2009, 10:25 PM~13309590
> *hey homie how much for the oldsmobile one with chrome and 4 holes and do u have any other designs for a cutty? PM me need one A.S.A.P.
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2009, 12:57 PM~12712886
> *New design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you pm me a price for this plate with a Lincoln logo shipped to 33654


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13335885
> *can you pm me a price for this plate with a Lincoln logo shipped to 33654
> *


PM sent!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:wave: Im getting there Dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt

how much for this in a six hole


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Mar 26 2009, 02:46 AM~13393253-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Im getting there Dogg!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Worries Brother..we be here when you ready!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low707cutt_@Mar 26 2009, 09:34 AM~13394345
> *
> how much for this in a six hole
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 25 2009, 07:14 AM~13383319
> *PM sent!!
> *


need a price on a 4 hole lincoln shipped 40272


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 12 2009, 03:46 AM~12981208
> *Hey Kricket!!  What's Really Good Fam!!!  Been a Minute Still..How the Whole "M" Fam Doin'!
> 
> This is where I'm at until March 6th on teh other side of the world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man looks like peter tosh the bush doctor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER+Mar 26 2009, 09:26 PM~13400357-->
> 
> 
> 
> need a price on a 4 hole lincoln shipped 40272
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman85_@Mar 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13400481
> *man looks like peter tosh the bush doctor :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sour diesel

how much for one just like this???? or any other oldsmobile logo ones?? can you send me some pics?


----------



## abel




----------



## 85supreme

HEY you guy can you come ova you hav to make me something


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sour diesel+Mar 27 2009, 11:24 PM~13411945-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for one just like this????  or any other oldsmobile logo ones?? can you send me some pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 11:28 PM~13411979
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAM!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Apr 6 2009, 09:58 PM~13501034
> *HEY you guy can you come ova you hav to make me something
> *



Call me and we'll set something up


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Hey Jas sent u an email bro about the pump plates......


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13511869
> *Hey Jas sent u an email bro about the pump plates......
> *


Got It!


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES

> how much for one like this cadi one?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> how much for one like this cadi one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## CHUKO 204

*TTT*


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

:0 price


> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 24 2007, 09:55 PM~8169170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this!!  Will get you the money
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 13 2009, 12:31 AM~13557859-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROADMONSTA801_@Apr 13 2009, 03:26 AM~13558827
> *:0  price
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*AZTEC SPROCKET RAFFLE #2*


----------



## baghdady

How much for this one chrome with 63 instead of 76. Need one ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13587772
> *How much for this one chrome with 63 instead of 76. Need one ASAP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 24 2007, 11:55 PM~8169170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 price....is this the only lincoln ones you got?


----------



## sjrider71

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 10:13 PM~12813456
> *this is for the Winner of our Second Raffle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that is left is polish and Chrome
> *


how much for this 1. with 4 holes shipped to 95122. maybe with bandana print instead of circles. :biggrin: also a caddilac 1 also with 4 switches


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 16 2009, 11:49 AM~13594516
> *X2 price....is this the only lincoln ones you got?
> *


dream of something and thats what he has


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 09:52 PM~12813228
> *QUOTE(MINT'Z @ Jan 25 2009, 08:12 PM) *
> do you have a design with a 80s caddy rear end
> If you need one I'll make it!!! just need a clean dead rear shot of the ass end to work with!! cool.gif *


This pic might help. If you do decide to make em, I'll buy one!








a 4-hole plate is what I want


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:43 PM~12212402
> *YO JAS...............
> The plate is in and looking DAMN FINE!
> Your work is in a league of its own bro. Cant wait to get some more pieces made up for the ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one like this with either a buick logo or another custom logo i have in mind


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Apr 16 2009, 01:49 PM~13594516-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 price....is this the only lincoln ones you got?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:08 PM~13614213
> *how much for this 1. with 4 holes shipped to 95122. maybe with bandana print instead of circles. :biggrin: also a caddilac 1 also with 4 switches
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13614553
> *dream of something and thats what he has
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOOOWWW!!! Yeah Pretty Much..Your only limited ny your imagination Fam!! LMK what ya'all like and we'll do our best to accomodate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:40 PM~13617420
> *This pic might help.  If you do decide to make em, I'll buy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 4-hole plate is what I want
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRO!! Sweet Pic,,,Looks Like I will have to design one up!! Let me make teh designa nd Post it up...if all good we'll start makin them very shortly!!
> 
> Thank for the Help Fam!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Apr 19 2009, 06:39 AM~13619903
> *how much for one like this with either a buick logo or another custom logo i have in mind
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13614553
> *dream of something and thats what he has
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t 4 the homie :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 26 2007, 08:03 AM~8394464
> *Why not post the prices??
> 
> I'm interested in this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM the price for one like dis shipped to Memphis Tn area.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 21 2009, 08:07 AM~13640071-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 12:52 AM~13662621
> *t t t 4 the homie  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks Brothers, thanks for all the support!! *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TAYLORMADE_@Apr 23 2009, 09:43 AM~13664749
> *PM the price for one like dis shipped to Memphis Tn area.
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## fiji209

Bra what's up wit a 10 switch caddy design plate. I pay whatever let me know.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fiji209_@Apr 26 2009, 10:49 AM~13692243
> *Bra what's up wit a 10 switch caddy design plate. I pay whatever let me know.
> *


what would you want 10 switches for on a plate :dunno: bad Idea homie, go for a 4 or 6 hole at the most .......... my .02


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 26 2009, 02:44 PM~13694234
> *what would you want 10 switches for on a plate :dunno:  bad Idea homie, go for a 4 or 6 hole at the most  .......... my .02
> *


X2 any more than 6 keep it in a box


----------



## fiji209

What's wrong wit a 10 switch plate?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 25 2008, 10:24 AM~11970388
> *how much for this one but with a monte logo shipped to 67210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 How Much For One Of These With The Olds Logo Shipped To 85202?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by fiji209_@Apr 27 2009, 01:50 AM~13700101
> *What's wrong wit a 10 switch plate?
> *


I've never seen a 10 switch plate my homie has 8 on the dash IMO i don't like it but if thats what you want then do it fuck what everyone else thinks includeing me and build your car for you  i started with a 10 switches in a box and i never used more then the 4 i have now but thats me


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fiji209+Apr 26 2009, 10:49 AM~13692243-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bra what's up wit a 10 switch caddy design plate. I pay whatever let me know.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chk your PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 02:59 AM~13712535
> *How Much For One Of These With The Olds Logo Shipped To 85202?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Apr 28 2009, 03:46 PM~13716967
> *I've never seen a 10 switch plate my homie has 8 on the dash IMO i don't like it but if thats what you want then do it fuck what everyone else thinks includeing me and build your car for you   i started with a 10 switches in a box and i never used more then the 4 i have now but thats me
> *



The most I ever had was 6, for side to side, then individual Corners.

but was still able to do it all with the 4. 

but that's me


----------



## morpheus

hey, i need one for a caddi with 4 holes. pm me a price shipped to 30058


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Apr 30 2009, 12:06 PM~13741540
> *hey, i need one for a caddi with 4 holes. pm me a price shipped to 30058
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 2 2009, 07:24 PM~13766156
> *uffin:
> *



What Up Fam!!! How you guys doin'!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 2 2009, 05:36 PM~13766219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 3 2009, 12:18 AM~13767950
> *nice
> *



thanks Bro!! So how you been !!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 2 2009, 04:36 PM~13766219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2009, 05:28 PM~13771610
> *
> *



What up Homie!! thanks for passin' Through


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 3 2009, 09:36 AM~13766219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Jas


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 3 2009, 08:11 PM~13772453
> *Lookin good Jas
> *



Thanks to you brother!


----------



## MISTER ED

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 3 2009, 10:08 PM~13773424
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What Up Homie!!! I'll have some pics for you later today all Assembled up!! Should ship out Today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 3 2009, 06:46 PM~13773216
> *Thanks to you brother!
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

:biggrin: What Up Fam!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## 59Impala

. :uh:


----------



## BigRed85

hey jaz how much for this one??


----------



## CHUKO 204

Wassup Homie


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 4 2007, 02:07 PM~9372080
> *:biggrin:
> You got it Homie..CHK your PM for Shipping Details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELLL??????  :biggrin:
> *


pm how much for this one but instead six switches and WESTSIDE C.C. AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+May 8 2009, 10:05 AM~13824656-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG PAGE_@May 9 2009, 12:29 AM~13832705
> *pm how much for this one  but instead six switches and WESTSIDE C.C. AT THE BOTTOM
> *


Got Your PM & Replied back


----------



## 59Impala

Lets talk about payment for my intellectual property being used. Shoot me a figure and we can go from there.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT for Jas the Switchplate master......


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the king! :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Some more custom work coming ur way very soon bro.....just thinking up some designs


----------



## latinx4life

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 15 2009, 07:12 PM~13587772
> *How much for this one chrome with 63 instead of 76. Need one ASAP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE WITH JUST THE BOWTIE SHIPPED TO 93277


----------



## CHUKO 204

*THANKS FOR THE SWITCH PLATE HOMIE*


----------



## lolow




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 29 2009, 05:51 PM~12852489
> *CHROME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 14 2009, 05:14 AM~13874399
> * THANKS FOR THE SWITCH PLATE HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL MUTHERFUKN YEAH :worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 13 2009, 03:11 PM~13876082
> *HELL MUTHERFUKN YEAH  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 29 2009, 05:51 PM~12852489
> *CHROME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sup jas, what's the dimension on this switch plate?

how much for this switch plate with a 54 on it?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+May 13 2009, 08:14 AM~13871554-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Jas the Switchplate master......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thansk Bro...Your Steerring Wheel just Gave ne an Indea..Lets make a Custom One for you!! I'll send you pics of the other ones we did!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 08:24 AM~13871584
> *ttt for the king! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How'd Things down your Way Fam!! Makin' any more progress on the Lac!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOYALTY IV [email protected] 13 2009, 08:29 AM~13871605
> *Some more custom work coming ur way very soon bro.....just thinking up some designs
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fo Sho..Got your PM..I'll Shoot soem Info Back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 12:47 PM~13873147
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE WITH JUST THE BOWTIE SHIPPED TO 93277
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent Homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 13 2009, 03:14 PM~13874399
> * THANKS FOR THE SWITCH PLATE HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you Like Brother..Came Out Great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 05:42 PM~13875773
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 13 2009, 05:46 PM~13875816
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djbizz1_@May 14 2009, 03:35 AM~13882248
> *sup jas, what's the dimension  on this switch plate?
> 
> how much for this switch plate with a 54 on it?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 16 2009, 01:28 PM~13905093
> *ttt
> *



What Up Homie!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Just chillin Homie


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 20 2009, 07:26 AM~13936522
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## seven0seven

can i get a pirce on the cadi 4 hole plates and some pics of the styles shipping is
94559 thanks


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 26 2009, 09:20 AM~12816372
> *Not in BIG Logo like that one but we can make one up if you want!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the buick plate sent to 33024


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt. any more raffles?


----------



## 59Impala

Alright guys, its time to get down to business. I have been getting things ready on my end, lawyer is ready to roll on this. Looks like this has to go to court since you guys have not stopped selling my designs. 

You can reach me at [email protected] if you want details on the lawsuit.


----------



## 59Impala

Alright guys, its time to get down to business. I have been getting things ready on my end, lawyer is ready to roll on this. Looks like this has to go to court since you guys have not stopped selling my designs. 

You can reach me at [email protected] if you want details on the lawsuit.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 13 2009, 05:14 AM~13871554
> *TTT for Jas the Switchplate master......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

>
Click to expand...


----------



## mikescustoms

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@May 13 2009, 09:47 AM~13873147
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE WITH JUST THE BOWTIE SHIPPED TO 93277
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 19 2009, 08:15 PM~13938567
> *Alright guys, its time to get down to business.  I have been getting things ready on my end, lawyer is ready to roll on this.  Looks like this has to go to court since you guys have not stopped selling my designs.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]  if you want details on the lawsuit.
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ryderz

shit looks nice!


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?....


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 tha cadiilac in chrome,4 hole...might need 2, but need price for 1 and 2...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13939223
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: did it have a patent or copyrights on it .........no then  :tears:
> *


I bet not :biggrin: ass clown :twak:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 19 2009, 05:04 PM~13938425
> *ttt. any more raffles?
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13950989
> *
> *


----------



## djbizz1




----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

WUTS THE PRICE ON THE CADILLAC 4 HOLE PLATE.... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the Jas myster :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 19 2009, 05:15 PM~13938567
> *Alright guys, its time to get down to business.  I have been getting things ready on my end, lawyer is ready to roll on this.  Looks like this has to go to court since you guys have not stopped selling my designs.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected]  if you want details on the lawsuit.
> *










Should of put a Patent on it :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

*Thanks for my switch plate Jas*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 21 2009, 08:18 PM~13962236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of put a Patent on it  :0
> *


x2 Hey if Koolaid hydraulics can use Koolaids name, it sounds like someones buthurt


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13962270
> *x2 Hey if Koolaid hydraulics can use Koolaids name, it sounds like someones buthurt
> *


Thats right Homie  I think it's called free Trade :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jas is a good guy and he has done some bad ass work for me and will continue doing some work for me and I will support him 100%. Now I don't know about those switch plates being copied but I know Jas is a straight up guy...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 08:24 PM~13962847
> *Jas is a good guy and he has done some bad ass work for me and will continue doing some work for me and I will support him 100%. Now I don't know about those switch plates being copied but I know Jas is a straight up guy...
> *


X2


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 21 2009, 07:25 PM~13962305
> *Thats right Homie   I think it's called free Trade :0
> *


Free trade has nothing to do with it


----------



## 59Impala

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13962305
> *Thats right Homie   I think it's called free Trade :0
> *



Its called theft. 

You cannot patent a design. You cant patent a song. You cant remake Thriller and profit off it can you? You cant use the beat, the lyrics, etc. 

And aside from the legal standpoint, it takes a real scumbag to steal files and sell them as your own. I have dozens of different emails about this guy ripping them off. Love him if you want, thats on you. You can do down with his ship for all I care if he means that much to you. 


DO NOT SUPPORT THIS THIEF


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 09:07 PM~13963212
> *Its called theft. *


Post pic of original please


----------



## 59Impala

this is the one I made for my personal car, has been in my car before this cat even knew what a switchplate was, and still there....









The whole community suffers from this shit. I have parts that would blow anything else away on the market, but it will not be seen with losers like this ready to steal them. Its pointless. I have stuff you guys have never even seen or thought of, serious shit for show rides....no one gets em because of this guy. You guys seem to like my work, but kissing the guys ass that ripped off my designs....go figure.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13963304
> *this is the one I made for my personal car, has been in my car before this cat even knew what a switchplate was, and still there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole community suffers from this shit.  I have parts that would blow anything else away on the market, but it will not be seen with losers like this ready to steal them. Its pointless.  I have stuff you guys have never even seen or thought of, serious shit for show rides....no one gets em because of this guy.  You guys seem to like my work, but kissing the guys ass that ripped off my designs....go figure.
> *


Cant be penalized for two poeple having the same idea


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 09:07 PM~13963212
> *Its called theft.
> 
> You cannot patent a design.  You cant patent a song.  You cant remake Thriller and profit off it can you?  You cant use the beat, the lyrics, etc.
> 
> And aside from the legal standpoint, it takes a real scumbag to steal files and sell them as your own.  I have dozens of different emails about this guy ripping them off.  Love him if you want, thats on you.  You can do down with his ship for all I care if he means that much to you.
> 
> *


awwww man... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13963304
> *this is the one I made for my personal car, has been in my car before this cat even knew what a switchplate was, and still there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole community suffers from this shit.  I have parts that would blow anything else away on the market, but it will not be seen with losers like this ready to steal them. Its pointless.  I have stuff you guys have never even seen or thought of, serious shit for show rides....no one gets em because of this guy.  You guys seem to like my work, but kissing the guys ass that ripped off my designs....go figure.
> *


if you work 12-14 hour days pumping shit out to meet peoples needs and expectations, maybe people would come to you too, having a competitive edge is what makes a good bussiness


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13963304
> *this is the one I made for my personal car, has been in my car before this cat even knew what a switchplate was, and still there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole community suffers from this shit.  I have parts that would blow anything else away on the market, but it will not be seen with losers like this ready to steal them. Its pointless.  I have stuff you guys have never even seen or thought of, serious shit for show rides....no one gets em because of this guy.  You guys seem to like my work, but kissing the guys ass that ripped off my designs....go figure.
> *


too bad we won't see your work man cause you do have some great skills...Well really it's your loss...Go figure... :dunno: And you disapeared for over 2 years not doing them or selling themon here anymore so he came in and provided the lowrider community with what they wanted...I'm sure you are a good guy and all but you're a little late coming out with this shit 2 years later...


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 09:39 PM~13963502
> *too bad we won't see your work man...Well really it's your loss...Go figure... :dunno: And you disapeared for over 2 years not doing them or selling themon here anymore so he came in and provided the lowrider community with what they wanted...I'm sure you are a good guy and all but you're a little late coming out with this shit 2 years later...
> *


damn dave you should show him all the parts jas made for you the mans work speaks for itself he doesnt have to copy designs to keep goin


----------



## singlepumpking

Dont matter this guy purextasy stole his design.


thats a theif


why support a theif. and he jacked other things too besides this guys design. aint like the first post I read about him stealing and selling ideas.

give your head a shake, ya hes your homeboy from canada, ya hes real nice on layitlow but that change the fact hes a theif.


----------



## singlepumpking

This guy CCF CUSTOMS needs to stop LYING AND STEALING PEOPLES IDEAS!!!!!!!


59 impalas ORIGINAL PLATE=
<img src=\'http://www.bomb-proofproducts.com/Impala/DSC00778.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



PUREXTASY BOOTLEGGED HIS PANEL AND MADE HIS OWN=
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/hu35hv.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13963568
> *Dont matter this guy purextasy stole his design.
> thats a theif
> why support a theif. and he jacked other things too besides this guys design. aint like the first post I read about him stealing and selling ideas.
> 
> give your head a shake, ya hes your homeboy from canada, ya hes real nice on layitlow but that change the fact hes a theif.
> *


bottom line is even if he copied the idea homeboy who made it wasnt around he fucked off when theyre was money to make so someone else made it maybe if he stuck around he could of made them for the people that wanted them then this would have never happened supply and demand


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 21 2009, 08:07 PM~13963212
> * I have dozens of different emails about this guy ripping them off.
> *


care to share?

I agree, using the simila designs is a shisty move, but you should let that play out on its own. of course I though NIKE when i first saw those swooshes :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13963568
> *Dont matter this guy purextasy stole his design.
> thats a theif
> why support a theif. and he jacked other things too besides this guys design. aint like the first post I read about him stealing and selling ideas.
> 
> give your head a shake, ya hes your homeboy from canada, ya hes real nice on layitlow but that change the fact hes a theif.
> *


Did he have permission to use that "Bowtie" that belongs to Chevy, that 59 put on his plate? Bet not......so how could you say that the idea was stolen when the plates have different features and the both have a logo that belongs to someone else? I think you stole your screen name from a real Single Pump King no car havin fool :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13963645
> *care to share?
> 
> I agree, using the simila designs is a shisty move, but you should let that play out on its own. of course I though NIKE when i first saw those swooshes  :cheesy:
> *


x2 but you know what he did was change them up a bit so they dont look the same and used them :uh: pot callin the kettle black once again :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 10:43 PM~13964276
> *x2 but you know what he did was change them up a bit so they dont look the same and used them :uh: pot callin the kettle black once again :uh:
> *


:werd:

Every product out there has been duplicate and redesigned in one way or another. It is rare to find an all original product now-a-days!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 20 2009, 10:16 AM~13938575
> *Alright guys, its time to get down to business. I have been getting things ready on my end, lawyer is ready to roll on this. Looks like this has to go to court since you guys have not stopped selling my designs.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected] if you want details on the lawsuit.
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2009, 11:24 AM~13962847
> *Jas is a good guy and he has done some bad ass work for me and will continue doing some work for me and I will support him 100%. Now I don't know about those switch plates being copied but I know Jas is a straight up guy...
> *


Damn Straight :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13963440
> *Cant be penalized for two poeple having the same idea
> *


YEAH I THINK YOU CAN, BUT A YEAR LATER!!! I THINK THE BIGGEST THING THAT SHOULDA HAPPENED WAS THAT JAS SHOULDA CONTACTED 59IMPALA AND LET HIM KNOW THAT HE HAD A REQUEST AND WAS IT COOL TO USE THE DESIGN. IT IS CALLED COMMON COURTESY. I CAME UP WITH A CONCEPT AFTER SEEING A BATTERY HOLDER. I HIT THE GUY UP ABOUT IT, AND ONCE I DID, THEY TOOK MY CONCEPT, AND CAME OUT WITH A TWO, AND THREE BATTERY HOLDER OFF THE CONVO THAT WE HAD I HAVE ALL THE EVIDENCE THAT IT WAS MY CONCEPT, AND THEY USED IT TO PROFIT. THE LAWS CHANGED WITH THE MUSIC INDUSTRY WHEN GUYS WOULD SHOOT A TAPE TO A ARTIST, THEN LATER HEAR THERE SONG ON THE RADIO. SO THERE IS A PROTECTION FOR PEOPLES DESIGNS AND IT CLEARLY OBVIOUS THAT IT WAS FABRICATED OFF OF THE DESIGN. I GUESS A QUICK NOTE WOULDA BEEN THE BEST THING, AND PEOPLE WOULD NOT BE ON HERE FUCKING UP THE THREAD


----------



## haze1995

Couldnt the car companies whose logos are being used take someone to court? Just curious


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13962847
> *Jas is a good guy and he has done some bad ass work for me and will continue doing some work for me and I will support him 100%. Now I don't know about those switch plates being copied but I know Jas is a straight up guy...
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Ahhhh fuck it! Don't matter who designed what!! Just dropped the fucking price so we can all afford one and be rollin' with a nice switch plate!! :roflmao: 

How about a one week special on these switch plates for $50.00 :biggrin: Come on Jas hook it up one time!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13969597
> *Ahhhh fuck it!  Don't matter who designed what!!  Just dropped the fucking price so we can all afford one and be rollin' with a nice switch plate!!  :roflmao:
> 
> How about a one week special on these switch plates for $50.00  :biggrin:  Come on Jas hook it up one time!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT TIMEZ TWO


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2009, 11:41 AM~13970429
> *SHIT TIMEZ TWO
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13969597
> *Ahhhh fuck it!  Don't matter who designed what!!  Just dropped the fucking price so we can all afford one and be rollin' with a nice switch plate!!  :roflmao:
> 
> How about a one week special on these switch plates for $50.00  :biggrin:  Come on Jas hook it up one time!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 !!! :biggrin: HOOK US POOR FOLKS UP!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@May 22 2009, 01:17 PM~13970830
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4 big homie!!! Whutz Good Jas??? :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

HONESTLY I CAN GIVE A FUK WHO DESIGNED WUT OR ALL THE OTHER PROPAGANDA BULLSHIT...I JUST WANT A FUKN' PRICE ON THE CADILLAC PLATE 4 HOLE, WHETHER THE BOOTLEGGER SELLS IT OR THE ONE THATS CLAIMING THE DESIGN SELLS IT TO ME...I LIKE THE DAMN SWITCHPLATE.....CAN I GET PRICE...... :uh:


----------



## Pure Xtc

This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala


----------



## showandgo

:angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13985735
> *:angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Which is a custom One-Off Original Piece not for sale  Unless ^^ gives the OK


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2009, 06:12 PM~13985778
> *Which is a custom One-Off Original Piece not for sale   Unless ^^ gives the OK
> *



 What about ap's pontiac plate???

Just sell em Jas...Its called Production.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2009, 05:21 PM~13985477
> *This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Jas


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13985477
> *This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the 59 plate shipped to 40229


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

All i know is i had some ideas in my head of what i wanted in a switchplate. I hit Jas up after seeing his work and we come up with this. HATE IT or LOVE IT either way it was an original design by CCF Customs for me and i was stoked with the outcome. I have since seen the same plate made up with the Cadi emblem for someone else by Jas and im happy a fellow lowrider likes the design enough too want it. Jas deserves the props for the work he does. 
   








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 26 2009, 03:35 AM~13998322
> *All i know is i had some ideas in my head of what i wanted in a switchplate. I hit Jas up after seeing his work and we come up with this. HATE IT or LOVE IT either way it was an original design by CCF Customs for me and i was stoked with the outcome. I have since seen the same plate made up with the Cadi emblem for someone else by Jas and im happy a fellow lowrider likes the design enough too want it. Jas deserves the props for the work he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*TTT FOR BIG JASY!!!!*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 25 2009, 10:21 AM~13985477
> *This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Might have to get me a 59 just so i can rock one of these.......


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13995455
> *how much for the 59 plate shipped to 40229
> *


ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14018931-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT FOR BIG JASY!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVE!!! What's Good Brother!! Pluging away on your Custom Shit!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOYALTY IV [email protected] 28 2009, 06:34 AM~14022944
> *Might have to get me a 59 just so i can rock one of these.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 59' Down Under...Dayum You Be Ballin'!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14023710
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Jun 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14065347
> *
> *



Thanks Guys for the TTT!! Much Lov!!


----------



## osolo59

so the 59 plate not for sale :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 2 2009, 01:13 AM~14068849
> *so the 59 plate not for sale :dunno:
> *


Not at this time it was a One off original piece..unlkess the homie I made it for says it's ok 

Chk with him..cple posts back you'll under teh pic i posted..send him a PM


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Heyyyahhh JAS. 
Got some more work for you bro.....PM sent.


----------



## sp00kyi3

shit them clean hit me up need a 4 switch panel with the olds cutlass brougham logo


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Jun 3 2009, 06:02 PM~14085160-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyahhh JAS.
> Got some more work for you bro.....PM sent.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT IT...Going Through it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sp00kyi3_@Jun 4 2009, 12:36 AM~14089418
> *shit them clean hit me up need a 4 switch panel with the olds cutlass brougham logo
> *


PM Sent


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2009, 06:21 PM~13985477
> *This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 4 2009, 12:26 PM~14092919
> *thats bad ass.
> *



Thansk Bro!! how you been Homie!!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 2 2009, 01:40 PM~14071523
> *Not at this time it was a One off original piece..unlkess the homie I made it for says it's ok
> 
> Chk with him..cple posts back you'll under teh pic i posted..send him a PM
> *


thanks pm me if he says its good


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Hey Jas......Got your message. Will chat with the boyz and get back to u ASAP. Thanx


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by osolo59+Jun 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14106130-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks pm me if he says its good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said iz Good..I'll chk teh paper work tomorrow and shoot you over teh numbers
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:10 AM~14146189
> *Hey Jas......Got your message. Will chat with the boyz and get back to u ASAP. Thanx
> *


Sweet!! LMK what's the Plan!! You Know I'm Ready Mate!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14242673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO THAT IS COOL AS SHIT JAS. HAHAHAHHAHA, WHATCHA PRICE ON THAT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 20 2009, 09:31 AM~14246212
> *NO THAT IS COOL AS SHIT JAS.  HAHAHAHHAHA, WHATCHA PRICE ON THAT
> *



glad you like bro!

Sent ya PM Playa!


----------



## 93candylac

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Jun 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8169170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something like this but with a cadillac emblem instead.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Jun 20 2009, 11:25 AM~14246538
> *how much for something like this but with a cadillac emblem instead.
> *



PM Sent!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## Ahhwataday

That backwards ass steetin wheel shit is badd ass. Ima go to australia when it time to get a six3 hahahaha


----------



## Pure Xtc

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for CCF Customs!!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

just got a switch plate i dident even know i was getting on my sister and her boyfriend got it or me for my Bday very nice work ill post a pic tomarrow when i put it on


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 28 2009, 01:12 AM~14318428
> *just got a switch plate i dident even know i was getting on my sister and her boyfriend got it or me for my Bday very nice work ill post a pic tomarrow when i put it on
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: lucky guy!!! I wish I would get stuff like that!! Happy Belated Bday Homeboy!!! can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14319768
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: lucky guy!!! I wish I would get stuff like that!!  Happy Belated Bday Homeboy!!! can't wait to see the pics!!
> *


thanks man :biggrin: ill post them up when i get some


----------



## Devious Sixty8

attached to ash tray, for easier access. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 07:03 PM~14322068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached to ash tray, for easier access.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats where i have mine it makes it nice to be able to pull it out and change switches with out unbolting the whole switchplate


----------



## MINT'Z

ill try to get a better pic


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14319768
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: lucky guy!!! I wish I would get stuff like that!!  Happy Belated Bday Homeboy!!! can't wait to see the pics!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 28 2009, 07:03 PM~14322068-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached to ash tray, for easier access.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *AWESOME PICS GUYS!!! LOOKS GREAT!!   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MINT'[email protected] 29 2009, 02:33 PM~14329221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try to get a better pic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14332040
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *WHAT UP GENTLEMEN!!! :biggrin: *
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 04:36 PM~14353338
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Hey Jas.....what happening bro. Sorry been quiet lately had no internet and been in the middle of moving and renovation. Back in action now. 
Need to organise a switchplate. Will PM u with details.


----------



## chevy85-94

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the cadillac one shiped to fla 33801.


----------



## PURP_BOX

you got any caprice switch plates?


----------



## EL BUDDHA

how much for that lincoln switch plate


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Jul 2 2009, 08:12 AM~14360234-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:31 AM~14432210
> *t t t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Sup Playa!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOYALTY IV [email protected] 15 2009, 02:13 AM~14478499
> *Hey Jas.....what happening bro. Sorry been quiet lately had no internet and been in the middle of moving and renovation. Back in action now.
> Need to organise a switchplate. Will PM u with details.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No Worries..got all your info on what you need and shot you teh info back *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:45 PM~14486199
> *how much for the cadillac one shiped to fla 33801.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> PM Sent!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 11:48 PM~14498632
> *you got any caprice switch plates?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *should have if not LMK and we'll make it for you..just chose teh plate design you like *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL [email protected] 18 2009, 01:50 AM~14509311
> *how much for that lincoln switch plate
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> PM Sent!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Jul 18 2009, 05:18 PM~14512408
> *
> *


*I was expecting you at Scrape :angry: 

*


----------



## fesboogie

:wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 21 2009, 02:30 PM~14538351
> *:wave:
> *



SHIT WHERE OU BEEN HIDIN PLAYA!!! HOW'S THANGS WITH YA'ALL!!!! HOW'S TEH CAR!

HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!


----------



## MENACE_YOUNG

CAN U PM THE PRICE FOR A LINCOLN SIGN


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MENACE_YOUNG_@Jul 21 2009, 02:51 PM~14538624
> *CAN U PM THE PRICE FOR A LINCOLN SIGN
> *


 DONE!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 21 2009, 12:50 PM~14538613
> *SHIT WHERE OU BEEN HIDIN PLAYA!!! HOW'S THANGS WITH YA'ALL!!!!  HOW'S TEH CAR!
> 
> HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!!
> *


Been laying low homie, but im coming out w/ something real soon!!! :biggrin: How's business goin'???


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2009, 11:13 PM~12813456
> *this is for the Winner of our Second Raffle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that is left is polish and Chrome
> *


how much for this for 4 switches shipped to 33012?


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

> _Originally posted by MENACE_YOUNG_@Jul 21 2009, 10:51 AM~14538624
> *CAN U PM THE PRICE FOR A LINCOLN SIGN
> *



me too...
and one with cuttlas writen on it

so 2 prices


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Jul 21 2009, 04:01 PM~14539500-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been laying low homie, but im coming out w/ something real soon!!!  :biggrin:  How's business goin'???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT COOKIN'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:24 PM~14544300
> *how much for this for 4 switches shipped to 33012?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SowlowsC.C._@Jul 21 2009, 11:41 PM~14544517
> *me too...
> and one with cuttlas writen on it
> 
> so 2 prices
> *


& SENT!


----------



## 84juicedbox

what up homie. pm me a price for a 6 hole switch plate with the lincoln symbol in the middle and the words HARD HUSTLE underneath the lincoln symbol  .


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Jul 22 2009, 09:06 AM~14547203
> *what up homie. pm me a price for a 6 hole switch plate with the lincoln symbol in the middle and the words HARD HUSTLE underneath the lincoln symbol   .
> *



PM SENT PLAYA!


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg

:thumbsup: Looks real good Homie!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

HUGE SWITCH PLATE SALE!!!</span>

ON UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH SO ACT FAST!!!

4 - HOLE SATIN FINISH: $70
6 - HOLE SATIN FINISH: $80

SHIPPING $10 ANY WHERE IN CANADA OR CONTINENTAL US!!!

CHOOSE FROM ANY OF THESE PLATE DESIGNS WITH AUTOMOTIVE LOGO OF YOUR CHOICE!!!

SWITCH PLATES COME COMPLETE WITH VERTICAL MOUNTING BRACKET AND STAINLESS FASTENERS!!!


WINGS
<img src=\'http://i7.tinypic.com/4qfxgma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

BANNER
<img src=\'http://i13.tinypic.com/4kynpqw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PLAIN
<img src=\'http://i10.tinypic.com/5zqaihk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

VINES
<img src=\'http://i15.tinypic.com/5zc5995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



CUSTOMS LOGOS OR TEXT ENGRAVINGING BANNER AREA EXTRA.

FULLY ENGRAVED EXTRA, PM ME FOR PRICING!!

CHROME EXTRA.


DON'T SIT ON THIS!!!!

PAYPAL PAYMENTS PREFERED!![/b]


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT*


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## MISTER ED

i want a Cadillac one..


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 22 2009, 09:39 PM~14554212
> *i want a Cadillac one..
> *



JUST PIC THE PLATE STYLE AND I'LL MAKE IT HAPPEN BRO..DON'T FORGET YOU STILL GOT THAT CREDIT YOU CAN USE


----------



## R0L0

DO YOU HAVE A SWITCH PLATE WITH A CHEVY LOGO?????


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 22 2009, 10:00 PM~14554432
> *DO YOU HAVE A SWITCH PLATE WITH A CHEVY LOGO?????
> *


WITH THE BOW TIE? YEAH HOMIE!! TELL ME WHAT "PLATE" DESIGN YOU LIKE AND I'LL PUT THE BOWTIE ON THAT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

HUGE SWITCH PLATE SALE!!!</span>

ON UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH SO ACT FAST!!!

4 - HOLE SATIN FINISH: $70
6 - HOLE SATIN FINISH: $80

SHIPPING $10 ANY WHERE IN CANADA OR CONTINENTAL US!!!

CHOOSE FROM ANY OF THESE PLATE DESIGNS WITH AUTOMOTIVE LOGO OF YOUR CHOICE!!!

SWITCH PLATES COME COMPLETE WITH VERTICAL MOUNTING BRACKET AND STAINLESS FASTENERS!!!


WINGS
<img src=\'http://i7.tinypic.com/4qfxgma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

BANNER
<img src=\'http://i13.tinypic.com/4kynpqw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PLAIN
<img src=\'http://i10.tinypic.com/5zqaihk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

VINES
<img src=\'http://i15.tinypic.com/5zc5995.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



CUSTOMS LOGOS OR TEXT ENGRAVINGING BANNER AREA EXTRA.

FULLY ENGRAVED EXTRA, PM ME FOR PRICING!!

CHROME EXTRA.


DON'T SIT ON THIS!!!!

PAYPAL PAYMENTS PREFERED!![/b]


----------



## LowRollinJosh

how much for one like that but for only 2 switches?


----------



## Pure Xtc

^^^ PM SENT


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Some good deals going down in here........


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Mr. 412

Hey JAS ...
What's up homie?
Need a quote on a 4 hole with this scribed into it with Chrome finish ... Thanks in advance holmes











PS
Don't anyone sleep on Jas - quality work & quality service !!! 
Makes any wrongs, right !!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jul 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14631443-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Chuko!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Aug 2 2009, 06:24 PM~14653357
> *Hey JAS ...
> What's up homie?
> Need a quote on a 4 hole with this scribed into it with Chrome finish ... Thanks in advance holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Don't anyone sleep on Jas - quality work & quality service !!!
> Makes any wrongs, right !!!
> *


Thanks for the Kind Words Homie!!! How's thing out your way!!! 

Sent you aPM on the above!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## ChristSydeRidah

I need a 6 switch Cutlass switch plate, I like that bandana design with "G-Factor" engraved on it


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 4 2009, 11:04 AM~14669935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ChristSydeRidah_@Aug 7 2009, 10:20 PM~14707360
> *I need a 6 switch Cutlass switch plate, I like that bandana design with "G-Factor" engraved on it
> *


pm sent!!  



> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 8 2009, 09:09 AM~14710156
> *ttt
> *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## MINT'Z

hey man you have a pm from me get back to me asap please


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 11 2009, 04:44 AM~14733256
> *hey man you have a pm from me get back to me asap please
> *



DONE PLAYA!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

:thumbsup:


----------



## Titanium Machining

How much for a 4 hole switch plate with a Cadillac logo


----------



## grounded4now

You have a PM!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Titanium Machining+Aug 11 2009, 06:12 PM~14738009-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a 4 hole switch plate with a Cadillac logo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grounded4now_@Aug 11 2009, 07:52 PM~14739116
> *You have a PM!
> *


Try again Playa! Nevewr got it.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## tcg64




----------



## grounded4now

My bad, I probably messed up that pm. How much for this plate with this logo brushed with no gold?

Also what are the dimensions of both 6 switch and 4 switch plate?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Aug 12 2009, 01:25 PM~14746472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I probably messed up that pm. How much for this plate with this logo brushed with no gold?
> 
> Also what are the dimensions of both 6 switch and 4 switch plate?
> *



PM Sent Playa!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HOW MUCH FOR A WHAMMY TANK FULLY ENGRAVED, AND CHROME PLATED?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 12 2009, 10:32 PM~14751401
> *HOW MUCH FOR A WHAMMY TANK FULLY ENGRAVED, AND CHROME PLATED?
> *



NOW YOU TALKING MY LANGUAGE!!! :0 :0 PM SENT PLAYA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Whatup Jas........hows the chroming coming along on those parts?


----------



## CHIVO-805

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 93035?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Aug 24 2009, 01:01 AM~14860092-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup Jas........hows the chroming coming along on those parts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sent you a PM with pics cple days back! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHIVO-805_@Aug 24 2009, 11:19 AM~14862287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 93035?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pure Xtc

* Chk out our other threads!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14554910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for one like that but for only 2 switches?
> *


How much for this exact one with four switches shipped to 82301


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTMFT!!*


----------



## socapots

them some nice plates man.
good work.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2009, 11:29 PM~15009394
> *them some nice plates man.
> good work.
> *



*THANK YOU SIR   *

*WHERE IN THE COLD NORTH YOU AT BRO!!*


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 7 2009, 10:31 PM~15009442
> *THANK YOU SIR
> 
> WHERE IN THE COLD NORTH YOU AT BRO!!
> *


out in winnipeg... Been wicked weather out here for last past week or so... 
finally.. lol.
but once that winter sets in.. lol. its all good though. so long as i get everything into the shop before the snow gets to deep. figure i should have at least till mid november before that happens. at least i hope. lol. 

Probably gonna make an order from you as well some time. soon as i figure out what it is i really want. lol.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 7 2009, 11:37 PM~15009509
> *out in winnipeg... Been wicked weather out here for last past week or so...
> finally.. lol.
> but once that winter sets in.. lol. its all good though. so long as i get everything into the shop before the snow gets to deep. figure i should have at least till mid november before that happens. at least i hope. lol.
> 
> Probably gonna make an order from you as well some time. soon as i figure out what it is i really want. lol.
> *


*
I HEAR YA..YOU GUYS GET HIT BEFORE US SO WE HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA TIME TO CRUIZE AND GET EVERYTHING OUT AWAY!! ENJOY THE HOT WEATHER WHILE YOU CAN..SUMMER IS WAAAAY TO SHORT FOR US...BUT TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION CANADIANS REALLY STEPPING US THIER GAME!!!!

YOU KNOW CHUKO204 RIGHT..DID WORK FOR HIM..AND PEDRO OF LUX...HEY SEEM OUR WORK FIRST HAND WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE LAST MONTH!!

LMK WHATEVER YOU NEED BRO..WE GOT YOU COVERED   *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT for CCF


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 03:29 AM~15011677
> *TTT for CCF
> *


*
Thansk Brother!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## drunk monkey

how you been jas ,??? still turning out some awsome parts as always i see , b good chewy


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Sep 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15013213
> *how you been jas ,???  still turning out some awsome parts as always  i see , b good chewy
> *



HEY BRO!!! SHIT WHERE YOU BEEN HIDIN' PUTTING LONG HOURS ON YOUR RIDER OR WHAT!!!! GET SOME PICS UP BRO!!

WE GOOD OVER HERE..GETTING COOLER AS SUMMER COME TO AND END!!


----------



## drunk monkey

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 8 2009, 09:58 AM~15013695
> *HEY BRO!!! SHIT WHERE YOU BEEN HIDIN'  PUTTING LONG HOURS ON YOUR RIDER OR WHAT!!!!  GET SOME PICS UP BRO!!
> 
> WE GOOD OVER HERE..GETTING COOLER AS SUMMER COME TO AND END!!
> *


ha ha ha this is the uk we gets about 2 weeks sun if we,r lucky hows the truck have you finished it yet ???????


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Sep 8 2009, 01:20 PM~15013936
> *ha ha ha this is the uk  we gets about 2 weeks sun if we,r lucky  hows the truck have you finished it yet ???????
> *



YEAH MY SIS WAS UP THERE FOR A FEW YEARS...SHE SAID IF IT LOOKS SUNNY OUTSIDE TAKE YOUR UMBRELLA CAUSE IT'S GONAN RAIN!! 

TRUCK...SHIT NAH BRO..PUT IN SOME TIME OVER TEH WEEKEND...STILL GOT A WAYS TO GO!! FIRST TIME IN A FEW YEARS IT WORKED ON IT!! :0


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15009961
> *
> YOU KNOW CHUKO204 RIGHT..DID WORK FOR HIM..AND PEDRO OF LUX...HEY SEEM OUR WORK FIRST HAND WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE LAST MONTH!!
> 
> LMK WHATEVER YOU NEED BRO..WE GOT YOU COVERED
> *


yeah man. i know them boys here. good dudes. The lowrider scene here is still pretty small. bigger then when i first remember it back in late 90 somethin but still small..

probably get a plate for the glass at some point. but i still gotta get the juice in it. lol.


----------



## regalman85

uffin:


----------



## AZs finest13

Damn homeboy u do some nice shit with thes switch plates u got a life long fan right here keep up the good work :thumbsup: 
How much 4 a 59 rear end plate n 1 with the monte carlo logo n wingz


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by socapots+Sep 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15031911-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man. i know them boys here. good dudes. The lowrider scene here is still pretty small. bigger then when i first remember it back in late 90 somethin but still small..
> 
> probably get a plate for the glass at some point. but i still gotta get the juice in it. lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF WE ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT IT AIN'T GOING NOWHERE BUT UP!!!
> 
> NO WORRIES BROTHER!! WHENEVER YOUR READY WE GOT U!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:28 PM~15032017
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX PLAYA!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZs finest13_@Sep 10 2009, 01:09 AM~15034699
> *Damn homeboy u do some nice shit with thes switch plates u got a life long fan right here keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> How much 4 a 59 rear end plate n 1 with the monte carlo logo n wingz
> *


THANKS FOR THE LUV BRO!! IT'S B/C OF YA'ALL THAT WE KEEP THIS ISH GOING!! 

sENT YOU A PM!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Best guy in the buisiness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

TTMFT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 10 2009, 10:47 PM~15044499-->
> 
> 
> 
> Best guy in the buisiness!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Sep 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15048691
> *TTMFT
> *



THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## LIL LUIS

a bro u tink i can get ur number cuz my club wants to make some buissness with you


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LIL LUIS_@Sep 15 2009, 12:17 AM~15083303
> *a bro u tink i can get ur number cuz my club wants to make some buissness with you
> *



NOT A PROBLEM BROTHER!! # IS IN MY SIG BELOW


----------



## goinlow

bump for the homies putting it down !!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Sep 15 2009, 09:45 AM~15085738
> *bump for the homies putting it down !!!
> *



*RESPECT PLAYA,

YA'ALL NEED TO GET AT ME..I LEFT A MESSAGE AND DIDN'T GET A CALL BACK!!

HIT ME UP SO WE CAN GET THIS ROLLIN'!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15044499
> *Best guy in the buisiness!!!!!!!!!
> *



x94 :biggrin: 


> *
> I HEAR YA..YOU GUYS GET HIT BEFORE US SO WE HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA TIME TO CRUIZE AND GET EVERYTHING OUT AWAY!! ENJOY THE HOT WEATHER WHILE YOU CAN..SUMMER IS WAAAAY TO SHORT FOR US...BUT TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION CANADIANS REALLY STEPPING US THIER GAME!!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW CHUKO204 RIGHT..DID WORK FOR HIM..AND PEDRO OF LUX...HEY SEEM OUR WORK FIRST HAND WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE LAST MONTH!!
> 
> LMK WHATEVER YOU NEED BRO..WE GOT YOU COVERED   *
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cecamania

*YOU GUYS GOT SO MANY DIFFERENT STYLE AND VARIETY..IT'S HARD TO MAKE A DECISION!!

REALLY LOVE THOSE REAR END SWITCH PLATES!! THAT'S SOME ORIGINAL SHIT!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> x94 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I HEAR YA..YOU GUYS GET HIT BEFORE US SO WE HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA TIME TO CRUIZE AND GET EVERYTHING OUT AWAY!! ENJOY THE HOT WEATHER WHILE YOU CAN..SUMMER IS WAAAAY TO SHORT FOR US...BUT TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION CANADIANS REALLY STEPPING US THIER GAME!!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW CHUKO204 RIGHT..DID WORK FOR HIM..AND PEDRO OF LUX...HEY SEEM OUR WORK FIRST HAND WHEN HE WAS DOWN HERE LAST MONTH!!
> 
> LMK WHATEVER YOU NEED BRO..WE GOT YOU COVERED   *
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD PETROS!!   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU GUYS GOT SO MANY DIFFERENT STYLE AND VARIETY..IT'S HARD TO MAKE A DECISION!!
> 
> REALLY LOVE THOSE REAR END SWITCH PLATES!! THAT'S SOME ORIGINAL SHIT!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOTTA BE DIFFERENT BRO!! WH WOULD YOU WANT TEH SAME STUFF IN YOUR CAR AS EVERYONE ELSE..BE ORIGINAL!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 18 2009, 10:47 PM~15395581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT UP FAM!!

LUVIN THE AVATAR!! CLASSIC JIMMY SUPA FLY SNOOKA!!*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 27 2009, 03:23 PM~15482030
> *WHAT UP FAM!!
> 
> LUVIN THE AVATAR!! CLASSIC JIMMY SUPA FLY SNOOKA!!
> *



That's right !!! 

I guess the next one gotta be Rowdy Roddy ??? :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!! MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2009, 03:06 PM~15504929
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE IS FROM ROLLERZ, GOT ONE UP FOR THE HATERZ!!! CONGRATS BROTHA


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 29 2009, 04:23 PM~15505107
> *DAMN SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE IS FROM ROLLERZ, GOT ONE UP FOR THE HATERZ!!! CONGRATS BROTHA
> *



YOOOUUUU KKKNNNOOOOWWWW!!!

THANKS JAMES!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Congrat's & GOD bless the new one ... 

Your first one JAS?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 30 2009, 05:37 PM~15516471
> *Congrat's & GOD bless the new one ...
> 
> Your first one JAS?
> *



THANKS BROTHER, NAH THIS IS MY SECOND ONE, FIRST ONE GIRL ALSO, 3-1/2 YRS NOW! 

kEEP THE FAMILY GROWN!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 2 2009, 10:53 AM~15535436
> *THANKS BROTHER, NAH THIS IS MY SECOND ONE, FIRST ONE GIRL ALSO, 3-1/2 YRS NOW!
> 
> kEEP THE FAMILY GROWN!!!    :biggrin:
> *




:wow: oooooh wheeeeee - Daddy's gonna have his hands full in about 16 yrs from now!!! :wow: 

Well GOD Bless & Congratz on the new addition!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 2 2009, 03:41 PM~15538690
> *:wow: oooooh wheeeeee - Daddy's gonna have his hands full in about 16 yrs from now!!! :wow:
> 
> Well GOD Bless & Congratz on the new addition!
> *



YEAH, DON'T REMIND ME :uh: :uh: :uh: 

I CAN FEEL MY HAIR THINING ALREADY!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 30 2009, 06:06 AM~15504929
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats bro......hope you dont miss to much sleep.


----------



## 86 Limited

i need two 4 switch plates

one with the monte carlo logo and the other with the buick logo. shoot me a pm when u get a chance


----------



## KAKALAK

I heard jas has some new plates out with the enfemil logo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Nov 6 2009, 04:05 PM~15584202-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro......hope you dont miss to much sleep.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS PAUL!!! SLEEP...SHIT THERE'S ENOUGH TIME FOR SLEEP IN TEH GRAVE!! :biggrin:
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD MATE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 04:07 PM~15584231
> *i need two 4 switch plates
> 
> one with the monte carlo logo and the other with the buick logo. shoot me a pm when u get a chance
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pm SENT!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:08 PM~15587466
> *I heard jas has some new plates out with the enfemil logo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OH SNAP!!!! :0 :0 

NICE PLAYA! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 7 2009, 02:14 PM~15591457
> *THANKS PAUL!!!  SLEEP...SHIT THERE'S ENOUGH TIME FOR SLEEP IN TEH GRAVE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD MATE!
> pm SENT!
> OH SNAP!!!!    :0  :0
> 
> NICE PLAYA!  :biggrin:
> *














:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*CCF CUSTOMS SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE # 3*


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 03:00 PM~15621752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



YUP, YUP, YUP..WAS MAKING THAT THIS MORN AT 4 AM!! :0 :0 


IT'S ALL GUD! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Congrat's on the Anniversary !!!
Thanks for being there for us ...



> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2009, 10:03 AM~15618135
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> 
> Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!
> 
> Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!!  So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 11 2009, 10:10 AM~15631654
> *Congrat's on the Anniversary !!!
> Thanks for being there for us ...
> *



ALWAYS OUR PLEASURE TO HELP OUT WHERE WE CAN!!! 

HOW'S THE FAM AND HOW'S THE RIDE COMING!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 11 2009, 10:45 AM~15631492
> *YUP, YUP, YUP..WAS MAKING THAT THIS MORN AT 4 AM!!  :0  :0
> IT'S ALL GUD!  :biggrin:
> *


dont miss that but a lil bit...... eyes shut, stumbling over crap trying to make your way to the microwave :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: then its back to  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 10:52 AM~15631949
> *dont miss that but a lil bit...... eyes shut, stumbling over crap trying to make your way to the microwave :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: then its back to   :biggrin:
> *



yeah, shit i don't know how many time i've crashed into the door or stumbled down the stairs! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 11 2009, 01:25 PM~15632864
> *yeah, shit i don't know how many time i've crashed into the door or stumbled down the stairs!  :0
> *


thats funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15632895
> *thats funny!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13

congrates on the new edition 2 ur fam homie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Nov 14 2009, 06:52 AM~15662392
> *congrates on the new edition 2 ur fam homie
> *



*THANKS HOMIE!! APPRECIATE THE LUV!!    *


----------



## salvador62

how much 4 one like this but a 1962 chevy impala in chorme


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Dec 1 2009, 03:35 PM~15834507
> *how much 4 one like this but  a 1962 chevy impala in chorme
> *



msg sent playa!!


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM~14746472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I probably messed up that pm. How much for this plate with this logo brushed with no gold?
> 
> Also what are the dimensions of both 6 switch and 4 switch plate?
> *



how much for this one also do you have a 8 switch plate caddy style?


----------



## CUZICAN

Do you have anything in a 5 switch configuration?????


----------



## rightwire

this going on my car


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64+Dec 6 2009, 04:34 AM~15886403-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this one also do you have a 8 switch plate caddy style?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can do 8 hole! PM Sent!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Dec 9 2009, 03:30 PM~15926281
> *Do you have anything in a 5 switch configuration?????
> *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT for CCF and killa work


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 06:31 PM~15934460
> *this going on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Goddaammmmmmm :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 11 2009, 08:24 AM~15946732
> *we can do 8 hole!  PM Sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry, don't know if its been asked, but what is the depth on these switch plates to mount underneath the dash??
Could you show a "top" picture??


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 12 2009, 07:47 PM~15962252
> *sorry, don't know if its been asked, but what is the depth on these switch plates to mount underneath the dash??
> Could you show a "top" picture??
> *


i would like to see a nice clear pic of this. but a few of them have show some of this.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Dec 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15960329-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for CCF and killa work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS PAUL! THAT ABOVE PLATE WASN'T OURS..BUT VERY VERY NICE AND THE CAR IS AMAZING!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Dec 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15962252
> *sorry, don't know if its been asked, but what is the depth on these switch plates to mount underneath the dash??
> Could you show a "top" picture??
> *


IT HAS A 1/5" MOUNTING BAR ON BACK + THE THICKNESS OF TEH PLATE. 3/4" DEPTH OVERALL! I'LL HAVE TO FIND A PIC..BUT THERE IS SOME IN TEH THREAD..CLOSER TO THE FRONT 



> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 12 2009, 09:49 PM~15962722
> *i would like to see a nice clear pic of this. but a few of them have show some of this.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 14 2009, 06:16 AM~15975234
> *tHANKS PAUL!  THAT ABOVE PLATE WASN'T OURS..BUT VERY VERY NICE AND THE CAR IS AMAZING!
> IT HAS A 1/5" MOUNTING BAR ON BACK + THE THICKNESS OF TEH PLATE.  3/4" DEPTH OVERALL!  I'LL HAVE TO FIND A PIC..BUT THERE IS SOME IN TEH THREAD..CLOSER TO THE FRONT
> *


Thanks


----------



## sixdeucelolo

Sup Jas, 

Checkin in on ya. Hope the business is goin well 4 u. Not so good on my end. Have been gettin the Cadi ready 4 a new paint job. Will hopefully get back with you on my battery hold downs and other goodies after. Congrats on the baby too.


TTT for a stand up company and employee.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Whatup JAS :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## SHOCKRAIL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 6 2010, 06:40 PM~16207669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> Nice how much for the 6 hole switch plate?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16207669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 01:31 AM~15934460
> *this going on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you do the switch extensions Jas if you did make me some caddy or dollar sign ones Homie


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 01:31 AM~15934460
> *this going on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 8 2010, 06:01 PM~16228282
> *Did you do the switch extensions Jas if you did make me some caddy or dollar sign ones Homie
> *


No that setup is not made by us but we can.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2010, 07:12 AM~16298921
> *No that setup is not made by us but we can.
> *


We should do something up then Homie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo+Dec 16 2009, 12:02 PM~15997962-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jas,
> 
> Checkin in on ya.  Hope the business is goin well 4 u.  Not so good on my end.  Have been gettin the Cadi ready 4 a new paint job.  Will hopefully get back with you on my battery hold downs and other goodies after.  Congrats on the baby too.
> TTT for a stand up company and employee.
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things are good Fam! How's the Paint job Going.....Shoot me some pics! No Rush on the Parts Bro..We've been here for 30Yrs! We'll be here when your ready
> 
> Thanks for the Congrats and the Props Brother!! this is what it's like with a new babay :wow: ..no sleep!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOYALTY IV [email protected] 6 2010, 01:50 AM~16199717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatup JAS  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 Mad Props for the Homies Down Under!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Jan 19 2010, 07:54 PM~16343197
> *We should do something up then Homie
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## rollo

how much for them caddy switch plates the four switch to 33405 also how much for the tank back plates engraved with the caddy sign and do you make the center caps of the spinner on knock offs like where the name of the rim maker goes  one thanks


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2010, 10:57 PM~16445331
> *Things are good Fam!  How's the Paint job Going.....Shoot me some pics!  No Rush on the Parts Bro..We've been here for 30Yrs! We'll be here when your ready
> 
> Thanks for the Congrats and the Props Brother!! this is what it's like with a new babay  :wow: ..no sleep!!
> *





It's goin alot slower than planned. Just keep runnin in2 issues. Want 2 have it done b4 a show in May. I will pm u some pix as soon as I get it painted. U will be the only one 2 see em b4 the show. Not even gonna drive it b4 the show.

Sorry 2 hear u r losin sleep, but u gotta expect that I guess. Shot u a pm on another project tho, so let me know what's up.

Thx homie.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by rollo+Feb 2 2010, 02:01 AM~16485569-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for them caddy switch plates the four switch  to 33405 also how much for the tank back plates engraved with the caddy sign and do you make the center caps of the spinner on knock offs like where the name of the rim maker goes   one thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixdeucelolo_@Feb 2 2010, 09:36 AM~16486973
> *It's goin alot slower than planned.  Just keep runnin in2 issues.  Want 2 have it done b4 a show in May.  I will pm u some pix as soon as I get it painted.  U will be the only one 2 see em b4 the show.  Not even gonna drive it b4 the show.
> 
> Sorry 2 hear u r losin sleep, but u gotta expect that I guess.  Shot u a pm on another project tho, so let me know what's up.
> 
> Thx homie.
> 
> 
> *


Patients bro..Don't rush it..just take your time...it'll all come together real soon bro 

Can't wait to see the Paint Pics :wow: Thansk Playa!!

Sleep..there's enough time for Sleep in the Grave! Now is our Time to Shine! 

It's worth it though...gotta love the kids! :biggrin:


----------



## sixdeucelolo

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 2 2010, 09:37 PM~16492693
> *Patients bro..Don't rush it..just take your time...it'll all come together real soon bro
> 
> Can't wait to see the Paint Pics  :wow:  Thansk Playa!!
> 
> Sleep..there's enough time for Sleep in the Grave!  Now is our Time to Shine!
> 
> It's worth it though...gotta love the kids!  :biggrin:
> *



U r right. I am takin as much time as I can. I wish I had more time tho. I am not really cutting any corners, but I do feel that I may have some minor flaws, very lil dings or ripples in the body, I just don't have the time 2 waste on it. I wish I did. I will probably do it up later and get it perfect because I know any lil flaw/defect will annoy the shit out of me. LOL.

Did u get my PM I sent earlier 2day?? Let me know what I need 2 work with.

Talk 2 u later homie.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Thought i would throw this up just on the chance you might feel like a trip downunder Jas :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 18 2010, 07:57 PM~16654561
> *
> *



Right On Bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## RollinX151

4 hole plain plate with lincoln logo shipped to 33012?


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204

Thanks for the Emblem Homie


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Mar 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16787848-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hole plain plate with lincoln logo shipped to 33012?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LC [email protected] 4 2010, 08:23 PM~16798897
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Mar 9 2010, 07:48 PM~16842526
> *Thanks for the Emblem Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anytime Brother!


----------



## Cadillac_kid91

how much for a caddy one like the pontiac one only in 6 holes shipped to 93313?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2009, 06:52 AM~15618080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a 4 hole with the Cadillac symbo?


----------



## DanielDucati

how much for this panel with buick logo in the center shipped to phx,az.????and do you carry buick switch extensions?????


----------



## grounded4now

you got a pm


----------



## MotownScandal

need the price on a two hole with the chevy symbol in the middle shipped to 48601


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 24 2010, 07:33 PM~16989927
> *how much for this panel with buick logo in the center shipped to phx,az.????and do you carry buick switch extensions?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not my Panel Bro


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_kid91+Mar 24 2010, 03:02 PM~16987179-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a caddy one like the pontiac one only in 6 holes shipped to 93313?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 07:04 PM~16989610
> *How much for a 4 hole with the Cadillac symbo?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:03 PM~17129337
> *you got a pm
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MotownScandal_@Apr 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17129688
> *need the price on a two hole with the chevy symbol in the middle shipped to 48601
> *


Pm's sent Playas!!


----------



## STREETWERKZ

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8166031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them? 


for instance, I want a black 6 (six) hole "plain plate" with the "cad04" logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards. 

so the plate is black and all the engraving is bare metal. :biggrin:


seems simple enough. please PM me when you get the time.


----------



## DarknessWithin

:|


----------



## STREETWERKZ

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 12 2010, 12:12 AM~17165906
> *  please PM me when you get the time.
> *



...and can i see how they're mounted from behind?


EDIT: PM'd, EMAILED, CALLED, and BUMPED... :biggrin: 

I'm ready to buy when you say the word.


----------



## STREETWERKZ

...just left a message.


my current switch panel isnt cutting it.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I need a 6 hole one for a caddy with extenion please give me a price without extenion also 39350


----------



## BBIGBALLING

do you have standard pricing


----------



## STREETWERKZ

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17185836
> *
> 
> I'm ready to buy when you say the word.
> *



come on homie, i like your designs better than that other dudes but the loot is burning a hole in my pocket. :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING+Apr 15 2010, 08:13 PM~17205777-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need a 6 hole one for a caddy with extenion please give me a price without extenion also 39350
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17205787
> *do you have standard pricing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything we do is custom because *we are the manufacturer!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETWERKZ_@Apr 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17223327
> *come on homie,  i like your designs better than that other dudes but the loot is burning a hole in my pocket.  :0
> *



just sent you a pm bro with soem ideas!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 18 2010, 02:12 PM~16651969
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> 
> Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!
> 
> Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!!  So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!
> *


*
  *


----------



## cln84703

can you make a plate with the caprice emblem on it?


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

T T M F T






















































[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T 


















[/quote]


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Dec 13 2007, 02:09 AM~9441813
> *how much for the switch plate shipped to 95842 6 hole
> *


price check on something like this but with this drawing and her head higher than the top of the plate...or the one w/ the ribbon w/ this drawing w/ the saying GET LOW wrote inside the ribbon oh yeah both in 4 hole


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8167733
> *here are some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price check on something like this but with this drawing and her head higher than the top of the plate...or the one w/ the ribbon w/ this drawing w/ the saying GET LOW wrote inside the ribbon oh yeah both in 4 hole


----------



## STREETWERKZ

I'm still interested. figure out a price and time frame for me? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT For Jas @ CCF


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT for Jas


----------



## catfish801

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 24 2010, 06:33 PM~16989927
> *how much for this panel with buick logo in the center shipped to phx,az.????and do you carry buick switch extensions?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for this one but all cadillac plate and switch ext ends


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 23 2010, 02:55 PM~18385567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the cadillac in 4 whole


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 23 2010, 09:43 PM~18388458
> *how much for the cadillac in 4 whole
> *



PM Sent


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 24 2010, 07:55 AM~18385567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice.........Good to see some new styles


----------



## ol e

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 25 2010, 01:27 PM~18403827
> *Nice.........Good to see some new styles
> *


fucking nice bro!! how much for a impala black on metal 4 hole switch panel bro shipped to stockholm,sweden.


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## goinlow

TTFMT !!!


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 23 2010, 02:55 PM~18385567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Whats the price on the impala switch plate


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Oct 19 2010, 12:03 PM~18850691
> *Whats the price on the impala switch plate
> *


pm SENT!



JUST A NOTE: THE EMBLEM IS NOT INCLUDED.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

can you make one with rollerz only logo in the middle


----------



## t_and_a_2003

I am currently in Iraq right now, I have some ideas for some custom work to be done. I need motor plates, backing plates, switch panel, and tank plugs. If I order all at once, what kinda deal can ya do homie. And how's the best way to get ahold of you so we can discuss my ideas. Thanks homie.


----------



## pillo 84 regal

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Oct 19 2010, 10:03 AM~18850691
> *Whats the price on the impala switch plate
> *


CAN U MAKE 1 WITH GROUPE LOGO LIKE THE FIRTS ONE SWITCH PLATE PM THE PRICE IF U CAN NICE WORK
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Oct 20 2010, 01:44 PM~18861173
> *I am currently in Iraq right now, I have some ideas for some custom work to be done. I need motor plates, backing plates, switch panel, and tank plugs. If I order all at once, what kinda deal can ya do homie. And how's the best way to get ahold of you so we can discuss my ideas. Thanks homie.
> *


IRAQ!! BE VIGILANT AND STAY SAFE BROTHER! THANKS FOR PUTTING YOUR LIFE ON TEH LINE FOR ALL OF US!!

WE CAN WORK OUT A GREAT DEAL FOR YOU!!

BEST THING IS HIT UP MY EMAIL: [email protected]

WITH YOUR IDEAS AND DESIGNS ETC AND WE'LL WORK OUT TEH DETAILS BRO!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Oct 20 2010, 03:09 PM~18861802
> *CAN U MAKE 1 WITH GROUPE LOGO LIKE THE FIRTS ONE SWITCH PLATE PM THE PRICE IF U CAN NICE WORK
> :thumbsup:
> *



CAN YOU QUOTE TEH PICTURE SO I KNOW EXACTLY WHICH ONE YOU WANT BRO...AND YES!! WE CAN DO IT!

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 20 2010, 11:44 AM~18860327
> *can you make one with rollerz only logo in the middle
> *



Anything with RO Logo or Similar must be approved by Troy Himself before it can be made.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18888933
> *Anything with RO Logo or Similar must be approved by Troy Himself before it can be made.
> *


ill get back with u bro


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 23 2010, 06:16 PM~18889489
> *ill get back with u bro
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

That shit looks real clean brother!


----------



## Pure Xtc

*CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:19 PM~18889811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks real clean brother!
> *


Looks good :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 23 2010, 07:57 PM~18890653
> * CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## grounded4now

TTT for some clean ass work. Jas that black Impala switch plate is the shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Oct 27 2010, 09:38 PM~18926317
> *TTT for some clean ass work. Jas that black Impala switch plate is the shit.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Brother Mayne!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## drunk monkey

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18889811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks real clean brother!
> *


Yo can you pm me price of this style with the cadillac logo?

These are super clean homie...best I've seen yet


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

*6 hole banner plate with the chevy logo... you guys make extensions too? Also, can you pre wire for f,b,s,s,and both rear corners???PM me*


----------



## drunk monkey

how we doin jas ???   i need some lowrider supreme TEE,S aswell ,puro you out there brother ,???? uk calling repping hard as hell


----------



## drunk monkey

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Nov 21 2010, 08:27 PM~19127264
> *6 hole banner plate with the chevy logo... you guys make extensions too? Also, can you pre wire for f,b,s,s,and both rear corners???PM me
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## calitos62

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13985477
> *This is one of our Custom Rear End Design Switch Plates of a 59' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have one like this but with the rear of a 60 vert???? if you do how much ship to georgia 30565??? thanks mane....


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2010, 01:24 PM~19209731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## customcutlass

how much for the.caddi one with the four switch hole n can u have them pre wired j shipped to cc texas 78407


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Dec 16 2010, 11:26 AM~19342368
> *how much for the.caddi one with the four switch hole n can u have them pre wired  j shipped to cc texas 78407
> *



No Prewire bro, PM sent!


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8166031
> *Hey Guys..We are now making Swtch Plates.  Here is a couple pics!
> 
> here are just some of the standard choices you have!
> 
> We do Club & Custom Logos also.
> 
> Because we are the Manufacturer we can make 1 piece, not have to order generic parts from someone else!!
> 
> Custom is what we do!!
> 
> make your ride stand apart from the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you pm me price for a 4 hole vines switch plate with the cadi04 logo


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Dec 16 2010, 05:22 PM~19345133
> *Can you pm me price for a 4 hole vines switch plate with the cadi04 logo
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc

PLEASE HELP OUR BROTHER OUT!!




> LuxuriouSMontreaL[/b],Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19624026]
> 
> *
> Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> 
> <a href=\'http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581\' target=\'_blank\'>http://montrealracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=743581</a>
> Because the site might be on a french settings, Once you get there on your Right hand corner click on "ENGLISH".. Once you click there on your LEFT HAND CORNER CLICK ON "REGISTER".... AFTER YOU REGISTER VOTE FOR "1996 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC"..
> 
> There is nothing to win at the end but making a statement for lowriding for our small scene and most likely piss off a lot of import guys :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the help :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 13 2008, 09:30 PM~10409087
> *nice work,but are the switches going to fit, the holes look really close :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 95492 ?


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by titolokz+Jan 19 2011, 02:07 AM~19636639-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 95492 ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetNShow_@Jan 19 2011, 09:01 AM~19637433
> *
> *


Sent you a PM with new design


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## lowrider 4 life

just got my stuff Jas thanks again brother prob gunna need 2 more  :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 20 2011, 02:11 PM~19650159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh snap,cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Jan 24 2011, 09:45 PM~19687069-->
> 
> 
> 
> just got my stuff Jas thanks again brother prob gunna need 2 more    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right On Brother!! The 2 more are ready to go!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Jan 24 2011, 11:46 PM~19688821
> *Oh snap,cant wait :biggrin:
> *


It's on it's way!!! Thanks Brother!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 25 2011, 07:42 AM~19691236
> *Right On Brother!!  The 2 more are ready to go!!
> It's on it's way!!!  Thanks Brother!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 24 2007, 11:18 AM~8166096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you do the front end of a cutlass?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85cuttlass supreme_@Jan 25 2011, 06:32 PM~19695609
> *can you do the front end of a cutlass?
> *



I don't see why not, just PM me a clean front end pic


----------



## StreetNShow

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:19 PM~18889811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks real clean brother!
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow+Jan 27 2011, 08:57 PM~19716658-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-94pimplac_@Jan 27 2011, 11:19 PM~19718185
> *
> *



Thanks Homies!  :biggrin:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:19 PM~18889811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks real clean brother!
> *



Im really feeling this one homie! shoot me a pm of price on this exact plate but with 4 holes.


----------



## plank

ttt


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## baggedout81

Get at me bro.Have a couple questions


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2011, 03:24 PM~19768084
> *Get at me bro.Have a couple questions
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2011, 04:24 PM~19768084
> *Get at me bro.Have a couple questions
> *


----------



## 1SEXY80

How Much for a Chevy 6 hole emblem with custom logo.


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:19 PM~18889811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks real clean brother!
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS EXACT PLATE. 4 HOLES WITH IMPALA EXTENSIONS.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Feb 10 2011, 11:21 AM~19835468
> *HOW MUCH FOR THIS EXACT PLATE. 4 HOLES WITH IMPALA EXTENSIONS.
> *



Well what you see there has an actual Impala Emblem supplied by home boy who we did the plate for.

We can do one will the same logo, but it will be flat cut, not like that one.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## cesar garcia

img]http://i13.tinypic.com/4kynpqw.jpg[/img HOW MUCH FOR ONE LIKE THIS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

TTT im trying to get ahold of you about the custom switch plate id like you to make for me...please get back to me so i can order from you which i still got cash lol


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Feb 15 2011, 11:55 PM~19880775
> *TTT im trying to get ahold of you about the custom switch plate id like you to make for me...please get back to me so i can order from you which i still got cash lol
> *



lol..nice bro..sent you a long ass message with lots of details homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 12 2011, 11:25 AM~19851616-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nICE HOMIE, gLAD YOU LIKE!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cesar garcia_@Feb 12 2011, 11:47 AM~19851716
> *img]http://i13.tinypic.com/4kynpqw.jpg[/img HOW MUCH FOR ONE LIKE THIS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



pm sENT!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 16 2011, 08:14 AM~19882537
> *nICE HOMIE, gLAD YOU LIKE!!
> pm sENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen those for the Big Homie Sean :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2011, 09:25 AM~19851616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one :thumbsup:


----------



## ocsupreme85

ANY PICS OF SOME 6 SWITCH EXAPMLES?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Pure Xtc

*the thread is full of all shapes and sizes of custom switch plate. just scroll through. here are some 6 hole in the double layer style
*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 16 2011, 09:31 AM~19882598-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seen those for the Big Homie Sean :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$RON $$_@Feb 16 2011, 10:44 AM~19882935
> *I like this one  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## El Pelon

hey bro how much for a chevy plate with a 4 hole and a 8 let me know pm me prices thanks bro


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by El Pelon_@Feb 24 2011, 04:46 PM~19951560
> *hey bro how much for a chevy plate with a 4 hole and a 8 let me know pm me prices thanks bro
> *



sent PM bro


----------



## ENVIUS

any update on my order?


----------



## ENVIUS

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## StreetNShow

TTMFT


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 9 2011, 10:02 PM~20054453
> *TTMFT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2011, 10:23 AM~20049576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drunk monkey

how we doing jas anyjoy on pix of my parts , also do you do motor end plates ?????


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2011, 09:23 AM~20049576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting :biggrin:


----------



## coby333

Do you have a pic of a 65 rearend switchplate?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey+Mar 10 2011, 03:31 PM~20059998-->
> 
> 
> 
> how we doing jas anyjoy on pix of my parts , also do you do motor end plates ?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shortly Tony!!
> 
> Yeah I got end plates, I'll shoot you the info
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-coby333_@Mar 12 2011, 03:03 AM~20073461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of a 65 rearend switchplate?
> *



Never made one, BUT if you need we can make!!


----------



## casper38




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 24 2011, 08:35 AM~19948291
> *the thread is full of all shapes and sizes of custom switch plate.  just scroll through.  here are some 6 hole in the double layer style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to 78210,built for 4 switches? please PM me when u get time thanks


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Mar 12 2011, 08:50 AM~20074369
> *How much shipped to 78210,built for 4 switches? please PM me when u get time thanks
> *


You won't be disappointed brother. Jas does great work!


----------



## drunk monkey

jas hooked my regal and caddy up top quality work


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2011, 10:23 AM~20049576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Got it today! looks awesome ! thanks! ill post pics in here once its installed into my console


----------



## ENVIUS

heres a teaser pic of before the console install


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 14 2011, 06:21 PM~20089629
> *heres a teaser pic of before the console install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that came out nice


----------



## Leper_Messiah

Wow, superb work.... can i get a price for 3 backing plates, and a 6 hole switch plate? all with the drama faces, chrome and standard prices shipped plz. :biggrin:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

just wanted to say, thats awesome work man..love the different switch panels ideas.. esp. back ends of impalas.. great job man! hopefully when i get my low low. i will order switch panel from you..keep up the good work brotha..:thumbsup:


----------



## Leper_Messiah

better yet, could u put this on there? uffin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Mar 13 2011, 04:02 AM~20079665
> *You won't be disappointed brother. Jas does great work!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

PM SENT


----------



## Leper_Messiah

:uh: ... hit me up guys, also saw the steering wheels, and i believe some hood ornaments u guys make.... shit is slick, gotta have ur work on my ride. :worship:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Mar 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20074369
> *How much shipped to 78210,built for 4 switches? please PM me when u get time thanks
> *


Price please!!!! That looks good and I wanna see that piece on my ride!


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Mar 18 2011, 06:23 AM~20120195
> *Price please!!!! That looks good and I wanna see that piece on my ride!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 19 2011, 02:56 PM~20129240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## baggedout81

Sorry its a little dirty.Just put it in


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 20 2011, 09:17 AM~20133968
> *Sorry its a little dirty.Just put it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Leper_Messiah

kk.. i need the price for 3 pump plates, and a hood ornament for an 89 lincoln tc








i want the hood ornament to look like this but chrome.








and this on the backing plates... pm me prices plz, :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS

switch plate installed


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 04:28 PM~20194353
> *switch plate installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man


----------



## Leper_Messiah

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 06:28 PM~20194353
> *switch plate installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: very nice.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Mar 20 2011, 11:17 AM~20133968-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its a little dirty.Just put it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ENVIUS_@Mar 27 2011, 06:28 PM~20194353
> *switch plate installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 REAL NICE BROTHER!!! GLAD IT WORKED OUT!!








PM'S HAVE BEEN SENT TO ALL THAT ASKED, I MAY NOT HAVE POSTED HERE BUT PM'S WERE SENT OUT.

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Daaaaaaaaaamn, that pink hurts my eyes but that set up is sweet


----------



## Martin305

u got any samples of a 10 switch plate???
how much would it cost???


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Apr 1 2011, 01:08 AM~20233256
> *Daaaaaaaaaamn, that pink hurts my eyes but that set up is sweet
> *



heres more for your eyes! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Apr 12 2011, 09:00 AM~20318758
> *heres more for your eyes! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire

what can you do to fix this


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2011, 09:25 AM~19851616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Pm sent about this style.*


----------



## pesco 64

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 12 2011, 09:25 AM~19851616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these real metal/chrome switches? If so, how much are they a piece?


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

tttt for my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Apr 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20382443
> *Are these real metal/chrome switches? If so, how much are they a piece?
> *


Metal plate w/ chrome plastic extensions that i had layin around 


TTT 4 a bad ass product


----------



## driftz61904

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 23 2010, 02:55 PM~18385567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you pm me a quote for a four hole impala switch plate


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 04:11 PM~20366193
> *what can you do to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I can make an adjustment / adapter plate, NO CHARGE

Call me or PM Me Brother!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Apr 20 2011, 04:10 PM~20382443
> *Are these real metal/chrome switches? If so, how much are they a piece?
> *



the extensions? they were put on by the Homie who we made the Plate for.

If you need real Metal ones we make those too.

PM me to discuss


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 25 2011, 06:21 AM~20413489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 09:34 AM~20414064
> *tttt for my brotha from anotha motha :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 11:53 AM~20414908
> *Metal plate w/ chrome plastic extensions that i had layin around
> TTT 4 a bad ass product
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *i'm slow!! :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you brother and to all the Homies for the L&R!!!!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-driftz61904_@May 6 2011, 03:39 PM~20498386
> *can you pm me a quote for a four hole impala switch plate
> *


sent


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 24 2011, 12:25 PM~20618560
> *i'm slow!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thank you brother  and to all the Homies for the L&R!!!!
> sent
> *



:h5:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 24 2011, 04:14 PM~20619654
> *:h5:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Apr 18 2011, 04:11 PM~20366193-->
> 
> 
> 
> what can you do to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@May 24 2011, 01:19 PM~20618532
> *I can make an adjustment / adapter plate, NO CHARGE
> 
> Call me or PM Me Brother!
> *


Ready to Ship!


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pure Xtc

Having trouble with PM on teh new system...i got messages but can't respond untill they correct.

email me: [email protected]


Kak..I C U !


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Hey Jas when my switch plate is done post it up! I think everyone will like!!!


----------



## 416impala

ttt

I Went to see him today, he whipped me up a custom plate for my hydro setup,custom made from scratch on his computer


sick work, be patient he is busy

thanks again jaz


----------



## drty63

catfish801 said:


> how much for this one but all cadillac plate and switch ext ends


How much for this impala switch including switch extensions sent to 3042 melbourne AUSTRALIA


----------



## drty63

[/QUOTE]
Including switch extensions shipped to 3042 Melbourne Australia?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## slickpanther

Paypal sent


----------



## bigperro619

How much for a six switch plate for an impala shipped to 91932 and how do we arange payment


----------



## Psycho631

ttt


----------



## 1SIKMAG

PM Sent..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

how much shipped to pa 18109 plate only


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Do you make 10 holes at all?


----------



## slickpanther

slickpanther said:


> Paypal sent


STILL WAITING...


----------



## slickpanther

Say man, what's up with this generic switch plate you sent me? I sent you a pm on layitlow, an email and a description on paypal specifically stating that I wanted a plain jane 5 hole switch plate *with mounting hardware *like the one below. Not only did you give me a 4 hole one but you sent sent me a generic off the shelf one 1 month after I paid you... Then you don't answer my email when I ask you to correct it. Gotta love paypal... I should have went with D cheese :no:


----------



## Pure Xtc

slickpanther said:


> Say man, what's up with this generic switch plate you sent me? I sent you a pm on layitlow, an email and a description on paypal specifically stating that I wanted a plain jane 5 hole switch plate *with mounting hardware *like the one below. Not only did you give me a 4 hole one but you sent sent me a generic off the shelf one 1 month after I paid you... Then you don't answer my email when I ask you to correct it. Gotta love paypal... I should have went with D cheese :no:


I sent you like 5 or more emails regarding this with no reply from you bro.

Here is what you asked for in your Paypal Payment

"*What's up. I'm Slickpanther on Layitlow and you had given me a quote on a steel chrome 5 hole switch plate for $55 shipped. I don't want any designs on it. Just a plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate with mounting hardware. Please ship it to this address... (address)"*

Our guys sent you the wrong one, 4 hole instead of 5 hole. That's our bad, no worries we can send a new one out at no additional cost,

BUT What you asked for in your Paypal request is Not the same as the City Knights 5 hole Switch Plate. That is a Custom CNC made Piece!

The Only thing that was incorrect was the Number of Holes. other than that, it was what you asked for "*plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate"

*So I ask What is a Plain Jane Switch Plate??

I still Can't figure out what is wrong (besides # of holes)

Yeah, even we make errors, BUT We correct them too when approached properly. You could have just picked up the Phone and called me!

We are making a new 5 hole Plate, just like the 4 Hole "plain jane 5 hole switch plate" and will be sending that out to you.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## slickpanther

Pure Xtc said:


> I sent you like 5 or more emails regarding this with no reply from you bro.
> 
> Here is what you asked for in your Paypal Payment
> 
> "*What's up. I'm Slickpanther on Layitlow and you had given me a quote on a steel chrome 5 hole switch plate for $55 shipped. I don't want any designs on it. Just a plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate with mounting hardware. Please ship it to this address... (address)"*
> 
> Our guys sent you the wrong one, 4 hole instead of 5 hole. That's our bad, no worries we can send a new one out at no additional cost,
> 
> BUT What you asked for in your Paypal request is Not the same as the City Knights 5 hole Switch Plate. That is a Custom CNC made Piece!
> 
> The Only thing that was incorrect was the Number of Holes. other than that, it was what you asked for "*plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate"
> 
> *So I ask What is a Plain Jane Switch Plate??
> 
> I still Can't figure out what is wrong (besides # of holes)
> 
> Yeah, even we make errors, BUT We correct them too when approached properly. You could have just picked up the Phone and called me!
> 
> 
> We are making a new 5 hole Plate, just like the 4 Hole "plain jane 5 hole switch plate" and will be sending that out to you.


* 
*If my calling plan allowed me to make calls to Canada, then of course I would have called you. Yes, now you just sent me these e-mails. In my email I said "I dont want any designs on it. Just a plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate with mounting hardware", meaning that I wanted a literal plate that mounts like the one above on a mounting bracket with no club name on it or anything. Plain jane. You sending the requested one is ok with me


----------



## Pure Xtc

ok, so I'm Sending you This one, Only in Five (5) Hole, Chrome. Right??? 

Plate is Formed Up, Just Chrome Left!










[/QUOTE]


----------



## slickpanther

Pure Xtc said:


> ok, so I'm Sending you This one, Only in Five (5) Hole, Chrome. Right???
> 
> Plate is Formed Up, Just Chrome Left!


[/QUOTE]

That will do.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Say man, what's up with this generic switch plate you sent me? I sent you a pm on layitlow, an email and a description on paypal specifically stating that I wanted a plain jane 5 hole switch plate *with mounting hardware *like the one below. Not only did you give me a 4 hole one but you sent sent me a generic off the shelf one 1 month after I paid you... Then you don't answer my email when I ask you to correct it. Gotta love paypal... I should have went with D cheese :no:


*WTF>>>>>>>>> I could have made you one of these! *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Pure Xtc said:


> I sent you like 5 or more emails regarding this with no reply from you bro.
> 
> Here is what you asked for in your Paypal Payment
> 
> "*What's up. I'm Slickpanther on Layitlow and you had given me a quote on a steel chrome 5 hole switch plate for $55 shipped. I don't want any designs on it. Just a plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate with mounting hardware. Please ship it to this address... (address)"*
> 
> Our guys sent you the wrong one, 4 hole instead of 5 hole. That's our bad, no worries we can send a new one out at no additional cost,
> 
> BUT What you asked for in your Paypal request is Not the same as the City Knights 5 hole Switch Plate. That is a Custom CNC made Piece!
> 
> The Only thing that was incorrect was the Number of Holes. other than that, it was what you asked for "*plain steel chrome 5 hole switch plate"
> 
> *So I ask What is a Plain Jane Switch Plate??
> 
> I still Can't figure out what is wrong (besides # of holes)
> 
> Yeah, even we make errors, BUT We correct them too when approached properly. You could have just picked up the Phone and called me!
> 
> We are making a new 5 hole Plate, just like the 4 Hole "plain jane 5 hole switch plate" and will be sending that out to you.


As long as he's making it right:thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> *WTF>>>>>>>>> I could have made you one of these! *





1bad-azz cadi said:


> As long as he's making it right:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

DO YOU GUYS MAKE 10 HOLE SWITCH PLATES AT ALL!? Yea I had to go all caps locked lol


----------



## Mr Solorio

LC CONNECTEK said:


> how much shipped to pa 18109 plate only


How much for a 4 hole plate and switch extensions, you can pm me back thanx


----------



## 1SEXY80

Do you have any Monte Carlo 6 hole switch plates.


----------



## Zoom

i need one with 4 switches impala without the circle around it and in the banner can you make it say Mojito? thanks! pm me


----------



## 1SIKMAG

am i the only one having trouble gettin a response???


----------



## fatboy209

Pm price range plz..... for banner plate wit. nor/stocktone/cal on banner. wit cad4 in. middle


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Damn, I just wanna order a plate! Lol...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

are yall still making plates?


----------



## maximus63

Chevy bow tie with 6 switches. Zip 75149. Send me a pm please


----------



## caddy93

How much one like this shipped to 92647 not chormed can u make the plaque raised with 4 holes


----------



## baggedout81

I dont think hes been on here in awile.I seen they posted on facebook couple weeks back,so i know there still in bizz.Might try givin them a call


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yeah i just called them and they still make plates. he said email s the best contact for them right now


----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:


----------



## sgtwolfhound

cool


----------



## 92brougham

Hey man you guys still making switch plates? I want a 6 hole with the Cadillac emblem. Message me if you do. Thanks alot


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Best to email or call him. 
*[email protected], 416-731-8733

*


----------



## Big Papi

Ttt


----------



## MR.P

How much for one of these?? 4 hole with monte emblem...PM me price...


----------



## MR.P

ttt


----------



## special_k

MR.P said:


> How much for one of these?? 4 hole with monte emblem...PM me price...
> 
> View attachment 606347


How much for this swoosh plate with the lincoln symbol in the middle with 4 holes?


----------



## PELON_79MC

im interested in one of these how much for one shipped to 33570 4 switches pm me a price

View attachment 606347
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.P

PELON_79MC said:


> im interested in one of these how much for one shipped to 33570 4 switches pm me a price
> 
> View attachment 606347


[/QUOTE]


Looks like the homie wasn’t been on LIL for a while now....dude is hard to get a hold of I know he is really busy these days...I called him up and he’s making my plate at the moment...luckily he is local from me....dude does amazing work...give him a call or email.


----------



## sj68

drty63 said:


>


Including switch extensions shipped to 3042 Melbourne Australia?[/QUOTE] How much for the impala switch plate shipped to 95127 thanks


----------



## PELON_79MC

Looks like the homie wasn’t been on LIL for a while now....dude is hard to get a hold of I know he is really busy these days...I called him up and he’s making my plate at the moment...luckily he is local from me....dude does amazing work...give him a call or email. 
[/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## sj68

PELON_79MC said:


> Looks like the homie wasn’t been on LIL for a while now....dude is hard to get a hold of I know he is really busy these days...I called him up and he’s making my plate at the moment...luckily he is local from me....dude does amazing work...give him a call or email.


Ok cool thank bro. for heads up.
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## coco73chev

LC CONNECTEK said:


> how much shipped to pa 18109 plate only


Hey BRO CAN U CALL ME ID LIKE THIS PLATE SHOWING IN THE PICTURE WITH EITHER A CUSTOM LOGO OR THE CAPRICE FLUR EVEN CALL ME I CAN PIK UP PAY CASH 9056509619 NICK


----------



## jflores69

Hey I'm interested... how much for 6 switch with Chevy logo extensions with lowrider man in the middle to Indiana 46807
..


----------



## jflores69

And wats ur contact info or #?
Email me [email protected]


----------



## sj68

PELON_79MC said:


> Looks like the homie wasn’t been on LIL for a while now....dude is hard to get a hold of I know he is really busy these days...I called him up and he’s making my plate at the moment...luckily he is local from me....dude does amazing work...give him a call or email.


Bro. what's your number or email i would like to get one of those plates.
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.P

sj68 said:


> Bro. what's your number or email i would like to get one of those plates.
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]

Go on their web site..contact info there.....dosent look like he has been on LIL from time now...

http://www.ccfcustoms.com/


----------



## MR.P




----------



## 64GALAXIE

i wanna get a coffin switch plate made with 2 holes and engraved what would that go for?


----------



## binky79

64GALAXIE said:


> i wanna get a coffin switch plate made with 2 holes and engraved what would that go for?


Hit him up on the website give him a call. Not on here ever anymore


----------



## cowboysfan65

drty63 said:


>


Including switch extensions shipped to 3042 Melbourne Australia?[/QUOTE]


How much for a 4 hole with the extensions shipped to 92240


----------

